# December 2012 Ipsy bag



## Nickster (Nov 15, 2012)

Is it too early to be thinking about the December bag?????


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 15, 2012)

it's their 1st anniversary, hopefully its something soooo awesome!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nickster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it too early to be thinking about the December bag?????


 nope!


----------



## Nickster (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm pretty excited what are you guys hoping for?

I'm hoping for at least one extra item so about 6 items for December and 6 GOOD things lol

Only because it is their first anniversary and it's the Christmas season after all

Your thoughts....


----------



## l0ser_dust (Nov 15, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that they would disappoint in December with all their customer oriented improvements.. Maybe all these great bags were a hype up for the anniversary?! Let's hope so 




. I've been really happy with them since their revamp and rename. As I've stated before, I was super close to canceling myGlam then I decided I'd give the new "Ipsy" one last month of a try. I'm really happy I did!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 15, 2012)

November was my first box back after a hiatus and I'm happy with their improvements. I can't wait to see what's in their December box. Please let there be some Urban Decay!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 15, 2012)

I've heard some whisperings on what MIGHT be in the December bag - some from members here who saw the video Michelle posted and some from insiders at Ipsy - and while I don't know the EXACT contents of the December at this time what I've been told is that it will be a fantastic bag comparable to the bag sent out in December 2011. So personally I'm super excited for December's bag. I hope it's a deep red or hunter green or silver plush bag perfect colors for the winter. I'll be even more happy if it has a strap to turn it into a wristlet.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 15, 2012)

i am hoping for something sparkley, like red laminated glitter. that can't be too expensive, forever 21 has laminated glitter bags for like 1.80 most of the time. They are usually pink which is not my style, but red! heck yes.


----------



## Nickster (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm also wishing for some Urban Decay in there this month! I'm not a huge fan of sparkle lol

Strange, but I actually don't want all the stuff inside the bag to be red and green (Christmas colors)


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

I hope it's great.  BB's anniversary box was underwhelming.  I love the idea of UD and a red or green or silver bag.  

I would love an awesome chapstick or a nice red shade lipstick.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 15, 2012)

I really want to see some UD in this bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 15, 2012)

uggh, you guys...I was hoping I could convince myself to cancel this sub for a while because I am feeling a bit overwhelmed with my sample stockpile and it wouldn't hurt to save $10 a month with my student loan payment starting in December but...now...I just can't cancel it!!!!!!  I would be too disappointed if it was an awesome bag!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> uggh, you guys...I was hoping I could convince myself to cancel this sub for a while because I am feeling a bit overwhelmed with my sample stockpile and it wouldn't hurt to save $10 a month with my student loan payment starting in December but...now...I just can't cancel it!!!!!!  I would be too disappointed if it was an awesome bag!


LOL I feel the same way, girl! I'm like "damn I don't need all this make up when I have stuff already and have loans, but Decemberrrr!!" I'd wait until December then -- they do seem like they're trying hard to step it up, and December is their anniversary month. &gt;: January! Start with January!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL I feel the same way, girl! I'm like "damn I don't need all this make up when I have stuff already and have loans, but Decemberrrr!!" I'd wait until December then -- they do seem like they're trying hard to step it up, and December is their anniversary month. &gt;: January! Start with January!


 Please...we all know that no one truly keeps up with their New Years Resolutions.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 15, 2012)

sorry, just realized I posted to december thread, didn't even know it, just clicked here from a notification in my email haha


----------



## morre22 (Nov 15, 2012)

I re-subbed for this bag because I'm hoping that it is going to be really good. One thing that I wish they would have is an option to skip a month though. I'm excited to see what December brings!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I re-subbed for this bag because I'm hoping that it is going to be really good. One thing that I wish they would have is an option to skip a month though. I'm excited to see what December brings!


Yeah, that is a worrying point, but I do think they got rid of the WL at least temporarily? I got an email on the account I unsubbed on (I had two last month) telling me if I signed up in the next 24 hours I would've gotten this month's bag. So you could just unsub for the month you don't want... hopefully the WL won't block you ^^;;


----------



## morre22 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is a worrying point, but I do think they got rid of the WL at least temporarily? I got an email on the account I unsubbed on (I had two last month) telling me if I signed up in the next 24 hours I would've gotten this month's bag. So you could just unsub for the month you don't want... hopefully the WL won't block you ^^;;


It looks like the WL is still gone =] I looked and it said I will be billed on December 1st and get the Dec bag. Yay! I'm pretty excited =]


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 15, 2012)

Pretty much the day after I got my bag (and played with all my pretty new makeup) I was like... "OK, that was fun... I wonder what's going to be in December's bag?"

I'm trying not to get my expectations up too high, but the one thing I don't want is 3-4 months in a row of Nailtini polishes in different colors, like they did with the Andrea's Circus polish.  It was a nifty idea, but I get the bag to try new things, not amass a collection of one particular brand.

That being said, I'm super-duper excited, I'm sure they'll do something amazing for their one year anniversary!  And I love this board because you all are such amazing detective! You have the items all figured out and analyzed before I can even look at the first sneak peek and think "hmmmm.... maybe that's a lipgloss?"  I'm truly amazed.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty much the day after I got my bag (and played with all my pretty new makeup) I was like... "OK, that was fun... I wonder what's going to be in December's bag?"


 Yeah - that pretty much explains me.  I'm like a kid on Christmas - YAY this toy rocks...wait another box for me to open...YAY this toy rocks..what's in the other box..are there more boxes?


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> uggh, you guys...I was hoping I could convince myself to cancel this sub for a while because I am feeling a bit overwhelmed with my sample stockpile and it wouldn't hurt to save $10 a month with my student loan payment starting in December but...now...I just can't cancel it!!!!!!  I would be too disappointed if it was an awesome bag!


 Eek! Mine is starting next month too! I'm keeping $20 a month dedicated to BB and Ipsy though. I love the fun of subscriptions and sampling random products too much to stop. Lol.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm with you guys, I have so many samples its ridiculous! But I love the idea of getting a package in the mail lol

I'm on a no buy this month so that has really helped me in using up all my samples.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 15, 2012)

I keep on planning to cancel my ipsy account but I get the bag and its sooooo amazing that I can't help but to keep it. After December, I really feel like I need to cut back- I'm subbed to too many what to do- I have 2 bb, ipsy, glossybox and pop sugar- that $90 a month for pure excitement and happiness- it's not too bad. We're thinking about moving so I need to cut back for my dream home- decisions decisions.....


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, instead of my plan to cancel Ipsy....I signed up for glossybox a couple of days ago. Help me!!  I try to convince myself that it is coming from my entertainment budget...every budget has to make room for entertainment, right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Who needs groceries?? lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 15, 2012)

I try to limit myself to one of each "kind" of subscription, and gave myself a total monthly budget of $30.  It really makes me choose the best values. So my current subscriptions are:

Ipsy (of course) this is the best beauty one.  Birchbox has kept me waiting on their list for several weeks now, but they have "invited" me to spend $58 on a special holiday box! I've seen so many disappointing reviews for them, that I'm not going to accept the subscription offer when they do get around to sending it.  I love that Ipsy sends large samples or full-size products. No tiny foil packets here!  Therefore, they get my business

Goodies Box is my food subscription.  It's in Beta testing right now, it's only $7/mo, and it's huge next to the Love with Food box.  It took a few weeks to get an invite, but I've yet to see a bad review, and you can't beat the price!

Citrus Lane (baby/toddler products) - Normally, I would never get this box, it's $25 a month!  However, I got the $35 Groupon for 3 months as a Christmas gift for my toddler.  No matter how much I love it, I will be cancelling after the three months.  Not only is it too expensive, my little one is on the upper end of their age range, so it wouldn't be useful for very long.  I'm not counting this as part of my monthly totals, as it was purchased as a gift.

Love Club Box (Indie/Crafty stuff) - $12/mo. I'm on the waiting list.  I'm really hoping to get in soon, as I LOVE every box I've been able to find a review on.  Keeping my fingers crossed for an invite!

So, once everything's figured out, I'm getting Ipsy ($10), Goodies ($7), and Love Club ($12), total $29/mo.  This keeps me within budget, gives me a wide variety of stuff to try every month, and I'm convinced I've found the best boxes in each category.  I'd love to hear what everyone else is getting!  Do you set a monthly budget to spend on boxes? Do you get all beauty or try to spread your subscriptions out over other categories?  Sorry, I'm sure this is a bit off topic, but it's always fun to hear about what everyone else gets!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 15, 2012)

> I try to limit myself to one of each "kind" of subscription, and gave myself a total monthly budget of $30.Â  It really makes me choose the best values. So my current subscriptions are: Ipsy (of course) this is the best beauty one.Â  Birchbox has kept me waiting on their list for several weeks now, but they have "invited" me to spend $58 on a special holiday box! I've seen so many disappointing reviews for them, that I'm not going to accept the subscription offer when they do get around to sending it.Â  I love that Ipsy sends large samples or full-size products. No tiny foil packets here!Â  Therefore, they get my business Goodies Box is my food subscription.Â  It's in Beta testing right now, it's only $7/mo, and it's huge next to the Love with Food box.Â  It took a few weeks to get an invite, but I've yet to see a bad review, and you can't beat the price! Citrus Lane (baby/toddler products)Â - Normally, I would never get this box, it's $25 a month!Â  However, I got the $35 Groupon for 3 months as a Christmas gift for my toddler.Â  No matter how much I love it, I will be cancelling after the three months.Â  Not only is it too expensive, my little one is on the upper end of their age range, so it wouldn't be useful for very long.Â  I'm not counting this as part of my monthly totals, as it was purchased as a gift. Love Club Box (Indie/Crafty stuff) - $12/mo.Â I'm on the waiting list.Â  I'm really hoping to get in soon, as I LOVE every box I've been able to find a review on.Â  Keeping my fingers crossed for an invite! So, once everything's figured out, I'm getting Ipsy ($10), Goodies ($7), and Love Club ($12), total $29/mo.Â  This keeps me within budget, gives me a wide variety of stuff to try every month, and I'm convinced I've found the best boxes in each category.Â  I'd love to hear what everyone else is getting!Â  Do you set a monthly budget to spend on boxes? Do you get all beauty or try to spread your subscriptions out over other categories?Â  Sorry, I'm sure this is a bit off topic, but it's always fun to hear about what everyone else gets!


 I'm a beauty junkie... I have serious issues...lol! I'm subbed to mostly all beauty boxes (2 bb, ipsy, glossybox and popsugar) Popsugar is my fav and of course the most expensive ($35) it usually has at least 1 beauty product and so many other fun items- scarves, bracelets, wine glasses, spices, etc. . I have so many products and I'm constantly- like everyday- trying new things- it's sooo much fun! After the holidays- I'm cutting my monthly budget down to $50 from $90. Sorry ladies for getting off topic- I'm so excited for December ipsy- fingers crossed we get a UD product- when do we usually see our first spoiler?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard some whisperings on what MIGHT be in the December bag - some from members here who saw the video Michelle posted and some from insiders at Ipsy - and while I don't know the EXACT contents of the December at this time what I've been told is that it will be a fantastic bag comparable to the bag sent out in December 2011. So personally I'm super excited for December's bag. I hope it's a deep red or hunter green or silver plush bag perfect colors for the winter. I'll be even more happy if it has a strap to turn it into a wristlet.


 What was the December 2011 bag like? After reading your post I was thinking I may have to sign up!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I keep on planning to cancel my ipsy account but I get the bag and its sooooo amazing that I can't help but to keep it. After December, I really feel like I need to cut back- I'm subbed to too many what to do- I have 2 bb, ipsy, glossybox and pop sugar- that $90 a month for pure excitement and happiness- it's not too bad. We're thinking about moving so I need to cut back for my dream home- decisions decisions.....


 Curious as to why so many people get multiple BB's. Aren't the boxes pretty much duplicates? Or do you fill out different beauty profiles for each, just to shake it up?


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious as to why so many people get multiple BB's. Aren't the boxes pretty much duplicates? Or do you fill out different beauty profiles for each, just to shake it up?


 It seems like people aim to get more of the variety of samples that BB offers each month. From what I've seen, duplicates aren't wanted but two different boxes are what people hope for (especially if that gives them a higher chance to get the coveted samples that month).

For me, it's harder to wrap my head around getting multiple Ipsy subscriptions than multiple BBs, but a lot of people like to do it for the different shades of makeup or to try to get both products in the either/or category.


----------



## Nickster (Nov 16, 2012)

When do you guys think we'll here about the next months box


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious as to why so many people get multiple BB's. Aren't the boxes pretty much duplicates? Or do you fill out different beauty profiles for each, just to shake it up?


 in 9 months having two subscription I have gotten maybe 4 duplicate samples out of about 55 or so. Basically I adjusted one profile to blonde, one to brown (since technically I have both at once) one I have oily skin and on acne. etc, each profile is 100% true, just slightly different. One of my boxes always ends up being the "coveted" box of that month, it goes back and forth as to which account gets the "better" box. I get a whole broad spectrum of samples, its awesome.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm hoping that the December bag will be delivered to everyone before Christmas. I'm not going to look at any sneak peaks for December's bag (hopefully, I always cave in lol). I want to put it under the tree and open Christmas morning! I think that would be so fun =]

I also hope we don't get a bunch of nailtini nail polishes, I ended up with all of the Andrea's Choice ones and I am honestly not a fan.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping that the December bag will be delivered to everyone before Christmas. I'm not going to look at any sneak peaks for December's bag (hopefully, I always cave in lol). I want to put it under the tree and open Christmas morning! I think that would be so fun =]
> 
> I also hope we don't get a bunch of nailtini nail polishes, I ended up with all of the Andrea's Choice ones and I am honestly not a fan.


 I wouldn't be able to do that!

Although they did just give us sparkly nail polish and I already own one - I can see silver sparkle nail polish for Dec or Jan.

 I love my Color Club one in Platinum Record.  The sparkles go from super tiny to larger six sided polygons.  I love using it for an accent nail and sometimes all of my nails when I am feeling festive.


----------



## Nickster (Nov 16, 2012)

I won't wait till Christmas to open it...I know it. I want as many days of Christmas as i can GET!


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 17, 2012)

Care to share any of the whisperings?  I do not even care if they pan out, I am just psyched!


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope it's a deep red or hunter green or silver plush bag perfect colors for the winter. I'll be even more happy if it has a strap to turn it into a wristlet.


 Red, green and silver are my faves!!




I was watching that video of Michelle Phan about her day's work (I forgot the title) and they showed an inspiration board.

I spotted there one of Amber's (Fairest of the mall) suggestion of the chevron print bag pinned to their board. They really check on suggestions! Weeee!!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 17, 2012)

> Red, green and silver are my faves!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was watching that video of Michelle Phan about her day's work (I forgot the title) and they showed an inspiration board. I spotted there one of Amber's (Fairest of the mall) suggestion of the chevron print bag pinned to their board. They really check on suggestions! Weeee!!Â  :icon_cheers:


 I couldn't help but giggle at fairest of the mall.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in 9 months having two subscription I have gotten maybe 4 duplicate samples out of about 55 or so. Basically I adjusted one profile to blonde, one to brown (since technically I have both at once) one I have oily skin and on acne. etc, each profile is 100% true, just slightly different. One of my boxes always ends up being the "coveted" box of that month, it goes back and forth as to which account gets the "better" box. I get a whole broad spectrum of samples, its awesome.


 Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Nov 17, 2012)

Dec is my birthday month so im hopeing for UD as well


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Nov 17, 2012)

I've kept my June resolution; I haven't bit my nails since June when I joined Julep Maven! I keep polish on my nails most days, when I get a broken nail on occasion I trim immediately so I don't get the urge to bite, and if I can do it, anyone can do it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2012)

I am thinking about signing up for Ipsy...especially since it seems like the December bag is going to be special. (we hope).

Question, when I filled out my profile we had to pick which style consultant/advisor we liked the best. I have no clue who is who, so I just picked them all. Any tips or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am thinking about signing up for Ipsy...especially since it seems like the December bag is going to be special. (we hope).
> 
> ...


 Honestly, I'm not sure it really matters because they send pretty much the same thing to everyone with some variations in color.  The November box had black or brown eyeliner (my guess is that was based on your coloring), and some people received mascara while others received brow gel (no clue how that was determined), but I don't think the style consultant/advisor is relevant to anything at the moment.  The lip gloss, nail polish, and eye shadow were exactly the same for everyone.  I wouldn't be surprised to find out the variations in bags were completely random.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure it really matters because they send pretty much the same thing to everyone with some variations in color.  The November box had black or brown eyeliner (my guess is that was based on your coloring), and some people received mascara while others received brow gel (no clue how that was determined), but I don't think the style consultant/advisor is relevant to anything at the moment.  The lip gloss, nail polish, and eye shadow were exactly the same for everyone.  I wouldn't be surprised to find out the variations in bags were completely random.


 Thank you for your insight. Appreciate it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in 9 months having two subscription I have gotten maybe 4 duplicate samples out of about 55 or so. Basically I adjusted one profile to blonde, one to brown (since technically I have both at once) one I have oily skin and on acne. etc, each profile is 100% true, just slightly different. One of my boxes always ends up being the "coveted" box of that month, it goes back and forth as to which account gets the "better" box. I get a whole broad spectrum of samples, its awesome.


 That sounds like a great system! Thank you for your help.


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 17, 2012)

What about blue for the season? I love seeing blue christmas lights on houses, they're my absolute FAVORITE. If I were Ipsy, I'd try to steer away from using red and green together - mainly because while I wouldn't mind, I do celebrate Christmas, those colors are closely associated with that holiday and with such a diverse group of consumers, I know that some people would have an issue with red &amp; green if they do not celebrate Christmas. And nobody in particular is necessarily asking for red and green to be the color scheme for the bag. I'm really reading into it, I know.

What if we had a sparkly silver or red or blue bag






Props to morre22 for wanting to wait until Christmas..... NOT ME! =P


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What about blue for the season? I love seeing blue christmas lights on houses, they're my absolute FAVORITE. If I were Ipsy, I'd try to steer away from using red and green together - mainly because while I wouldn't mind, I do celebrate Christmas, those colors are closely associated with that holiday and with such a diverse group of consumers, I know that some people would have an issue with red &amp; green if they do not celebrate Christmas. And nobody in particular is necessarily asking for red and green to be the color scheme for the bag. I'm really reading into it, I know.
> 
> ...


 YESYESYES on the stay-away-from-red-and-green-together thing.  Christmas makes me tense because, well, not a Christian, but something just generally wintery is awesome.  I would vote for blue, silver, or forest green.  In my area, pretty much all of the plants lose color -- except the *huge* number of evergreen trees and shrubbery.  During the rest of the year, there are tons of flowers in all colors, but in the winter, it's all green all the time.  And blue and silver?  The northern hemisphere has a *lot* of night during the winter (blue), and in places that get snow, everything is shiny white (silver since just plain old white is *boring*, not to mention a dirt/stain magnet).  A nice pale champagne gold (something along the line of a cool-toned highlighter) would be nice, too, for a get-ready-for-New-Year's theme.  I can actually see them going more for a New Year's theme than a Christmas theme specifically because of the religious slant of the latter.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YESYESYES on the stay-away-from-red-and-green-together thing.  Christmas makes me tense because, well, not a Christian, but something just generally wintery is awesome.  I would vote for blue, silver, or forest green.  In my area, pretty much all of the plants lose color -- except the *huge* number of evergreen trees and shrubbery.  During the rest of the year, there are tons of flowers in all colors, but in the winter, it's all green all the time.  And blue and silver?  The northern hemisphere has a *lot* of night during the winter (blue), and in places that get snow, everything is shiny white (silver since just plain old white is *boring*, not to mention a dirt/stain magnet).  A nice pale champagne gold (something along the line of a cool-toned highlighter) would be nice, too, for a get-ready-for-New-Year's theme.  I can actually see them going more for a New Year's theme than a Christmas theme specifically because of the religious slant of the latter.


 ahhaa my dad is a staunch catholic, and my mom totally non religious, but she is sooo much more into Christmas, obviously the secular bits, but she is 1000x more festive than my dad.


----------



## Rochellena (Nov 17, 2012)

I would love to see like a quilted red, silver, or blue. Quilted silver and red stuff just always makes me think of winter and warm coats. (Hi btw! New around these parts)


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 17, 2012)

I like the idea of hunter green and silver (Kinda like snow on the evergreen trees - the one of the few trees that stay green.)

I would LOVE to get something kinda minty (like a lip gloss/chap stick)

Maybe something fun for the hair (hair band or a jeweled barrette)

I am sure they already have everything set up and made up for awhile now though. 

I'm curious how far they have the bag ideas set up until (like they have now to march figured out).


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

Another vote here for a silver bag!


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 17, 2012)

i'm just a girl who loves my sparkle...as long as the bag has that, I don't really think there's a way for me to be unhappy! Lol


----------



## considerately (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm just a girl who loves my sparkle...as long as the bag has that, I don't really think there's a way for me to be unhappy! Lol


 I'm with you!


----------



## Rochellena (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm just a girl who loves my sparkle...as long as the bag has that, I don't really think there's a way for me to be unhappy! Lol


I like this! Sparkles make me happy


----------



## Nickster (Nov 18, 2012)

Guys lets get back to talking about what you've heard that's supposed to be in the next bag im excited


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 18, 2012)

I vote for a black lace bag. its wintery and festive without being selective of the holiday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all inclusive!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes! I loveeee lace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I vote for a black lace bag. its wintery and festive without being selective of the holiday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all inclusive!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I vote for a black lace bag. its wintery and festive without being selective of the holiday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all inclusive!


 I like this - A LOT.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I vote for a black lace bag. its wintery and festive without being selective of the holiday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all inclusive!


I agree! I have a black laced purse and it does go with everything! Great suggestion!


----------



## Rochellena (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I vote for a black lace bag. its wintery and festive without being selective of the holiday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all inclusive!


 Oooh, lovely suggestion! Lace is always fabulous.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I vote for a black lace bag. its wintery and festive without being selective of the holiday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all inclusive!


 I would love a lace bag in any color! I loooooooove lace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 19, 2012)

Have they ever put in any MAC products?  If not - do you think they ever will?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have they ever put in any MAC products?  If not - do you think they ever will?


MAC doesn't work with sub services ever. So if you ever see a MAC product in a sub service it is guaranteed that the product was purchased through a 3rd part vendor and was not authorized by MAC to be distributed or it's a fake MAC product.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 19, 2012)

I like that the items come in a little bag because I find them more easily reusable than Birchboxes (this Christmas, people are only getting items that fit in a Birchbox so I can get rid of them!) I'd like a bag that could be used by itself though; the chevron print and the brown bag this month were nice, but the shiny plastic on the bag doesn't lend the bags to be used as a anything else besides little bags that go into my purse, IMO. I'd love to see a bag without the shiny plastic - fake leather trimming would be nice.

I know that the bags aren't necessarily an item, but if they're going to keep on coming every month, it would be nice if they had designs and materials that made them look more like daytime/nighttime clutches.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> MAC doesn't work with sub services ever. So if you ever see a MAC product in a sub service it is guaranteed that the product was purchased through a 3rd part vendor and was not authorized by MAC to be distributed or it's a fake MAC product.


 Thanks!  Kinda snobby of them huh?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like that the items come in a little bag because I find them more easily reusable than Birchboxes (this Christmas, people are only getting items that fit in a Birchbox so I can get rid of them!) I'd like a bag that could be used by itself though; the chevron print and the brown bag this month were nice, but the shiny plastic on the bag doesn't lend the bags to be used as a anything else besides little bags that go into my purse, IMO. I'd love to see a bag without the shiny plastic - fake leather trimming would be nice.
> 
> I know that the bags aren't necessarily an item, but if they're going to keep on coming every month, it would be nice if they had designs and materials that made them look more like daytime/nighttime clutches.


  Although you could use an IPSY bag to put smaller gifts in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  Kinda snobby of them huh?


 I'd think working with a subscription service would help the company get their product out there to get new customers. They do already have a big fan base though. As subscription services get more popular though, they might change their minds.


----------



## freddygirl (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping that the December bag will be delivered to everyone before Christmas. I'm not going to look at any sneak peaks for December's bag (hopefully, I always cave in lol). I want to put it under the tree and open Christmas morning! I think that would be so fun =]
> 
> I also hope we don't get a bunch of nailtini nail polishes, I ended up with all of the Andrea's Choice ones and I am honestly not a fan.


 Waiting until Christmas to open the December bag? I'm lucky if I can wait until I get back inside the house from the walk to the mailbox before opening mine!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not really. They don't allow ANYONE to resell their products which actually allows people to know if an item is counterfeit or not. The ONLY company authorized in the US to resell Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C is Macy's.


 oh..ok


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd think working with a subscription service would help the company get their product out there to get new customers. They do already have a big fan base though. As subscription services get more popular though, they might change their minds.


 That was my thinking too...

I know price sometimes throws people off and I figured with a sub service - people might actually go "Hey this is awesome! It's definitely worth it."

I guess I'm just kinda cheap.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not really. They don't allow ANYONE to resell their products which actually allows people to know if an item is counterfeit or not. The ONLY company authorized in the US to resell Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C is Macy's.


 I can get MAC at Belk (a southern department store), and Nordstrom. There's no Macy's by me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2012)

I learned something new today. Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C is authorized to be sold at the following stores according to MAC Cosmetics website, I only knew of Macy's.


Bloomingdales
Nordstrom
Macy's
Dillards
Saks 5th Avenue
Belk


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Goodies Box is my food subscription.  It's in Beta testing right now, it's only $7/mo, and it's huge next to the Love with Food box.  It took a few weeks to get an invite, but I've yet to see a bad review, and you can't beat the price!


 This sounds awesome....and perfect for my mom!  I just signed up for an invitation.  Crossing my fingers that I can get on before Christmas!


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone know how to gift an Ipsy subscription?  I decided that my sister would like Ipsy a lot better than BB and want to gift her a sub this year, but can't figure out how.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CherBear711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how to gift an Ipsy subscription?  I decided that my sister would like Ipsy a lot better than BB and want to gift her a sub this year, but can't figure out how.


 I don't think they offer gift subscriptions yet. You can order a normal monthly or yearly subscription for her instead and just cancel when you want it to stop.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 19, 2012)

In the "follow me to work" video, the Ipsy team was discussing making gift subscriptions available... I think they were planning to launch it on Black Friday.  However, I haven't seen anything else on it, and there's nothing about it on the website, so at this point I'm not holding my breath, although I'd love to give bags to my sisters for Christmas! I hope they can make it happen!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was my thinking too...
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd think working with a subscription service would help the company get their product out there to get new customers. They do already have a big fan base though. As subscription services get more popular though, they might change their minds.


 Nope, they make shit tons of money, they don't need to sell discounted product to "get customers", they discount their products 40% to professionals already. There are literally tens of thousands of fake mac products being sold all over the world. Because of this they combat it by only authorizing a very small number of big name department stores to sell their products legitimately.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was my thinking too...
> 
> ...


dont worry im cheap too! I wish i could try out mac without shelling out so much money.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> dont worry im cheap too! I wish i could try out mac without shelling out so much money.


 Before I got more into makeup, I thought MAC products were really expensive. They are still on the pricier side but I've gotten to the point where I don't just go into a Sephora, Target, CVS, department store, etc. and just buy whatever my eyes happen to land on (although, very rarely, that still happens and it usually goes one of two ways - either the item is a big regret or an awesome surprise.) When I buy something now it's researched for a while - I look at reviews and swatches online and I try to test the products for myself before purchasing. This is part of the reason why I sub to BB/Ipsy - it's part of my research; I get exposed to new products and brands and if I hate the product I don't feel that bad tossing it. Back to MAC, the first products I tried were their lipsticks and I'd never paid more than $5 for a lip product before and wondered if it was worth $15 for one lip product. When I looked at my makeup stash though I'd realized the amount of makeup that I bought on a whim and didn't use was awful - I could have bought 10+ MAC lipsticks! So now, instead of me taking advantage of every BOGO sale at CVS, I'll research and save up for something I would really use. A lot of times those products are still drugstore brands and products, but I don't feel so bad now spending more money on products that I know will work for me.


----------



## chichichobits (Nov 19, 2012)

I would love to see Urban Decay, Sleek in the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Before I got more into makeup, I thought MAC products were really expensive. They are still on the pricier side but I've gotten to the point where I don't just go into a Sephora, Target, CVS, department store, etc. and just buy whatever my eyes happen to land on (although, very rarely, that still happens and it usually goes one of two ways - either the item is a big regret or an awesome surprise.) When I buy something now it's researched for a while - I look at reviews and swatches online and I try to test the products for myself before purchasing. This is part of the reason why I sub to BB/Ipsy - it's part of my research; I get exposed to new products and brands and if I hate the product I don't feel that bad tossing it. Back to MAC, the first products I tried were their lipsticks and I'd never paid more than $5 for a lip product before and wondered if it was worth $15 for one lip product. When I looked at my makeup stash though I'd realized the amount of makeup that I bought on a whim and didn't use was awful - I could have bought 10+ MAC lipsticks! So now, instead of me taking advantage of every BOGO sale at CVS, I'll research and save up for something I would really use. A lot of times those products are still drugstore brands and products, but I don't feel so bad now spending more money on products that I know will work for me.


I research some products too but my problem is when i see a sale i will go for it. I really need to stop though cause i end up not liking some of the products and in reality you are right. I should save up money to get a products that really works instead of spending so much on makeup i dont like.


----------



## Rochellena (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CherBear711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how to gift an Ipsy subscription?  I decided that my sister would like Ipsy a lot better than BB and want to gift her a sub this year, but can't figure out how.


 I emailed them a few days ago about gift subscriptions and this is what they told me:

Quote:  We think gift subscriptions are a great idea, and are working diligently to have this feature available by the holidays (i.e. Black, or PINK Friday!) Please stay tuned!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Before I got more into makeup, I thought MAC products were really expensive. They are still on the pricier side but I've gotten to the point where I don't just go into a Sephora, Target, CVS, department store, etc. and just buy whatever my eyes happen to land on (although, very rarely, that still happens and it usually goes one of two ways - either the item is a big regret or an awesome surprise.) When I buy something now it's researched for a while - I look at reviews and swatches online and I try to test the products for myself before purchasing. This is part of the reason why I sub to BB/Ipsy - it's part of my research; I get exposed to new products and brands and if I hate the product I don't feel that bad tossing it. Back to MAC, the first products I tried were their lipsticks and I'd never paid more than $5 for a lip product before and wondered if it was worth $15 for one lip product. When I looked at my makeup stash though I'd realized the amount of makeup that I bought on a whim and didn't use was awful - I could have bought 10+ MAC lipsticks! So now, instead of me taking advantage of every BOGO sale at CVS, I'll research and save up for something I would really use. A lot of times those products are still drugstore brands and products, but I don't feel so bad now spending more money on products that I know will work for me.


 I'm such a NYX sucker - I joke around and say that I"m wearing the drug store version of MAC


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CherBear711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how to gift an Ipsy subscription?  I decided that my sister would like Ipsy a lot better than BB and want to gift her a sub this year, but can't figure out how.


 I also emailed them about this and got the same exact reply:

[SIZE=80%]NOV 19, 2012 | 03:50PM PST[/SIZE]

*Elizabeth* replied:

Hi Katie,
Thanks for contacting ipsyCare! We think gift subscriptions are a great idea, and are working diligently to have this feature available by the holidays (i.e. Black, or PINK Friday!) Please stay tuned!

::::lease rate my response: http://www.nicereply.com/ipsy/10454690/56051:::::

xoxo,Elizabeth


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 20, 2012)

I like that IPSY has the response rating.  I don't think BB has that.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 20, 2012)

Not to be a Debbie-downer, but I think they've already have the December bag color and style planned out long ago. If you guys wanted to give them ideas, I think October was the prime time to do it.

Also, in Michelle's video, they did mention that they wanted to set up a gift subscription link set up for people who wanted to send Ipsy to friends and family. By the  way, the video gives spoilers for future possible products.

(If the video doesn't play here's the link:

 ) Edit by Zadidoll: Fixed the video.


----------



## mellee (Nov 20, 2012)

You can always save on MAC (and a few other brands, like Bobbi Brown and Clinique) at The Cosmetics Company Store, if you have one in an outlet mall near you.  It's Estee Lauder's outlet store.  I have two within about an hour-and-a-half of me.  There are a bunch around the country - here's the store locator:  http://www.mallseeker.com/cosmeticscompanystore.aspx  I wasn't sure how much cheaper it was, but one review I saw said 25-40% off on the MAC.  Someone on Youtube posted a video a few years ago.  It still looks the same...

 
I know it's been discussed in several threads before on the boards, but figured a lot of people may not have seen it.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/115593/the-cosmetics-company-store


----------



## Nickster (Nov 20, 2012)

> I would love to see Urban Decay, Sleek in the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I second that for sleek products


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 20, 2012)

I sooo would love some UD too!



> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm such a NYX sucker - I joke around and say that I"m wearing the drug store version of MAC


 I really want to try out NYX products, but I want to see the product in person before buying it, and there's no store near me that sells NYX, it's so sad 

I promise I will not look at spoilers! cuz my subs will be like the only surprises I will get for xmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackqueline (Nov 21, 2012)

I am sure bloomingdales and nordstrom are authorized to !


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to try out NYX products, but I want to see the product in person before buying it, and there's no store near me that sells NYX, it's so sad


 If you live near a Ricky's NYC check there since Ricky's recently began to carry NYX.


----------



## sakurak (Nov 21, 2012)

How can a manufacturer deny authorization to buy and resell their products? At least in the US, the right to sell what you've purchased is firmly established in law - the manufacturer has no say in the matter (much to the consternation of the movie industry which tried to make reselling DVDs illegal). I can see how a manufacturer would choose not to vouch for the authenticity of products they didn't sell directly and to only offer origination discounts to their preferred first-tier distributors, etc. That's very different than intimating that anyone not on the in-list is somehow acting unethically. I mean no defense of people who sell expired or counterfeit products, but it rubs me the wrong way to see companies imply they have legal powers far beyond the bounds of reality.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sakurak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How can a manufacturer deny authorization to buy and resell their products? At least in the US, the right to sell what you've purchased is firmly established in law - the manufacturer has no say in the matter (much to the consternation of the movie industry which tried to make reselling DVDs illegal). I can see how a manufacturer would choose not to vouch for the authenticity of products they didn't sell directly and to only offer origination discounts to their preferred first-tier distributors, etc. That's very different than intimating that anyone not on the in-list is somehow acting unethically.
> 
> I mean no defense of people who sell expired or counterfeit products, but it rubs me the wrong way to see companies imply they have legal powers far beyond the bounds of reality.


 I'm sure there are little boutiques and whatnot that sell mac that has been purchased by an individual, all I know is that MAC does not guarantee authenticity of any product sold beyond the very limited distribution they have (cco's dept. stores)

Target could never sell MAC, basically is what the gist of it is. No random "companies" can sell their products legitimately, because face it, selling a product implies some sort of approval from the company (at least from a consumers point of view)

Also DVD's I would think are a much more convoluted situation, there are a tons of different rights holders and people trying to get paid. MAC is a company, they make their makeup, they sell their makeup. They choose not (like a lot of luxury brands, Louis Vuitton, Chanel, etc) to allow any random person to be a legitimate vendor of their stuff, it keeps up the prestige and value of the brand and their retail locations, and with all the counterfit law out there, it wouldn't surprise me if the laws are such that they are totally legal in how they operate. 

Seems pretty legit to me. I would never buy an ipad from a corner store, so why should it be any different for other brands.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sakurak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How can a manufacturer deny authorization to buy and resell their products? At least in the US, the right to sell what you've purchased is firmly established in law - the manufacturer has no say in the matter (much to the consternation of the movie industry which tried to make reselling DVDs illegal). I can see how a manufacturer would choose not to vouch for the authenticity of products they didn't sell directly and to only offer origination discounts to their preferred first-tier distributors, etc. That's very different than intimating that anyone not on the in-list is somehow acting unethically.
> 
> I mean no defense of people who sell expired or counterfeit products, but it rubs me the wrong way to see companies imply they have legal powers far beyond the bounds of reality.


 A company can deny authorization to buy and resell their products because it's THEIR products. They own the rights to their trademark, their copyright - everything and anything to do with their company. That's what it boils down to.

For example, if Walmart began selling Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C in their stores without Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C's permission then Walmart could face a cease and desist or possible lawsuit because the product may or may not be legitimate Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C products. It boils down to where did Walmart obtain Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C? Did they buy it from a company who bought from Chinese counterfeiter? Is it real? Is it expired? Is the product what it's suppose to be?

Look at how Coach and other designers fiercely protect their products from being sold on EBay. They won't let ANYONE sell their products EVEN if the item is legitimate. A few months back I read how a girl who WORKED for a Coach store bought a purse, used it then decided to sell it on EBay only to have Coach contact EBay to have that purse removed on the grounds it was counterfeit. The girl was able to prove it was a real Coach purse but EBay wouldn't allow her to relist the item. She may own the product but she doesn't own the rights to the product.

Look at what happened last month with The Look Store's The Look Bag. They are not authorized by Stila or Freeman Beauty to distribute products from those companies. TLS/TLB bought their products from a 3rd party vendor - which could be EBay, a Chinese counterfeiter, a wholesale distributor, we just don't know - and what happened? The Stila shadow was discontinued "at least three years ago" and is EXPIRED (mine smelled like black pepper), the Freeman Beauty product was also discontinued a while back and the address on the back of the packaging was one Freeman Beauty hasn't had in a long time. PopBeauty even said the nail polish was discontinued. I never did hear back from the other company about the lip balm but products with SPF do have a shelf life and DO expire losing it's effectiveness at the minimum. So who is at fault for the products being expired and had someone had a negative reaction to one of the expired products? The Look Bag? The 3rd party vendor? The manufacturer?

So if a company doesn't want another company to sell or distribute their products that company - the manufacturer - has the right to put a stop to the retailer from distributing their products.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry I opened this can of worms!  Eeep!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sooo would love some UD too!
> 
> ...


 Cherryculture.com and Amazon.com sell it.  I know what you mean about wanting to see it in person though.  I will say their matte eyeshadow needs wet application and the creamy eyeshadow (with the doe foot applicator) is not the best.  I like NYX because they are SO pigmented. 

I know that I will probably end up looking at the spoilers because I don't have that kind of strength.


----------



## yoru (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sooo would love some UD too!
> 
> ...


You can always look for swatches and reviews. Personally I love their slide-on pencil and many says it's a dupe of UD's 24/7. I'd say it's creamier with slightly different colors than UD ones, but definitely a good alternative seeing that you can always get NYX for lower than it's MSRP.

Love Love Love their lip product, though some round lip stick go on weird but hey I got it for $3 so I don't even feel bad tossing it away if it doesn't work. Their "The Curve" liquid eyeliner is my HG liquid eyeliner now. I totally think Ipsy should send out some of their eyeliner pencil or "The Curve", since many hesitated to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 21, 2012)

> I like that IPSY has the response rating. Â I don't think BB has that. Â


 Yup because they would get low ratings all the time Lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you live near a Ricky's NYC check there since Ricky's recently began to carry NYX.


 I wish I was in NYC, I'm in upstate NY, but thank you for the info, I wanna go to NYC one of these days so might convince the bf to drive me there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sooo would love some UD too!
> 
> ...


I see NYX cosmetics at my local Urban Outfitters all the time.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Cherryculture.com and Amazon.com sell it.  I know what you mean about wanting to see it in person though.  I will say their matte eyeshadow needs wet application and the creamy eyeshadow (with the doe foot applicator) is not the best.  I like NYX because they are SO pigmented.
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can always look for swatches and reviews. Personally I love their slide-on pencil and many says it's a dupe of UD's 24/7. I'd say it's creamier with slightly different colors than UD ones, but definitely a good alternative seeing that you can always get NYX for lower than it's MSRP.
> ...


 Thx so much for the help girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will look into those products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and lots of swatches I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup because they would get low ratings all the time Lol







 Probably lol


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup because they would get low ratings all the time Lol


 Maybe. I wish BB had the same thing! I've had both good and bad experiences. It would be nice to let them know who was amazing so they can offer incentives and the like.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe. I wish BB had the same thing! I've had both good and bad experiences. It would be nice to let them know who was amazing so they can offer incentives and the like.


 Yeah, the majority of them send canned messages but there are few OA's that are good like Paulina and Sarah &amp; the girl that gave me a detailed response the other day, Alexandra.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 21, 2012)

Can't wait for a sneak peek!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are little boutiques and whatnot that sell mac that has been purchased by an individual, all I know is that MAC does not guarantee authenticity of any product sold beyond the very limited distribution they have (cco's dept. stores)
> ...





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A company can deny authorization to buy and resell their products because it's THEIR products. They own the rights to their trademark, their copyright - everything and anything to do with their company. That's what it boils down to.
> ...


I think it's incorrect to imply that MAC is not sold at Wal-mart simply because the MAC products are counterfeit.  I think that gypsie was right in that many high-end retailers refuse to allow their products to be sold at big box retailers like Wal-mart and Target because of reputation that those stores carry. Selling Coach bags and MAC make-up would devalue the reputation and prestige behind the name of the product even those products have the same quality of those that are sold in their small boutiques. They want people to buy the brand's name and whatever value that society places on those companies.

I remember there was a great deal of fuss going on about David Bridals or something that was going out of business. Instead of selling those wedding gowns (which had Vera Wang and other high end designers) to big box retailers or something, they chose to take the pristine white dresses and spray paint them with red to prevent anyone from ever repurchasing them. By the way, Vera Wang and the designers already made their profit when they originally sold their dresses to the David's Bridal.  David's Bridal were then intentionally ruining the dresses to prevent any of them going onto the secondary market and to prevent anyone who normally wouldn't be able to afford it from purchasing it.

 Thus, the point I am trying to get across is that prestige brands don't allow just anyone to sell their products because they want to protect the brand's image.  As a result, they actively pursue counterfeit products is to protect the brand name.  They want their products to only be purchased by a certain "demographic," and things being sold on E-Bay (which can be sold for far lower than the retail bag) are not acceptable because they don't want people to purchase their products for less than the price they've set.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is exactly my point. MAC makes it publicly known that they don't authorize any retailers other than a specific few, because the instance of counterfitting is so high. They cover all their bases by not engaging at all with secondary sellers/resellers etc.  

Louis Vuitton does this with every single limited edition collection at the end of its sale period. All the extra fabric and leftover bags are doused in gasoline and burned. It's the only way the company can insure that the value of the extremely expensive good will remain valuable. 

While it seems a waste, its something prestigous brands do to remain prestigous and to keep the profit in their own hands. 

It's business.

I appreciate the 40% discount I get at MAC (It's not hard to get, so I recommend it to every makeup lover out there) so, I can't even shop anywhere but physical mac stores, the pro discount only applies in store. I know every mac item I own is legit. I see so many people tricked by their lack of knowledge and blinded by a "good deal" its sickening.


----------



## stellar136 (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow all this information is really interesting!

On another note:

The bags really keep getting better!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm ready for spoilers ...bring it IPSY!!,


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Nov 22, 2012)

I am so ready for spoilers for the December bag! I remember seeing a video on youtube and it was an unboxing of the Glossybox anniversary box (British). With that box, they included a totebag and balloons with the Glossybox logo, and confetti... a very cute way to celebrate their anniversary! December is my birthday month too so I'm pretty excited! I know Glossybox and Birchbox had NARS products at one point so it'd be nice to see if IPSY could get ahold of some



.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm so happy they started doing Ipsy gift suscriptions!

https://www.ipsy.com/giveagift


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you give a gift to yourself? 

My annual subscription ends in December (next billing date is January), and I was thinking of renewing it.  If I get a gift for myself, I was hoping to get the flat iron...I don't know if it's possible to game the system? I wouldn't want to get two December bags though.... What do you guys think?


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you give a gift to yourself?
> 
> My annual subscription ends in December (next billing date is January), and I was thinking of renewing it.  If I get a gift for myself, I was hoping to get the flat iron...I don't know if it's possible to game the system? I wouldn't want to get two December bags though.... What do you guys think?


  What flat iron?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 23, 2012)

You get a flat iron if you gift a 12 or 24 month subscription


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 23, 2012)

This is off-topic:

The Allure Holiday beauty boxes are still available if anyone is interested. Here is the link:

www.allureaccess.com/holiday


----------



## diana16 (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You get a flat iron if you gift a 12 or 24 month subscription


does everyone get one if you get a 12 or 24 month?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 23, 2012)

Just the person that sends the gift subscription if i'm reading it right, but you can't send a gift subscription to yourself unless you have 2 addresses...


----------



## stellar136 (Nov 23, 2012)

You can have 2 separate subscriptions to ipsy being sent to the same physical address. All you need is a different email address for each account.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so happy they started doing Ipsy gift suscriptions!
> 
> https://www.ipsy.com/giveagift


 Yay! This would make a perfect holiday gift for my boyfriend's sister!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where did they advertise the flat iron?


----------



## ValentineLissar (Nov 23, 2012)

Same page where you can purchase the gift subscriptions.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 23, 2012)

... ??? at /giveagift? Because I don't see it on mine? (I'm not logged in rn though so that might make a difference)


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ... ??? at /giveagift? Because I don't see it on mine? (I'm not logged in rn though so that might make a difference)


 Yeah, you need to log in to see it! This is under the search bar of my screen:

*"Already a Glam Bag Subscriber?* Log in to get a *FREE GIFT* when you give one. Learn more"
 
And here's what it looks like when I'm logged in:


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am beyond excited for this bag!!! 

I can't believe it is their 1st year anniversary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have so many samples from other services but I have an idea of what to do for them for Christmas. Specially since there are several ladies I know who would love to try great variety of items.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 24, 2012)

Have there been any previews/sneak peeks for the December Ipsy yet?


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have there been any previews/sneak peeks for the December Ipsy yet?


 Not yet!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 24, 2012)

This will be their one year anniversary bag, right?  Hoping it's a great one!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to see like a quilted red, silver, or blue. Quilted silver and red stuff just always makes me think of winter and warm coats. (Hi btw! New around these parts)


 Welcome!! Loving all the color combos people are throwing out there!



> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the idea of hunter green and silver (Kinda like snow on the evergreen trees - the one of the few trees that stay green.)
> 
> ...


 ooo hunter green and silver sounds pretty!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YESYESYES on the stay-away-from-red-and-green-together thing.  Christmas makes me tense because, well, not a Christian, but something just generally wintery is awesome.  I would vote for blue, silver, or forest green.  In my area, pretty much all of the plants lose color -- except the *huge* number of evergreen trees and shrubbery.  During the rest of the year, there are tons of flowers in all colors, but in the winter, it's all green all the time.  And blue and silver?  The northern hemisphere has a *lot* of night during the winter (blue), and in places that get snow, everything is shiny white (silver since just plain old white is *boring*, not to mention a dirt/stain magnet).  A nice pale champagne gold (something along the line of a cool-toned highlighter) would be nice, too, for a get-ready-for-New-Year's theme.  I can actually see them going more for a New Year's theme than a Christmas theme specifically because of the religious slant of the latter.


 Agreed, there are so many pretty winter color combos. I'm a Jew (technically speaking I'm really a cultural Jew, not very religious at all) but my mom is Jewish and dad is Catholic, so even though we don't go to church or anything, we still celebrate christmas! But red and green together ALWAYS (pretty much) looks christmasy, so it's not as useful during the rest of the year. I love that color combo right now, but it's not something I'll be able to use past Christmas! That said, it's officially after thanksgiving, so I can start playing Christmas music now! 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you live near a Ricky's NYC check there since Ricky's recently began to carry NYX.


 Oh Rickys.. just another reason I miss living in Manhattan. 



> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry I opened this can of worms!  Eeep!


 Don't be! Considering that ANYTHING could be in counterfit products, this is the kind of crap we have to know for our own health!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 24, 2012)

SO still no hints!? Wonder if they are keeping December hidden?! 

I might be giving this as a gift!

My sub expires in January but zI'm not sure if I want to resub..

Don't get me wrong I think there awesome! 

I'm just not sure if I can afford it. I haven't been buying makeup which is great but I haven't been working that much either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kinda sucks!

Well see at the end of December if I can do it cause I usually go broke from Xmas gifts lol


----------



## Kukalu (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm super excited for December's bag.  I've been pleasantly surprised with every bag since joining in June.


----------



## Nichole Dillon (Nov 24, 2012)

When do they start giving hints? &amp; When do they ship the bags? This is my first bag, I'm so excited, hopefully it will be great.


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nichole Dillon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When do they start giving hints? &amp; When do they ship the bags? This is my first bag, I'm so excited, hopefully it will be great.


 They usually give hints around the beginning of the month, ship sometime around the 9th-15th and I hope this bag is awesome too!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yay for December's bag!  I'm excited and sad at the same time because I decided for my monthly subs December would be the last month.  I love them but honestly, I just have too much stuff and I'm trying to downsize/save money with my upcoming move and wedding.  I hope December's great!


----------



## lauravee (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay for December's bag!  I'm excited and sad at the same time because I decided for my monthly subs December would be the last month.  I love them but honestly, I just have too much stuff and I'm trying to downsize/save money with my upcoming move and wedding.  I hope December's great!


 I'm in the same exact boat!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 26, 2012)

Downsizing sounds good, but I'm unfortunately too weak to commit lol. I dropped one sub, but decided to pick up Ipsy... So I only cut out $10! I think I'll just do a 3 month trial with Ipsy and drop. I'm happy with November's bag, but not completely over the moon. If find myself using every single item over the next two months, I may stay. Chances are, I won't. But it makes for a fun run.. plus the bags every month are a cute touch.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm so agreeing with everyone on a non-Christmas-y bag.  Silver would be awesome, or navy, dark green, or burgundy.  I'm hoping they do previews soon, I'm dying of curiousity!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 26, 2012)

I think a rich, dark green in velvet would be perfect for a bag.. what material are the bags usually? Do they switch them up or are they normally like the November bag?


----------



## bakeitup (Nov 26, 2012)

I am really excited to see what they put together for December, even though it's the 26th and I still haven't gotten November's bag yet. And the replacement bag was supposed to come today. 

O well, hopefully my $10 wont go to waste next month


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really excited to see what they put together for December, even though it's the 26th and I still haven't gotten November's bag yet. And the replacement bag was supposed to come today.
> 
> O well, hopefully my $10 wont go to waste next month


 I'm sad to hear that =[

I never had a bag go missing, but I have had atleast 4 bags where I needed a replacement of something sent. Ipsy/Myglam was always very quick about it and very courteous.


----------



## bakeitup (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sad to hear that =[
> ...


 They told me that I should try to send it to a more reliable address. Like I just moved to a brand new state, I don't have anywhere else I can send it lol. They also said if I dont receive this replacement then there is nothing they can do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sux cause I really wanted that lipgloss and nail polish


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They told me that I should try to send it to a more reliable address. Like I just moved to a brand new state, I don't have anywhere else I can send it lol. They also said if I dont receive this replacement then there is nothing they can do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sux cause I really wanted that lipgloss and nail polish


 If you don't get it, I will tote send you the nail polish.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really excited to see what they put together for December, even though it's the 26th and I still haven't gotten November's bag yet. And the replacement bag was supposed to come today.
> 
> O well, hopefully my $10 wont go to waste next month


 Give it another day or two! My bag this month sat in my town for a few days and came late. There's still hope!


----------



## bakeitup (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you don't get it, I will tote send you the nail polish.


 OMG THAT IS THE NICEST THING EVER


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 27, 2012)

I really loved the nailing nail polish from the nov bag! I do use a lot of glitters and what I really liked about this one is that it came off pretty easy compared to other glitters I have used!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 27, 2012)

> I think a rich, dark green in velvet would be perfect for a bag.. what material are the bags usually? Do they switch them up or are they normally like the November bag?


 The bags are different every month. We've had vinyl, glitter (VERY messy!), mesh, satin, and whatever that material is from the Nov. bags, not sure what it's called, canvas, cloth.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 27, 2012)

There is totally something you can do. You can contact your credit card company about a refund.



> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They told me that I should try to send it to a more reliable address. Like I just moved to a brand new state, I don't have anywhere else I can send it lol. They also said if I dont receive this replacement then there is nothing they can do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sux cause I really wanted that lipgloss and nail polish


----------



## SandyNoemy (Nov 27, 2012)

Michelle was showing off a lot of oxblood accessories on her instagram this month, she said it was the trendy color (November's gloss)

i wouldn't mind an oxblood colored bag.


----------



## Celestemel (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Michelle was showing off a lot of oxblood accessories on her instagram this month, she said it was the trendy color (November's gloss)
> 
> i wouldn't mind an oxblood colored bag.


 That would be cool. Or the lace idea. Or... really, I'm not picky.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 27, 2012)

I caved and signed up for Ipsy. December will be my first bag. In the past 3 months I've gone from "What's a subscription bag?" to having Birchbox, Glossybox, Test Tube, and now Ipsy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only had one box/bag of each so far (except Ipsy of course) and deciding which ones to keep and which to cancel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Michelle was showing off a lot of oxblood accessories on her instagram this month, she said it was the trendy color (November's gloss)
> 
> i wouldn't mind an oxblood colored bag.


 YES. That would be awesome.  Can't wait to see what Santa's putting in the bags!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 27, 2012)

What I'm hoping to NOT recieve this month is any kind of hair oil.   I do like the Couture Colour oil we recieved in the October bag, and I do use it on occasion, but I love my Orofluido and have no intention of changing to anything else.  Also, like everyone else that subscribes to other sample services, I have recieved quite a few other hair oils in recent months.  Other items I wouldnt mind not getting for a few months is lip gloss and mascara.  I love the berry colored Moxie gloss from the November Ipsy but I dont need any more for a while!

What I would love to recieve and have my fingers crossed for is another Meet Matt shade of eyeshadow.  I loved both the Matt Batali from last month and The Balm's Mary-Lou Manizer I recieved from Birchbox a couple of months ago, so anything along that line would be fantastic for me.  I would also like is a face cream or eye cream.  I can never have enough skincare items to try!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree on the balm eye shadows.. more please! I also would love to see a blush! I'm a sucker for blush : )


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved and signed up for Ipsy. December will be my first bag. In the past 3 months I've gone from "What's a subscription bag?" to having Birchbox, Glossybox, Test Tube, and now Ipsy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only had one box/bag of each so far (except Ipsy of course) and deciding which ones to keep and which to cancel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha. Yeah, getting little luxuries in the mail every month is so fun! Ipsy is a great addition (for all the makeup you wouldn't get in other subscriptions)!


----------



## bakeitup (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally got my bag. LOVE IT ALL. Except the eyeliner. It was a little dry. 

Hurry up December first!!! I'm hoping its something grand for the holidays, hopefully not red and green though. 

The silver and blue sounds like a dream to me.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my bag. LOVE IT ALL. Except the eyeliner. It was a little dry.
> 
> ...


 Yay! I'm glad you finally got your bag!


----------



## Rochellena (Nov 28, 2012)

I was looking at this picture and is that bag one they've sent out before? If not, is it possible it's the December design? It kind of looks silver-ish with a deep red lining. Pretty. 



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2012)

Im in the same boat in this past month I signed up for Birchbox, Ipsy, Julep, Glossybox (the German one) and signed up my hubby for Glossybox man. Im thinking about little black bag too, they're so many to choose from and I kinda want them all. So far only Julep came in the mail still waiting for BB &amp; Ipsy since I was supposed to get their november boxes.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 28, 2012)

I want spoilers already.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, if it is anything like the last few bags, it will be awesome.  If it is better, then I'll be OVER THE MOON.  I love my little goodies every month from ipsy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa424 (Nov 28, 2012)

This is probably going to be my last month because I have too many samples right now. I hope it's a good one!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 28, 2012)

&gt;.&lt; I want to know!! They dropped a single spoiler on the 24th last month... It's the 28th! think we deserve one by now!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Im in the same boat in this past month I signed up for Birchbox, Ipsy, Julep, Glossybox (the German one) and signed up my hubby for Glossybox man. Im thinking about little black bag too, they're so many to choose from and I kinda want them all. So far only Julep came in the mail still waiting for BB &amp; Ipsy since I was supposed to get their november boxes.


 What's glossybox for men- is it glossybox USA?? I tried to find it but have been unsuccessful. Sounds fun for my hubby!! I like to think I'm doing something nice by buying him these boxes but I totally raid them when they come in...lol! It's like the story line of Homer Simpson buying Marge a bowling ball for her birthday..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 28, 2012)

If even the first spoiler is good, i'm signing up for a second box, lol.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 28, 2012)

I too am foaming at the mouth for spoilers!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm so excited for my first bag!!!!!! Come on! Give me a little peek!


----------



## diana16 (Nov 28, 2012)

I keep coming back to see for some spoilers!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep coming back to see for some spoilers!


 Hahaha. Me too! I can't believe it's already almost December!


----------



## bakeitup (Nov 28, 2012)

I really wanna see some more lipsticks. Anything to do with my lips I dig. I'm kinda of very a lip balm hoarder lol. But I still love to try new colors. 

In the same sense, I can never have too many eye colors to try.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 28, 2012)

I am more an eye person. I work with animals so dog fur in my lipstick is just not fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd love some shadow, or blush. Maybe a mascara I haven't tried. I'm new to ipsy so my first bag could have anything and I'd be happy I'm sure.


----------



## bakeitup (Nov 28, 2012)

In Michelle's new video she showed a lot of benefit stuff and some philosophy  too. I hope to god that we don't get lotion or shower gel..or worse...bath salts 




. I have sooooooo much of those things and most are travel sizes from gifts and such


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 28, 2012)

Agreed. I want makeup!


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 28, 2012)

I am hoping they change up the bag itself a little. Maybe a little different shape? So far I like your silver bag OR oxblood bag ideas but not both on the same bag, LOL.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anyone gotten blush in a sub?  

I agree totally on eyeshadow and lipsticks.


----------



## bakeitup (Nov 28, 2012)

I love that idea! Maybe, throwing it out there....But a glam box, like a set or something i don't know? lol. Like a palette! Haha couldn't remember the name.


----------



## shandimessmer (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten blush in a sub?
> 
> I agree totally on eyeshadow and lipsticks.


I've gotten blush in subs before, but I don't think I've gotten any in Ipsy. :/


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd be happy with benefit or Philosophy! A holiday scented 3 in 1 and a benefit blush mini...


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'd be happy with benefit or Philosophy! A holiday scented 3 in 1 and a benefit blush mini...


 A Benefit makeup product would be so awesome!


----------



## Nickster (Nov 29, 2012)

If we read back I think someone said they knew spoilers or something like that


----------



## yoru (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't even wait for spoilers, I WANT MY BAG ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## bakeitup (Nov 29, 2012)

I wouldn't mind some blush or highlighter actually. I actually don't own either of those as a single Item. Just a blush in a rather large palette.


----------



## astokes (Nov 29, 2012)

Says it's guaranteed to ALL subscribers.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## ahkae (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 got this email too. excited!


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice!!!!!! I am psyched for one of my very favorite brands! Especially since this will be my last ipsy bag (I am reaching maximum capacity, LOL).


----------



## Rochellena (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay! This is starting out great! I've been wanting to try these so huzzah!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 29, 2012)

Love this!!  I've been wanting to try this in particular..awesome timing


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 29, 2012)

I think this would be a great item to help start my collection!! Yay!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Squeee!!!  

Perhaps something smoldering and sexy for the holidays?


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't mind some blush or highlighter actually. I actually don't own either of those as a single Item. Just a blush in a rather large palette.


 I have been hoping to see a blush too!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wonder if everyone gets the same shade...

The "Zero" color is listed as a "zealous black" on the website, I wonder if everyone will get the same pencil or if they're going to do the black/brown according to coloring like they did with the Nov. bag.  And wow, if this is a full size, they're listed at $19! That's almost twice the cost of the bag, without any other items! 

Yay!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder if everyone gets the same shade...
> ...


----------



## Glitz91 (Nov 29, 2012)

I think this might be the bag!  If it is, though, it isn't too exciting...


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder if everyone gets the same shade...


 Even if we all get that shade it will still be awesome!  I LOVE this product, I have a bunch of colors, and as a super pale person I can attest that this particular color is still really useful.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 29, 2012)

I love that eye pencil! Signed up for a 2nd sub.



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Nov 29, 2012)

I kinda like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Gray is one of my favorite colors and it will look good in my purse.



> Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this might be the bag!  If it is, though, it isn't too exciting...


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this might be the bag!  If it is, though, it isn't too exciting...
> 
> ...


----------



## lauravee (Nov 29, 2012)

I actually really like the shape of that bag.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

I hope there's a variety of colors sent out for the eye pencil, but awesome none the less!!


----------



## Glitz91 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually really like the shape of that bag.


 I agree that the shape is great--it looks like it will hold a lot and can maybe be used for my lipstick collection in my purse!  (I seriously carry around about 15 lip products at all times.)  Maybe the material will be a bit prettier in person.  I was just hoping for something with more of a festive feel for this time of the year--not cheesily festive or anything, but maybe a dark blue satin or something like that. 




  Oh well!

Oh, and I suppose I should say hi to everyone.  I've lurked these forums for a LOOOONG time (I subscribe to Birchbox and ipsy) and finally decided to join in on the excitement with you all.  So hey!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 29, 2012)

I would totally be ok with just that one shade as well, as long as the item lives up to the reviews I'm seeing!

And I loooooove how the bag looks! Is it me, or does it look bigger than some of the others? (instead of being flat, there are seams that make it more square-ish. And the color looks amazing! Most ppl on FB are saying it looks silver, but I'm hoping it turns out more of a balance between silver and gold... not sure what the name of that color is, if it weren't shimmery I'd call it greige (grey/beige).  But still, gorgeous! I can't wait!
And I can't believe the number of ppl on Facebook COMPLAINING about the bag and/or item already! Whiners! If they don't like not being able to pick the bag and products then they should cancel their sub and go buy their own stuff!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would totally be ok with just that one shade as well, as long as the item lives up to the reviews I'm seeing!
> 
> ...


I know you can't please everyone, but some people just complain to hear themselves lol


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would totally be ok with just that one shade as well, as long as the item lives up to the reviews I'm seeing!
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking the same thing - that it is more of a gold and silver mix. I think that would be perfect for the holiday season!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 29, 2012)

About the people complaining about the bag already - I agree some people just need to complain about something.  Talk about a first world problem.  If they sent me a hot pink bag it wouldn't be the end of the world - I'd give it to someone who likes that color.  I always see the bag as a little plus.  I love the fact that it is reusable and adds to my storage!


----------



## Mystica (Nov 29, 2012)

I signed up.  I hope my eyeliner is black because I collect black liners in the hopes I'll find my perfect HG black eyeliner..

The bag looks really roomy, hoping the extra room was needed for this month..


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 29, 2012)

I feel dumb, what does HG stand for?


----------



## Mystica (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel dumb, what does HG stand for?


 Holy Grail.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 29, 2012)

never mind - looks like this was the 2011 bag -  yet it was posted October 2012


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy Grail.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 29, 2012)

I really, *really* dig that bag shape and color! I think it's very New Year's Eve.


----------



## bakeitup (Nov 29, 2012)

Well it's called Haute Holiday. I wonder if they took the name from wear they got some of their products? I saw The Balm on Haute Look the other day.....


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well it's called Haute Holiday. I wonder if they took the name from wear they got some of their products? I saw The Balm on Haute Look the other day.....


 I think it's more to do with the term "haute couture."


----------



## bakeitup (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it's more to do with the term "haute couture."


 Durrrr me lol 



 I was just thinking that too. Maybe we will have some kind of holiday item. Maybe an extra item???? I can dream can't I?


----------



## diana16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I already love the first spoiler! I have been waiting to purchase that item and i'm so glad it will be included.

As for the bag, I love it. It is something different than our usual bags and it will be very useful since it looks like it fits a lot more.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's glossybox for men- is it glossybox USA?? I tried to find it but have been unsuccessful. Sounds fun for my hubby!! I like to think I'm doing something nice by buying him these boxes but I totally raid them when they come in...lol! It's like the story line of Homer Simpson buying Marge a bowling ball for her birthday..


  Glossybox for men is a quarterly sub for men, it seems like its only offered in Europe. It cost 15Euro im guessing about the equivalent of $20. Glossy box offers alot more here in Europe they also have a youngbeauty box bi-monthly for 10 Euro geared towards teens. I can post pics of what comes in the Glossybox men if want to see whats inside. My husband was pleasantly surprised with his box.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 29, 2012)

I think the bag is super cute! It's a nice neutral color. I'm hoping they send other colors of the UD pencil because I probably have at least 5 Zeroes right now. Perversion is so much better. I can't go back to Zero after using Perversion. It's just so much more intense and great for the waterline.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 29, 2012)

The problem with spoilers is that as soon as we see the first spoiler, we want to know more -- until we get all the spoilers and then we get upset that there are no more spoilers between the time we get all of them and the bags come lol

The bag is so qt *__*


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 29, 2012)

I think the bag and the item look awesome- bring on more spoilers ipsy!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The problem with spoilers is that as soon as we see the first spoiler, we want to know more -- until we get all the spoilers and then we get upset that there are no more spoilers between the time we get all of them and the bags come lol
> 
> The bag is so qt *__*


 I was thinking that the other day.  We are like junkies waiting for our next hit.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 29, 2012)

I love the fact I said I wouldn't look at the spoilers and ofc I already did, I think I have a brand new UD liner in that same color, but it's fine, I could always trade it, or keep it till the other one runs out XD


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 29, 2012)

I had a black one and I lost it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so this would be great if they gave me a black one!


----------



## yoru (Nov 29, 2012)

I ordered duo ended pencil set for the Zero not long ago and I still haven't used it yet...I don't mind the black but I want some variations! Maybe a plum eyeliner would be wonderful.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered duo ended pencil set for the Zero not long ago and I still haven't used it yet...I don't mind the black but I want some variations! Maybe a plum eyeliner would be wonderful.


 im hoping for a brown. I like using brown UD liners so I hope they give out some browns!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 29, 2012)

Ughhh, they already sent out the urban decay liners! I got perversion, so it's black (I also have a full size, and a second small one from the kit of 5 I ordered) I am a little over the constant repetition of identical makeup items. I get okay, maybe a liner every other month, but this is three or 4 months in a row, not to mention they sent this identical product out already. On the other hand, I am one for one on guessing samples for this month, this product was present in the follow me to the office video that Michelle made


----------



## Meahlea (Nov 29, 2012)

> I am a little over the constant repetition of identical makeup items. I get okay, maybe a liner every other month, but this is three or 4 months in a row, not to mention they sent this identical product out already.


 Ditto. I feel like I joined a face of the month club and didn't know it. Which would be fine, as my collection is limited, but what I really don't need is more black eye liner or mascara. Or purple eye shadow but that's another story.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm hoping for red lipsticks...I'm tired of pink!  

I would love something for contouring.  I never know what to buy and it is out of my comfort zone. 

I still say a cute hair accessory would be nice (something glitzy without being chintzy)


----------



## RaeDobbins (Nov 29, 2012)

am I the only one stopping and starting that video of Michelle's to see all the names on the bins? Compiling a list for future reference.... 






I love the shape and color of the bag as well, and am hoping for a black eye liner this month, because the liner I got last month works better on my brows as it's a reddish brown. 

I would love to see something in the satin/glitter shimmer family for shadows. Maybe something in gold. But I'm just on a gold kick lately. Maybe a nice plum inspired blush. Or some hydrating anything really. SO DRY this time of year. Oh the lure of sneak peeks!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 29, 2012)

> Ditto. I feel like I joined a face of the month club and didn't know it. Which would be fine, as my collection is limited, but what I really don't need is more black eye liner or mascara. Or purple eye shadow but that's another story.


 If I were new to makeup, myglam would be like super amazing, but I think that the majority of subscribers already own a lot of makeup and have knowledge, considering the majority of their promotion came from sources frequented by the already beauty obsessed. Although I won't complain much, birchbox provides me with so many awesome novel products they complement each other nicely


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually really like the shape of that bag.


Me too! Now that they are putting some UD inside I'm even happier! I have a hard time finding good liners that 1) dont drive me crazy or 2) dont give me allergic reactions.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this might be the bag!  If it is, though, it isn't too exciting...
> 
> ...


----------



## ruhimaach (Nov 29, 2012)

This will be my very first subscription box/bag! So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel dumb, what does HG stand for?


 Thanks for asking...I was trying to figure it out too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm really, REALLY hoping I get the liner in Zero or Perversion!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 29, 2012)

It's true they did send out UD liners way earlier in the year, but I got pink. I would much rather get a color that looks good on the eye this time. I use the pink as a lip liner. I have 3 UD black liners so I would love a color.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 29, 2012)

Its so hard to make everyone happy because I'm totally the opposite if I dont get black or brown I wont use it. I have tried to use funky colors on my eyes but its just not me.


----------



## Kimber123 (Nov 29, 2012)

ooh i love the 24/7 pencils i hope to get a more funky shade since i have a brown and black one already.


----------



## Jessica Beck (Nov 29, 2012)

can't wait for this bag! the email said that the pencil is going to be in every bag but i still don't trust it so i really hope i get it, even though i have a travel size duo containing the color they showed. that's how much i like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 29, 2012)

I love the 

Stash 24/7 UD liner.  If I don't use black or brown, this is the one I choose most often.  I kinda hope it isn't another Bourbon one.  I've got about 4 of the Bourbon small pencils already.  So that would be a bummer for me...but totally tradeable.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Its so hard to make everyone happy because I'm totally the opposite if I dont get black or brown I wont use it. I have tried to use funky colors on my eyes but its just not me.


 It's great that people can trade through these forums! Even if you get a shade you don't like, you can end up with it through a trade. It's an extra step but it seems to really work (I haven't done any trades yet).


----------



## meaganola (Nov 29, 2012)

I will always hope for a bright/deep purple/blue/green/turquoise.  And that would be nail polish, eye liner, bag, shoes -- pretty much anything but lip (because I will always default to fuchsia for my lips) (and I tend to wear so much purple that I've been asked if I deliberately match my shoes to my socks to my earbuds.  Nope, I just have this habit of picking purple when I buy stuff because my grandmother *loved* purple, and now I always think of her whenever I see purple -- or hummingbirds -- so I tend to buy purple because I want to think about her).

(As a side note, I find myself wondering how this week's acquisition news is going to affect potential future items in subscription bags -- and whether my misgivings about the deal are warranted.  Crossing fingers, not holding breath.)


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 29, 2012)

> It's great that people can trade through these forums! Even if you get a shade you don't like, you can end up with it through a trade. It's an extra step but it seems to really work (I haven't done any trades yet).


 Totally agree! I actually just did my first trade last week (well 3 of them!). Got stuff I really love and got rid of some stuff I won't ever use. Trading was my first thought if I get a color I won't use. : )


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will always hope for a bright/deep purple/blue/green/turquoise.  And that would be nail polish, eye liner, bag, shoes -- pretty much anything but lip (because I will always default to fuchsia for my lips) (and I tend to wear so much purple that I've been asked if I deliberately match my shoes to my socks to my earbuds.  Nope, I just have this habit of picking purple when I buy stuff because my grandmother *loved* purple, and now I always think of her whenever I see purple -- or hummingbirds -- so I tend to buy purple because I want to think about her).
> 
> (As a side note, I find myself wondering how this week's acquisition news is going to affect potential future items in subscription bags -- and whether my misgivings about the deal are warranted.  Crossing fingers, not holding breath.)


 That is the sweetest reason to pick purple! My friends daughter passed away and they asked everyone to wear purple to her funeral instead of black, so purple makes me think of her! 

Also, what acquisition?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is the sweetest reason to pick purple! My friends daughter passed away and they asked everyone to wear purple to her funeral instead of black, so purple makes me think of her!
> 
> Also, what acquisition?


 When my grandmother passed away, we were all asked to wear purple to the service, too.  The tattoo I get to represent her (once I get the money together) is going to be a hummingbird that is mostly purple!

The acquisition:  L'Oreal is buying Urban Decay.  I believe it was announced Tuesday.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2012)

I just signed up for Ipsy! Making this my 6th sub. I will now obsess along with the rest of you.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This will be my very first subscription box/bag! So excited


 Welcome to the Dark Side!!!



 I didn't even know these things existed til a few months ago... now I have 3 subscriptions, and I'm on the waiting list for a 4th.  I love getting my subs... it's like Christmas every month! Glad you joined our club!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 30, 2012)

SNEAK PEEK #2 Glitter and glamour await this golden haute holiday.

 
So excited for gold!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2012)

i'm liking the sneak peeks so far! i wonder how many full sized products will be promised this month.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 30, 2012)

WOOHOO!!!

NYX Pearl Mania Pigment is what they're saying it is on FB... Wow Urban Decay and NYX? They are going all out!

The caption also said it's a "Golden Haute Holiday"... maybe it's just for the eyeshadow, but now I'm thinking the color of the bag might be more golden than silver. 
We seriously do need help.  Junkies up in here, y'all.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a few of these and I love them!


----------



## Rochellena (Nov 30, 2012)

Oooh! This is shaping up to be a fabulous month!


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 30, 2012)

So far, the brands are similar to last December's bag since they had two UD and one NYX in it last year.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a few of these and I love them!


 
I down own brushes for these - how do you apply them though?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 30, 2012)

It's this right? (Duh.) Any guesses on colour or do we think we're getting different ones ~based on customisation~ (they might've given up that ghost)


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 30, 2012)

I am thinking that it will be the color they showed. It kind of falls in line with the bag color.

OR maybe they will do gold to some and silver to another.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's this right? (Duh.) Any guesses on colour or do we think we're getting different ones ~based on customisation~ (they might've given up that ghost)


 I think they'll all be gold due to the Facebook caption, I really want gold so I hope it's all the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see what else comes in our bags.  So far I'm diggin' this.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 30, 2012)

I really hope they are all gold!  Such a pretty color : )


----------



## diana16 (Nov 30, 2012)

love love love that we are getting NYX and UD!





so far i am loving this bag! Not complaining about what color the liner is. Living in a small town limits me to only having drugstore products so anything different i will love


----------



## lauravee (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YESSS I love this.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 30, 2012)

Loved the spoiler!!!Can't wait to try out nyx pigments   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 30, 2012)

It's shaping up to be another fantastic bag!  Go Ipsy!


----------



## SandyNoemy (Nov 30, 2012)

Quote: Posted by *katie danielle*





SNEAK PEEK #2 Glitter and glamour await this golden haute holiday.

 
So excited for gold!!!

looks like this is a full size. wonder if we'll get any other full sized products in this bag


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 30, 2012)

I hope that it's not the yellow gold color but another color that is golden. Edit: From looking at the pic and going to the website it looks like we could be getting pale gold. I'd be happy with that!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 30, 2012)

I own that already and the containers are TINY. I have a feeling people are going to complain about the size when they actually get it.



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I own that already and the containers are TINY. I have a feeling people are going to complain about the size when they actually get it.


 How big in comparison to the BA Whip Hand pigments?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I own that already and the containers are TINY. I have a feeling people are going to complain about the size when they actually get it.


 Was watching stuff on youtube - people are recommending that you depot these suckers and that a little goes a long way.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 30, 2012)

even if it is tiny, it would still be a full size product. I don't understand the need for people to complain about every little thing.... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The more full size products subscription services put in bags/boxes the more people feel entitled to receive them.  " You mean this bag that I paid $10 for only contains $30 worth of product and not $100?!?!?!?! If you keep doing this I'm going to cancel and tell all my friends to cancel RAWRRRRRRRRRR!"


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 30, 2012)

I bought a 10 pack on plastic jars with sifters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so as soon as I get this it will be going there yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my Whip Hand pigment  is already in one of those XD


----------



## lauravee (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I own that already and the containers are TINY. I have a feeling people are going to complain about the size when they actually get it.


 Is it less product that the glamazoid stuff? I feel like a little goes a long way!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 30, 2012)

Let me dig both out.... Ok, can't find my Locked + Loaded. Wish I could remember where I put it but I DID find my NYX Ultra Pearl Mania and that's 0.06 fl oz / 5 ml. So weight wise it's twice the amount of Locked + Loaded sample which is 0.03 oz.



> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bakeitup (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a few of these and I love them!


 omg I love that color! Please let us all get that. Or at least let me get that lol. I looked at the other colors and I will cry if I get a sky blue color. 

But I love the gold and the browns they have. Penny, is my favorite.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 30, 2012)

The color it most closely resembles on the website is Mink.  It looks like a great neutral. But I didn't see any color I wouldn't enjoy getting.  There's one called Grass - green with gold shimmer - that I would looooove. 

Either way, this is looking like an amazing bag!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The color it most closely resembles on the website is Mink.  It looks like a great neutral. But I didn't see any color I wouldn't enjoy getting.  There's one called Grass - green with gold shimmer - that I would looooove.
> 
> Either way, this is looking like an amazing bag!


 Or it could be Oro.


----------



## bakeitup (Nov 30, 2012)

On FB GlamBag responded to a comment of the picture and said that they will be sending out a variety of 10 shades..................hoping I get that one or a brown lol.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 30, 2012)

A little does go a long way... I personally don't want to look like a preschoolers art project, or a stripper. I like pretty shimmery stuff just in moderation so unless you are dunking yourself in it the size should be fine.... although people will complain no matter what. I am hoping that this is where the customization comes in though and I get a color that is wearable for me but if not I will trade it and still get more than my moneys worth from other products.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 30, 2012)

For those curious of the colors, or at least the names of the colors....

NYX Loose Pearl Eye Shadow LP01 Nude LP16 Space LP02 Pearl LP17 Yellow Gold LP03 White Pearl LP18 Orange LP04 Silver LP19 Mink LP05 Charcoal LP20 Mocha LP06 Black Pearl *1LP21 Oro*
LP07 Fanta *1LP22 Rust*
LP08 Baby Blue LP23 Walnut LP09 Lime LP24 Penny LP10 Ocean Blue LP25 Grass LP11 Baby Pink LP26 Yellow Pearl LP12 Purple LP27 Very Pink Pearl LP13 Sky Pink *1LP28 Orange Zest Pearl*
LP14 Turquoise LP29 True Purple Pearl LP15 Lilac *1LP30 Jade Pearl*

The ones bolded are the four I own.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought a 10 pack on plastic jars with sifters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so as soon as I get this it will be going there yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my Whip Hand pigment  is already in one of those XD


 Where did you get them at?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2012)

do we know yet if they're sending out multiple color options of the UD eyeliner?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 30, 2012)

I love pigments! I have one by MAC and it's lasted forever! Seriously... Gives a beautiful finish to your look. I do have a NYX pigment in a brown shade and they are tiny, compared to the other brand. Still super excited.. I'd be fine with, yes another(!) black liner and some gold. The gold can be layered over other colors to make it pop! Very excited and can't wait for my haute ipsy(kinda growing on me) bag!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/SE-87136DB-30-Piece-Plastic-Container/dp/B0036C0RT8/ref=pd_sbs_bt_2


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh you can get the same thing at Walmart for the same price. If you go to Michael's the have one with stacking containers inside the locking box which is $9.99 but use a 40% or 50% off coupon and it for $5.99 or $4.50. The downside, these don't have sifters.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm loving what we're getting in December's bag so far! I don't own any loose eye shadows like the NYX one so I'm excited that I'll get to try it out!


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not toooo thrilled about the sneak peeks as of now, but I have high hopes and am not hard to satisfy, lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let me dig both out.... Ok, can't find my Locked + Loaded. Wish I could remember where I put it but I DID find my NYX Ultra Pearl Mania and that's 0.06 fl oz / 5 ml. So weight wise it's twice the amount of Locked + Loaded sample which is 0.03 oz.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mellee (Nov 30, 2012)

I just ordered a dozen 5 ml containers and a dozen sifters.  $4.48 for the containers - and $5.06 shipping, of course.  =)  Love when the shipping is more than the purchase!  I'm sure someone's now going to tell me where I could have gotten a dozen shipped for 57cents total and I'll kick myself - but I'm not unhappy with the purchase.  Says they'll get here between 12/4 and 12/7.

http://www.pilotvials.com/Make-up_containers.html


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, I am two for two on predictions! Guess all the products from the follow me to work video we actual products. Next three should be big sexy hair product, Pacifica body butter/perfume and Josie maran Argan oil if I remember correctly. We shall seeee! But seriously, this is another duplicate product. So annoying, I got the black perversion liner in one bag, and I got a gold nix roll on shimmer in another bag. I am all for repeating brands, but the repeating products is a little annoying. (definitely no where near annoying enough to cancel, but if there is a pink lipgloss in this bag I will punch somebody.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 30, 2012)

I apologize for predictive spoilers, can't find the spoiler button on me iPad mateys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*just bold, pics and links* I loooove the mobile site, sooooooooooooooo amazing


----------



## stellar136 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah I using my iPod touch right now and the mobile site here is pretty easy to maneuver through I do like it and it loads fast!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, I am two for two on predictions! Guess all the products from the follow me to work video we actual products. Next three should be big sexy hair product, Pacifica body butter/perfume and Josie maran Argan oil if I remember correctly. We shall seeee!
> 
> But seriously, this is another duplicate product. So annoying, I got the black perversion liner in one bag, and I got a gold nix roll on shimmer in another bag. I am all for repeating brands, but the repeating products is a little annoying. (definitely no where near annoying enough to cancel, but if there is a pink lipgloss in this bag I will punch somebody.


 These are different from the roll on shimmers, at least...these are more pigmented while the roll ons were more sheer and more shimmery...these are more pearly shimmer, less glitter, IMO.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 30, 2012)

> Well, I am two for two on predictions! Guess all the products from the follow me to work video we actual products. Next three should be big sexy hair product, Pacifica body butter/perfume and Josie maran Argan oil if I remember correctly. We shall seeee! But seriously, this is another duplicate product. So annoying, I got the black perversion liner in one bag, and I got a gold nix roll on shimmer in another bag. I am all for repeating brands, but the repeating products is a little annoying. (definitely no where near annoying enough to cancel, but if there is a pink lipgloss in this bag I will punch somebody.


 I agree!


----------



## diana16 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, I am two for two on predictions! Guess all the products from the follow me to work video we actual products. Next three should be* big sexy hair product*, Pacifica body butter/perfume and Josie maran Argan oil if I remember correctly. We shall seeee!
> 
> But seriously, this is another duplicate product. So annoying, I got the black perversion liner in one bag, and I got a gold nix roll on shimmer in another bag. I am all for repeating brands, but the repeating products is a little annoying. (definitely no where near annoying enough to cancel, but if there is a pink lipgloss in this bag I will punch somebody.


I really really hope for that product to be in the bag!


----------



## Meahlea (Nov 30, 2012)

Two hair things. Better be an or product


----------



## Rochellena (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really really hope for that product to be in the bag!


 My personal theory is that the bags are bigger this month to fit that in! (I have lots of theories about everything...they rarely are accurate or make sense.)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you get them at?


 I got mine at ebay here : http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=110983782089 ended up paying $4.95 for all them, shipping included, I grabbed 10 cuz I really didn't think I'd need any more they're 3g jars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nella McSmith (Nov 30, 2012)

lol, this was supposed to have a quote of spoiler #2.

I think that's Oro. I have all the NYX pigments. The jars might be tiny, but you can pick up a full set of the colors for less than $50 on Ebay and I just bought another 12 for $20 last week. You can press or use the powder (I tend to foil all mine with visine). I love Urban Decay primer potion for this brand. I'm really glad they threw this in. It's good stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like MAC better but it's really not fair to lump it in with MAC just because they're pigments. There is a ton in a bottle and will last forever.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> These are different from the roll on shimmers, at least...these are more pigmented while the roll ons were more sheer and more shimmery...these are more pearly shimmer, less glitter, IMO.


Agreed. Having used both, I can vouch for the loose pearls being much more pigmented than the roll-ons, which in my opinion were pretty crappy. I've collected most if not all the loose pearls over time, and I also store them in the little jars that have been posted already (my photos below). The container that they come in weren't very practical, and there is a significant amount of product inside. Much more than the SALTY from a previous bag. I usually use them wet for more vibrancy. That said, I'm not all that excited about it since I'm pretty sure I already have the shade they're potentially sending, so mine will probably go up for trade.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2012)

Right now it's B1G1 50% off at Ulta which means to get six colors it will be only $13.47 and after the $5 off $10 coupon it's only $8.47. Do the deal five times and that's a $50 savings and you get all the colors for $50.82 (before applicable tax).


----------



## astokes (Dec 1, 2012)

I have Oro (actually got it for free) as well and while it is a pretty color I have to say that the packaging is bad. It's a great product though. Just awkward and messy to use in it's original packaging.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 1, 2012)

Please no green!


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please no green!


 Yes! Or bright, cheap blue.


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 1, 2012)

So.. started watching the 'Follow Me to Work Day' video again that Michelle Phan had posted (what can I say? I'm way too excited and can't wait for the December bag!)...





I spy a new brand (at least new to me) - Pacifica (looks like their perfumes and hand creams)

I would be pretty happy to see them in our bags this month - their perfume scents sound yummy and it appears they are vegan and cruelty free as well


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.. started watching the 'Follow Me to Work Day' video again that Michelle Phan had posted (what can I say? I'm way too excited and can't wait for the December bag!)...
> 
> ...


 I have the blood orange roller ball and I adore it so much. It's not overly fruity, it's almost warm. But I'm hoping we get whatever are in those black containers, that kinda make of think of blush. I so need blush!


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 1, 2012)

Also, this looks like some of the colors we can expect to see of the NYX Loose Pearl Eyeshadows that are being sent out... 









I'm thinking they are keeping them relatively neutral??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.. started watching the 'Follow Me to Work Day' video again that Michelle Phan had posted (what can I say? I'm way too excited and can't wait for the December bag!)...
> 
> ...


 Hopefully we get that stila gloss! the color would be perfect for the holidays!!! and I have a feeling that we will probably get the UD sample next to the gloss . and the liners seem to come in different colors! hoping I get a brown!!! I also hope we get the rollerballs or lotions soon! they are amazing! love the blood orange An hopefully we get the nyx blushes too!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, this looks like some of the colors we can expect to see of the NYX Loose Pearl Eyeshadows that are being sent out...
> 
> ...


----------



## yoru (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, this looks like some of the colors we can expect to see of the NYX Loose Pearl Eyeshadows that are being sent out...


 I can never have too many neutral color eyeshadows


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 1, 2012)

I have Mink or Mocha already... Will have to double check.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 1, 2012)

I think I'm probably one of the few Ipsy subscribers who doesnt want an Urban Decay eye pencil or NYX shimmery shadow.  Bold, shimmery, glittery makeup just isnt me.  My neice is going to be thrilled to get them though, and I'm glad everyone else here is happy to get them. 

I'm not complaining.  For 10.00, Ipsy is a great deal.  I knew when I joined Ipsy that a there were going to be products that just aren't my style, but I still really enjoy getting the bag every month.  It's still worth it to me even if there are only 1 or 2 or 3 products in the bag that I use.  I have used and like every product in the November bag, but I gave away most everything in the October bag (I kept the Couture Color hair oil and the mascara). For 10.00, Ipsy is still a great bargain!  And, just because I dont think I will like the products now, I might be pleasantly surprised when I recieve them.  Some of my HG products are products I have recieved from Birchbox that I was certain I was going to have no interest in until I tried them.  I talk about Orofluido Elixer a lot here.  It's a product that I will never, ever want to be without and I was sure I was going to hate it before I tried it, so one never knows...   Jouer Lip Enhancer is another of my HG products.  I had never even heard of Orofluido or Jouer until Birchbox introduced me to them.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 1, 2012)

You girls should seriously all get detective jobs, lol


----------



## Shannon28 (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.. started watching the 'Follow Me to Work Day' video again that Michelle Phan had posted (what can I say? I'm way too excited and can't wait for the December bag!)...
> 
> ...


 I would love to get the Pacifica in the Guava scent. It smells just like walking through the farmer's market in Kona to me. It's actually on my "to buy" list, so I'll be crossing my fingers.


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 1, 2012)

Love how I was charged twice for this month. Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love how I was charged twice for this month. Didn't see that one coming.


 hope you were able to get a hold of someone if this was a mistake!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 1, 2012)

Was on YouTube and came across this parody on unboxing videos:


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was on YouTube and came across this parody on unboxing videos:


 Haha. Very cute. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 1, 2012)

lmao, that was fun...I'll be unboxing Portal 2...hell, I'll be unboxing a portal to hell


----------



## Nickster (Dec 1, 2012)

> Agreed. Having used both, I can vouch for the loose pearls being much more pigmented than the roll-ons, which in my opinion were pretty crappy. I've collected most if not all the loose pearls over time, and I also store them in the little jars that have been posted already (my photos below). The container that they come in weren't very practical, and there is a significant amount of product inside. Much more than the SALTY from a previous bag. I usually use them wet for more vibrancy. That said, I'm not all that excited about it since I'm pretty sure I already have the shade they're potentially sending, so mine will probably go up for trade.


 Where did you get your pot set


----------



## Jessica Beck (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, I am two for two on predictions! Guess all the products from the follow me to work video we actual products. Next three should be big sexy hair product, Pacifica body butter/perfume and Josie maran Argan oil if I remember correctly. We shall seeee!
> 
> But seriously, this is another duplicate product. So annoying, I got the black perversion liner in one bag, and I got a gold nix roll on shimmer in another bag. I am all for repeating brands, but the repeating products is a little annoying. (definitely no where near annoying enough to cancel, but if there is a pink lipgloss in this bag I will punch somebody.


 
i really hope there's argan oil in mine cause i tried a sample of it this summer and fell in love and ran out of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 2, 2012)

> I think I'm probably one of the few Ipsy subscribers who doesnt want an Urban Decay eye pencil or NYX shimmery shadow.Â  Bold, shimmery, glittery makeup just isnt me.Â  My neice is going to be thrilled to get them though, and I'm glad everyone else here is happy to get them.Â  I'm not complaining.Â  For 10.00, Ipsy is a great deal.Â  I knew when I joined Ipsy that a there were going to be products that just aren't my style, but I still really enjoy getting the bag every month.Â  It's still worth it to me even if there are only 1 or 2 or 3 products in the bag that I use.Â  I have used and like every product in the November bag, but I gave away most everythingÂ in the October bag (I kept the Couture Color hair oil and the mascara).Â ForÂ 10.00, IpsyÂ is still a great bargain!Â  And, just because I dont think I will like the products now, I might be pleasantly surprised when I recieve them.Â  Some of my HG products are products I have recieved from Birchbox that I was certain I was going to have no interest in until I tried them.Â  I talk about Orofluido Elixer a lot here.Â  It'sÂ a product that I will never, ever want to be withoutÂ and I was sure I was going to hate it before I tried it, so one never knows...Â Â  Jouer Lip Enhancer is another of my HG products.Â  I had never even heard of Orofluido or Jouer until Birchbox introduced me to them.Â


 I LOVE your attitude! Its an amazing deal in my opinion, its impossible to make everyone happy all the time, some months will be hit or miss but in the end its still a bargain. October was my favorite month so far (also my birthday month yay!). The only thing I ended up not liking were the colors of the coastal scents eyeshadows I received. I found my absolute all time favorite lip product that month... the lip bombs are AMAZING! I've snatched one up in a trade so far and love it so much I probably would pay the outrageous full price of that item. I also picked up another of the eyeliners in a trade from that month.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed. Having used both, I can vouch for the loose pearls being much more pigmented than the roll-ons, which in my opinion were pretty crappy. I've collected most if not all the loose pearls over time, and I also store them in the little jars that have been posted already (my photos below). The container that they come in weren't very practical, and there is a significant amount of product inside. Much more than the SALTY from a previous bag. I usually use them wet for more vibrancy. That said, I'm not all that excited about it since I'm pretty sure I already have the shade they're potentially sending, so mine will probably go up for trade.


 This flat plastic case is how I hold mine. I got mine with the little containers at Walmart in the craft section. That way you can see the top and the names on the bottom with just a flip.

I said I had a few. After checking my stash, I have 9. I currently own:

Penny Pearl, Baby Blue, Silver

Turquoise, Walnut Pearl, Oro

Fanta, Lilac, Purple Pearl





Sorry about the bad pic, I took it quickly on the phone.


----------



## bluelion (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nickster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you get your pot set


 The smaller one is meant for jewelry beads and comes in an aluminum box. I purchased both separately from Joann's.


----------



## Mystica (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was on YouTube and came across this parody on unboxing videos:


 This was really funny, I played it again for my hubby to watch, he was like "why would I care about an unboxing spoof video?"  I was like, "trust me, honey, you'll like it."  

He likes Greek mythology and whatnot, and I'm really into religion and culture...and makeup, lol, so this was definitely a fun watch for us.

edit:  don't know how to remove the video from my reply...sorry.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 2, 2012)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I LOVE your attitude! Its an amazing deal in my opinion, its impossible to make everyone happy all the time, some months will be hit or miss but in the end its still a bargain. October was my favorite month so far (also my birthday month yay!). The only thing I ended up not liking were the colors of the coastal scents eyeshadows I received. I found my absolute all time favorite lip product that month... the lip bombs are AMAZING! I've snatched one up in a trade so far and love it so much I probably would pay the outrageous full price of that item. I also picked up another of the eyeliners in a trade from that month.
It is an amazing deal!  I subscribe to a few of these sample services, and I love, love, love them, but I know not every product is going to be for me.  Some months are better than others for me, but I'm always happy to try new things.  I have freinds and family that are always happy to get what I wont use, so its a win anyway I look at it. 

This is my 3rd month with Ipsy, but I have been a Birchbox subscriber (X2!) for almost a year, and also get Sample Society, and this month I recieved a Glossybox.  I canceled my Glossybox sub after I recieved my box, as I just cant justify 21.00 a month on top of my other sample subscriptions on a regular basis, but its a good service and I'm enjoying my products.  I might sign up for another Glossybox or two in a couple of months.  I'm thinking of canceling Ipsy after this month too, but I do think its a fun subscription, and definatley a bargain at 10.00.  I will probably rejoin for a few months again at some point.  I love my Birchboxes and Sample Society and this month I'm also getting the QVC New Beauty Test Tube as there are several products in it that I want to try, a few full size items that look good to me, and no commitment.   I like that I can see what I'm getting before I order it.  Another thing I like about the sample services in general is that I can sign up for a few months, and then cancel when I tire of them or for whatever reason, and then rejoin for a few months at a later date.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm ready for sneak peek # 3 now!  Thats one thing about Ipsy - we dont have to wait to see what we'll be getting.  I like that Ipsy shows us the products that will be in the bags ahead of time.  It gets me excited to recieve them.  I love my beauty subscriptions, but I'm not one for surprises.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm ready for sneak peek # 3 now!  Thats one thing about Ipsy - we dont have to wait to see what we'll be getting.  I like that Ipsy shows us the products that will be in the bags ahead of time.  It gets me excited to recieve them.  I love my beauty subscriptions, but I'm not one for surprises.


 I keep hoping/waiting for when they'll finally send out an email to non-subscribers showing the contents of the bag, but i know they won't do that until after they show all the sneak peeks, if i remember correctly.


----------



## Glitz91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Another sneak peak!


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another sneak peak!
> 
> ...


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 3, 2012)

Its highlighter papier from Mai Couture. Here's the link: http://www.maicouture.com/highlighter-papier/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another sneak peak!
> 
> ...


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another sneak peak!
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its highlighter papier from Mai Couture. Here's the link: http://www.maicouture.com/highlighter-papier/


 Didn't Michelle use this during the "follow me to work" video?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2012)

It does seem like they're using  different products by the same brands featured in last December's bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So maybe there is still a Tarte product to come? I hope I hope I hope!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So maybe there is still a Tarte product to come? I hope I hope I hope!






yes!!!!


----------



## diana16 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hopefully everyone get the same one!

Last year it was between blush paper and oil control sheets, I ended up getting the oil ones and I would have rather had the blush paper.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 3, 2012)

> It does seem like they're using Â different products by the same brands featured in last December's bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So maybe there is still a Tarte product to come? I hope I hope I hope!


 I'd LOVE Tarte


----------



## morre22 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a serious love/hate relationship with this bag, I have signed up and cancelled about 4 times now.  This makes me want to sign up again :/
> 
> Also, are they trying to do a repeat of the December launch bag??


it really seems like it, pretty much everything is a copy of last December..


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 3, 2012)

Total throw back to their original bag!  So far, this is what I am most excited about (sneak peek #3).  I've been subscribed since January so I missed this product last December.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 3, 2012)

For everyone super excited about the latest item, are they better than using a regular highlighter like the Betty Lou-manizer? I feel like they'd be kind of sloppy.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2012)

I wonder if it's going to be a full size or just a sample... for those that have subscribed from the very beginning, did you receive the full size last Dec? And what kind of Tarte product did you get? I'm guessing it will be a lip item... seems that one is sent every month, and there hasn't been one in the sneak peeks yet.

So happy for the awesomeness of the bag this month!

Oh and in other news... Princess Katherine is pregnant!  The poor thing is in the hospital with morning sickness so bad she has to get "supplemental nutrition". Yikes! But yay for her and William! (Yeah, total angliophile... but they're a cute couple!)


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if it's going to be a full size or just a sample... for those that have subscribed from the very beginning, did you receive the full size last Dec? And what kind of Tarte product did you get? I'm guessing it will be a lip item... seems that one is sent every month, and there hasn't been one in the sneak peeks yet.
> 
> ...


Last time the papers were full size.

Tarte's item in Dec 2011 bag was the mascara as a deluxe sample.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm hoping for a Tarte product.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 3, 2012)

Not sure I will enjoy #3 but will make a great trade item. I'd love something from Tarte. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 3, 2012)

i vote for more tarte! I LOVE everything I've tried from them and would love more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 3, 2012)

If spoiler no. 3 really is full size that will be an AMAZING value!!!!  That would put the bag in the $40 range with just the three products so far!  Ahhhhhh so excited!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 3, 2012)

It would be great to get Tarte Amazonian clay lipstick. I swatched some in sephora yesterday and they looked nice on my hand. That would be a nice treat! Hopefully wearable colors though and not dark brown. :/


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 3, 2012)

I think any lip item would be up for trade from me. I'm just not a lipstick person. I like VERY sheer, balmy types (think Loreal Color Riche Balm)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It would be great to get Tarte Amazonian clay lipstick. I swatched some in sephora yesterday and they looked nice on my hand. That would be a nice treat! Hopefully wearable colors though and not dark brown. :/


  I would love another lipsurgence:!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 3, 2012)

One of these days I won't peek. Today just isn't that day. LOL


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not sure I will enjoy #3 but will make a great trade item. I'd love something from Tarte. Fingers crossed!


 Same. I want a blush man! I know Tarte makes amazing ones. Uggg.


----------



## SandyNoemy (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm really excited abut this bag, I love how they are showcasing the brands that were there from the start.  I wish that BB would have done a "best of" box for their 2 year anniversary and showcase some of the best/favorite brands from the past 2 years.


----------



## SandyNoemy (Dec 3, 2012)

December 2011 bag.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2012)

Regarding the Sneak Peek 3, I'll put my comments in a spoiler tag.

The Mai Couture product last year actually was two products. The *2011* December bag contents:


Salicylic Acid Blemish Control Blotting Paper by Mai Couture ($20)
*OR* Blush Paipers by Mai Couture ($17.50)
Soft Matte Lip Cream by NYX ($6.50)
Eyeshadow Primer Potion by Urban Decay ($9)
Sin Eyeshadow by Urban Decay ($17)
Lights, Camera, Lashes by Tarte (deluxe size)

In my bag I got the blemish control paper but did get the blush paipers from Ipsy when I visited them. And yes, both were full size. I've used papers from each only a couple of times on my travels and it's fine but honestly I wouldn't pay that much for blemish control OR blush papers. The only good thing was I can take these on travel without problems.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> December 2011 bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 3, 2012)

I definitely did not get a full size pack of blush papers. I got two of them in a little plastic baggy. Not sure if they just ran out of the full size ones because they didn't properly estimate demand, but mine was in no way full size. Just FYI for people who didn't get the first bag. Hopefully they won't pull that same trick this year.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I definitely did not get a full size pack of blush papers. I got two of them in a little plastic baggy. Not sure if they just ran out of the full size ones because they didn't properly estimate demand, but mine was in no way full size. Just FYI for people who didn't get the first bag. Hopefully they won't pull that same trick this year.


 Out of curiosity - was it like a sealed up baggy or like a ziploc.  I feel weird about unknown hands touching something that is going on my face.

Did any of you other ladies just get a baggy?


----------



## smileyone (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I definitely did not get a full size pack of blush papers. I got two of them in a little plastic baggy. Not sure if they just ran out of the full size ones because they didn't properly estimate demand, but mine was in no way full size. Just FYI for people who didn't get the first bag. Hopefully they won't pull that same trick this year.


 I recieved Mai Couture papers in my Glymm Box (Canada) this spring and we also got two sheets in a plastic baggie.  Very disappointing sample size.  I don't expect a full size product but 5-10 sheets is a more appropriate sample size.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm excited about this bag - it seems great (and it certainly is looking better then BB this month [again])


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity - was it like a sealed up baggy or like a ziploc.  I feel weird about unknown hands touching something that is going on my face.
> 
> Did any of you other ladies just get a baggy?


 Last year, I received the full size oil-blotting papers and they came perfectly sealed. As far as the sample size of the blush papers, they came in a little baggie but it wasn't like a ziploc. It was like a perfectly fitted bag - so I don't think anyone 'handled' it.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2012)

When I got the blemish control sheets - full size - I also got two blushes in a plastic bag but I know this is done by Mai Couture because I had received a sample from them before in the same plastic bag. It's a manufacturing thing by MC not by Ipsy.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I got the blemish control sheets - full size - I also got two blushes in a plastic bag but I know this is done by Mai Couture because I had received a sample from them before in the same plastic bag. It's a manufacturing thing by MC not by Ipsy.


 


> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Last year, I received the full size oil-blotting papers and they came perfectly sealed. As far as the sample size of the blush papers, they came in a little baggie but it wasn't like a ziploc. It was like a perfectly fitted bag - so I don't think anyone 'handled' it.


 
Thanks Ladies - that makes me feel better (weird, I know).  

Did the blush work well? I can just imagine myself looking like a clown.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the blush work well? I can just imagine myself looking like a clown.


 I'm going to be honest and say I found it to be awkward. I'm use to applying my blush with a brush and with the papers it takes... more work to apply perfectly. I guess this is why I have practically a brand new package in box some where.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 3, 2012)

It



> Out of curiosity - was it like a sealed up baggy or like a ziploc. Â I feel weird about unknown hands touching something that is going on my face. Did any of you other ladies just get a baggy?


 It wasn't an actual ziploc baggy. Just a small square plastic bag with a fold over sticky top. Not sure the name. It looked like a machine did it though.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 3, 2012)

> I'm going to be honest and say I found it to be awkward. I'm use to applying my blush with a brush and with the papers it takes... more work to apply perfectly. I guess this is why I have practically a brand new package in box some where.


 I definitely agree that it was awkward to apply. The color was a pretty coral, but I much prefer using a brush. The paper just seemed like a hassle. Maybe good for traveling, but not for everyday use.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 3, 2012)

It seems like a highlighter would be much easier to apply. There would be more room for error.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I kept putting off using it until I finally lost it but I can imagine it would be pretty awkward. I just know I'd make myself look clown-like, too, lol. I didn't like the blotting papers, either. They didn't do much for me at all. I'm not sure how I feel about high-lighting _papers_..... I feel like it's definitely something I'll just have to try.


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 3, 2012)

So the sneak peeks are:

Urban Decay pencil liner and IPSY bag? I like how roomy this bag is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




NYX Ultra Pearl Mania Loose Pearl Eyeshadow?





^ I wonder if you could use this as a highlighter, or a general body glitter--a bottle with a small neck seems like a strange way to store loose eyeshadow.
Mai Couture Highlighter Paper? 




Looks pretty good so far, I'm definitely interested in trying #3! I wonder if #2 is anything like that NYX roll-on glitter eyeshadow from earlier this year. Do you think there'll be any other major products in this bag, or will those 3 be the highlights of the bag?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 3, 2012)

From what the other ladies were saying - there was also a tarte product in last years bag - so perhaps they are going to use the same companies before but different products this time.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This flat plastic case is how I hold mine. I got mine with the little containers at Walmart in the craft section. That way you can see the top and the names on the bottom with just a flip.
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *Nickster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you get your pot set


 Wow!  Your collection of NYX looks awesome.  Your so organized!   My entire makeup collection is just thrown into a basket.  Believe it or not it does work for me that way though.  Everything in one place, and I just paw through my basket until I find what I want.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 3, 2012)

There are going to be a lot of happy Ipsy subscribers this month! 

All these products look fantastic, but I just know if any of them that we've seen so far are for me.  I'm keeping an open mind though.  And if not, then my niece is going to be delighted!

I think its pretty clever of Ipsy to repeat brands/products from thier 1st month last December.  They really have long a way in the past year!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are going to be a lot of happy Ipsy subscribers this month!
> 
> ...


 Agreed.  They came a long way from that disaster bag from February.  i was reading the myglam complaints thread the other day for old times sake, lol


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 3, 2012)

Man that would be amazing if we got another ud item and a tarte product! Fingers crossed!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep...I cancelled after February! lol


 Me too. I rejoined in April, cancelled again, and then re-joined in time for October.  I think ipsy is a keeper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not too sure how I feel about the highlighter papers (??). But I love Nyx so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm excited about the highlighting papers! I've actually been looking into a good highlighter to buy since I don't own any yet! (Any suggestions?! I've been thinking about the ones from YSL, Benefit, and theBalm!)


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 3, 2012)

I can't say I'm excited about the papers too much.  I love my Mary Lou Manizer too much.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I would love, love, love to see a Stila lip in this bag.  *crosses fingers and toes*  hehe


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am so EXCITED...I wasn't able to get a December bag last year and now I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Super happy and can't wait this bag is going to be amazing!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Im thinking the 4th item would be

 the urban decay naked skin bb cream sample that was in michelle's video. which would complete 2 urban decay items. and the mai couture is behind it


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 3, 2012)

Ooo I would love that (if it was in my shade!)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im thinking the 4th item would be
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 3, 2012)

I got it today, and I think there's like only one shade, cuz it doesn't specify anything


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 3, 2012)

Omg i would freaking LOVE that too! This bag is making me happy that I signed up for a second sub last month! Between all my subs I rarely need to purchase makeup or skin care anymore, doesn't mean I don't but I rarely NEED too lol. I wish that I had signed up for a second sub in time to get the October bag though. The lip bombs have become my HG lip item. I love love love them! I received the red in my bag and then in a trade got a pretty pink color. If anyone doesn't want theirs I would be willing to do a generous trade : ). I still have 2 Benefit They're Real mascaras from last months bag!


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 3, 2012)

I think they really started to pick things up with their July bag. My favorite bag is a tossup between October or November--both were great, but I hope they didn't set expectations too high for the coming months lol



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed.  They came a long way from that disaster bag from February.  i was reading the myglam complaints thread the other day for old times sake, lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm not really looking forward to getting UD's BB cream...I'm wearing it today and I don't like it D:


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 4, 2012)

Im excited to wake up to another sneak peek! Haha my husband teases me because he just doesn't understand my obsession with my subs! I agree that the past few months have been so amazing how can they possibly keep this up? Or if they can keep it up can they keep the cost still at 10 bucks?


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the sneak peeks are:
> 
> ...


 



this is how i have my loose eyeshadows stored i got these containers at hobby lobby i love that they are stackable so i dont loose one!!!

i have nyx loose eyeshadows, payless's brand brash roll on shimmer eyeshadow (now unfortunately discontinued.... they were amazing!!) and hot topics roll on shimmer eyeshadow (cant remember the brand now also discontinued and im 99% sure the same company made the payless and hot topic ones)


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 4, 2012)

oh the containers normally have 6 jars one lid in one stack and they are $2.99 each

but last time i got a set that had 2 small sets of 6 (items pictured) and 1 medium set and 1 large and 1 extra large set for $6.99


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im thinking the 4th item would be
> 
> ...


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They can just go ahead and toss all of this in my box please lol


 
LOL, riiiiiiight?!


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 4, 2012)

The Naked skin samples they gave out last IMATS LA 2012 were of two week samples like this:






If it happens that they will be sampling this, Im hoping they would be able to match the shades accdg to skin color as Naked Skin has 18 shades.

I already own one and I love it!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 4, 2012)

> Omg i would freaking LOVE that too! This bag is making me happy that I signed up for a second sub last month! Between all my subs I rarely need to purchase makeup or skin care anymore, doesn't mean I don't but I rarely NEED too lol. I wish that I had signed up for a second sub in time to get the October bag though. The lip bombs have become my HG lip item. I love love love them! I received the red in my bag and then in a trade got a pretty pink color. If anyone doesn't want theirs I would be willing to do a generous trade : ). I still have 2 Benefit They're Real mascaras from last months bag!


 I don't wear lipsticks or gloss, and I am very picky about natural/nude when I do so I will trade for sure! Actually I'm told birchbox may be sending model Co gloss again this month as well.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 4, 2012)

> I don't wear lipsticks or gloss, and I am very picky about natural/nude when I do so I will trade for sure! Actually I'm told birchbox may be sending model Co gloss again this month as well.


Lol meaning if I get the one you love hahaha


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 4, 2012)

> Lol meaning if I get the one you love hahaha


 That sounds fantastic : )


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ohhh. Good eyes! I spy a UD Primer (travel size) so it's possible we may see a return of that.


 Ooo I'd prefer the primer over the BB Cream because I'm almost out of my UD primer.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 4, 2012)

Primer? Maybe? lol
Just posted from their site!


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 4, 2012)

http://www.mirabellabeauty.com/face/prime.html

I wonder if it's full-sized?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 4, 2012)

what a bummer. Guess it's not going to be an exact repeat of the brands featured in their first bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't get me wrong- I'm still excited and think it's going to be a great bag!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 4, 2012)

Hahahaha!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 4, 2012)

Not sure how excited I am for this last spoiler. But great item for trade!


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 4, 2012)

Oooh, exciting! I think this bag and I are going to be the best of friends.


----------



## cmello (Dec 4, 2012)

this bag looks great.. worth way more than $10. Excited about my 2nd ipsy bag. There should be a 5th item correct? the either or item do they spoil those too??


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not sure how excited I am for this last spoiler. But great item for trade!


 No  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just got the sephora primer two days ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nightgem (Dec 4, 2012)

Very excited for this bag....best sub I have and signed up for another one to share with my friend. Got the step-daughter her sub for a year for Christmas and she is so excited. I gave her  the past three month sub and she loved it all. I have to say, you all are enablers but I love it.  Can not wait to get this one




I dropped BB because I just wasn't getting good boxes. I have a specific face care I use so pretty much all that stuff is sitting in a box unused.


----------



## yoru (Dec 4, 2012)

Great, I just lost my favorite primer but now I get to try new stuff


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2012)

Im still waiting on my November bag



  I hope my December bag comes on time, im excited to try all the products.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 4, 2012)

This is my first bag, remind me when do they typically ship?


----------



## yoru (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im still waiting on my November bag
> 
> ...


Do you have the tracking number? You may want to contact your local post office, or let ipsy send you a replacement.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 4, 2012)

They ship around the 10th of the month from their packing center in North Carolina.


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my first bag, remind me when do they typically ship?


 9th-15th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks! This is my first month with ipsy, but also will be my first month with all my subs combined. So I will have Ipsy, Birchbox, and then Glossybox. Won't get Test Tube till Jan-Feb. Addicted hahaha


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm really loving how Ipsy always manages to get me excited for EVERY product in my box every month even if it's not something I'd normally use. I feel like with my birchbox, on the other hand, there's usually one product I'm excited about, two I have no feelings about, and two I don't care about at all.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.mirabellabeauty.com/face/prime.html
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anyone used this primer before?  If so - how was it?

Is there one more product left or is this it?  Either way - I can't wait for my bag!


----------



## diana16 (Dec 4, 2012)

does anyone know if we are getting 5 things or 6?


----------



## l0ser_dust (Dec 4, 2012)

Excited for everything except spoiler #4... Not really a fan of the brand 



Everything else looks great though!


----------



## lasita (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't wait for this bag! I can't wait to try mirabella primer! I loved the liner!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 4, 2012)

I really liked the brands liner as well. I still use it. It has SERIOUS staying power!


----------



## bnc90 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey girls! I might be wrong, but it seems like we might be getting the remaining items from this pic, it seems like they put on a lot of things we already received, so maybe the ones we didn't are gonna be in December's bag?


----------



## missyjluver (Dec 4, 2012)

So we're having 4 items this month?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure we're getting 5 + the bag as usual... haven't seen anything on the Ipsy website or FB page indicating otherwise.  Where did you see that we're only getting 4 items?


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 4, 2012)

Very doubtful there are only 4 items. I only remember 1 month way earlier in the year we got 4 items.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ipsy FB page says Sneak Peek 5 is coming tomorrow!!!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy FB page says Sneak Peek 5 is coming tomorrow!!!


 I'm hoping for a red/wine/oxblood lip color!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2012)

If you haven't logged into your Ipsy account you should. The entire contents of the December 2012 bag is there. Warning I AM posting what the next spoiler that Ipsy will post tomorrow






Mirabella Prime 
NYX Cosmetics Loose Pearl Shadow

Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil

Mai Couture Highlighter Papier

be a bombshell Kiss Off lip gloss*

My bad. Kiss Off is the name of one of the shades. The Be A Bombshell lip gloss doesn't appear to have a name other than "Be A Bombshell lip gloss".

 ​ 
As others have noticed, Ipsy posted the image of the December bag and items on their website in the Subscriptions page. If you zoom in you'll see past items and items in the December bag which is listed above.



​


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you haven't logged into your Ipsy account you should. The entire contents of the December 2012 bag is there. Warning I AM posting what the next spoiler that Ipsy will post tomorrow
> 
> ...


 Yay, Zadi!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you haven't logged into your Ipsy account you should. The entire contents of the December 2012 bag is there. Warning I AM posting what the next spoiler that Ipsy will post tomorrow
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you haven't logged into your Ipsy account you should. The entire contents of the December 2012 bag is there. Warning I AM posting what the next spoiler that Ipsy will post tomorrow
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you haven't logged into your Ipsy account you should. The entire contents of the December 2012 bag is there. Warning I AM posting what the next spoiler that Ipsy will post tomorrow
> 
> ...


 I am VERY happy with that bag!!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Zadi!

I'm super excited about getting another Be a Bombshell product -- not 'cause I know i'll like it, but it'll be a chance for me to grab that eyeliner they sent in a past bag in different colours/stock up. XD;

I wonder what the fullsize items are supposed to be. I'm guessing the NYX item is supposedly full size, but they're not all that expensive to begin with... The UD one definitely isn't (it's travel-sized from the preview) but now I'm wondering about the other three...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Zadi!
> 
> ...


 My guess is the lip gloss maybe full size and the highlighter paper is full size..


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 4, 2012)

This is my favorite bag yet! I really hope I get the red lip stuff. Yay!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My guess is the lip gloss maybe full size and the highlighter paper is full size..


 Makes sense. They may still count the NYX item as a sample size because it's just so small. I know for the Color Couture hair oil they gave us in October it was selling independently for $12 on the site, and they still counted it as a sample size...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 4, 2012)

YAAAY I can't wait for my bag!!!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 4, 2012)

> If you haven't logged into your Ipsy account you should. The entire contents of the December 2012 bag is there. Warning I AM posting what the next spoiler that Ipsy will post tomorrow
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Is that a Josie Maran lip stain?? Perhaps for January?? I'd be soooo over the moon.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 4, 2012)

It seems like we just got November bags!  I am excited for this bag as I missed last December and January.


----------



## missyjluver (Dec 4, 2012)

I wonder if they'll send everyone different colors of the lip gloss???


----------



## birdie1993 (Dec 4, 2012)

super excited to get my bag it looks like most of the products

are going to be full size


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 4, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT ALL! OMGAHHHHD

HURRY UP AND SEND ME MY BAG!


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missyjluver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if they'll send everyone different colors of the lip gloss???


 I really hope I get the red they showing. I can never have enough red lip product.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2012)

I passed the message onto Ipsy how members here were asking for red lipstick/gloss and while this month's bag was finalized this month just MAY contain a red via Be A Bombshell.

The colors of Be A Bombshell Kiss Off lip gloss:





Nude Beach





Kiss Off



 
Sugar Lips 

 
Caliente 

 
Last Call Girl 

 
Summer Lovin' 

 
Hot Mess


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I passed the message onto Ipsy how members here were asking for red lipstick/gloss and while this month's bag was finalized this month just MAY contain a red via Be A Bombshell.
> 
> ...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 4, 2012)

> Is that a Josie Maran lip stain?? Perhaps for January?? I'd be soooo over the moon.


 Those are past items from the past year. The Josie Maran lip stain was either June or July I can't remember, but it was an awesome product.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 4, 2012)

I love all the colors of the last item! I am really glad that I have 2 bags coming : ). The only thing I probably wont use because I am drowning in them is the sneak peek #4, but both of those will go up for trade and there are still 4 out of 5 items I will use.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 4, 2012)

Well mine will be up for grabs regardless of the color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bnc90 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And yay bnc90! Her posts were flagged by Defensio so I read it when I went to undelete it and realized she's right. The Give a Gift page (if not logged in) DOES show the items in the December bag plus past items.


 Thanks girly! I wasn't sure if I could put the pic or not since it was my first post lol.. does anyone know if the eye liners are going to be different colors?


----------



## diana16 (Dec 4, 2012)

Love the bag already! So excited for everything this month


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm so over lip glosses, and I'm sure people who've been subbed longer even more so. &gt;: 

Though I hope we get the red one because CAN WE TALK ABOUT HOW HILARIOUS THE NAME IS LOL


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so over lip glosses, and I'm sure people who've been subbed longer even more so. &gt;:
> 
> Though I hope we get the red one because CAN WE TALK ABOUT HOW HILARIOUS THE NAME IS LOL


I will never, ever be over lip glosses! I've been subbed since January. I'm a hoarder of glosses!


----------



## diana16 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so over lip glosses, and I'm sure people who've been subbed longer even more so. &gt;:
> 
> Though I hope we get the red one because CAN WE TALK ABOUT HOW HILARIOUS THE NAME IS LOL


haha just went back to look at the name! but yes I am over the whole gloss thing, but it will make a great gift


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2012)

BTW - I posted this on their wall last week so it looks like we're indeed going to get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I will never, ever be over lip glosses! I've been subbed since January. I'm a hoarder of glosses!


 ahahah have you had a chance to see this yet? 


Christ, I didn't realise how bad hoarding habits we had until I saw this... XD


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anyone figured at the cost of this bag would be if we were paying full price?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW - I posted this on their wall last week so it looks like we're indeed going to get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Yay! Thank you! I love red lips!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahahah have you had a chance to see this yet?
> 
> ...


OMG I have never laughed so hard!!!!!!!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahahah have you had a chance to see this yet?
> 
> ...


 haha, so true!


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahahah have you had a chance to see this yet?
> 
> ...


 Im a GOO Hoarder...lol This was hilarious


----------



## mellee (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahahah have you had a chance to see this yet?
> 
> Christ, I didn't realise how bad hoarding habits we had until I saw this... XD


 Heehheheheheehe!  Jenna is _so_ the best!

G'bye Spiderman!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 4, 2012)

I want now. I have Popsugar, Sample Society &amp; Ipsy all coming in the next week or so (along with my new $400 Coach bag I got at an outlet flash sale). I better be intercepting all the mail in December!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 4, 2012)

I want the red one! The name is hilarious and I've been wanting something nice and bright for the holidays. Thanks to Zadidoll for always having the inside scoop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So we know of 2, possibly 3 items that will have different color options... Does anyone know if the UD will come in different colors or just Zero?


----------



## nkjm (Dec 4, 2012)

When did they send a theBalm eyeshadow? Shady Lady???? Why do I not remember this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm less excited for this month's bag since I already have two of the items (which I love so I guess I can't complain). I still think the value of this bag is amazing though, and I'm still anxiously waiting for my bag to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When did they send a theBalm eyeshadow? Shady Lady???? Why do I not remember this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It was in the Janaury 2012 bag and was an "OR" item. Subscribers either got Shady Lady OR Hot Ticket (nail polish).


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahahah have you had a chance to see this yet?
> 
> ...


 
That is the most amazing thing I've ever seen. Goo-hoarding!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm excited for a primer. I still to this date have not ever bought a primer. I always receive samples or trade for deluxe sample size or get it in sub boxed and with primers a little goes a long way, usually!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was in the Janaury 2012 bag and was an "OR" item. Subscribers either got Shady Lady OR Hot Ticket (nail polish).


 
I got the polish in that bag. It was like a hot magenta. I used for an awesome summer mani. 









first pic was the filtered version that I posted on instagram &amp; the second pic is the original. The polish from thebalm is the darker color on my nail tips.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 5, 2012)

Do they do "OR items" with every bag?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they do "OR items" with every bag?


 Nope.


----------



## Nichole Dillon (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW - I posted this on their wall last week so it looks like we're indeed going to get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm really hoping that I don't get a red lip gloss. Red doesn't look good on me at all. I guess if I do, I can add it to my sister's Christmas present.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really hoping that I don't get a red lip gloss. Red doesn't look good on me at all. I guess if I do, I can add it to my sister's Christmas present.


 Or you can swap it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would loooove to get that red!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or you can swap it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would loooove to get that red!


 Agreed!  For anyone turned off by the red, I'm sure there are many ladies that will happily trade you for a lighter gloss from another sub or something similar!  Lots of us can't handle any more pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nichole Dillon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do we get more than 5 items this month?


 It's possible they may send something not listed but most months the bags contain four to five items.

December 2011 - 5

January 2012 - 4

February 2012 - 5 + chocolate not listed

March 2012 - 6

April 2012 - 4

May 2012 - 4

June 2012 - 4

July 2012 - 5

August 2012 - 5

September 2012 - 5

October 2012 - 5

November 2012 - 5

December 2012 - 5


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'm so over lip glosses*, and I'm sure people who've been subbed longer even more so. &gt;:


 Me tooooooo.


----------



## Glitz91 (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Glitz91 (Dec 5, 2012)

Tried to post a spoiler, but it's being held with the mods.  Wonder if this will go through...  If it does, they uploaded a new one on facebook! 

EDIT:  It just posted above!  I really like it!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's the actual image and it confirms what I posted last night. So good eye bnc90 for having spotted that the Give a Gift page had the December bag and some of the items from the December bag. After I looked at it I came to the realization she was right and the final item is in the pic posted on their site.


----------



## yoru (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's possible they may send something not listed but most months the bags contain four to five items.
> ...


Ironic that the March bag had the most items but also the worst (and the smelliest). The chocolate in February bag made it up so it is not the worst though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In fact besides the mask which I hesitated to use I used up everything. And I only used the moisturizer and lippe from the March bag, I didn't like everything else from that bag.

Ipsy is doing a brilliant job ever since the June bag imho. Every bag I have at least 2 items that I like and I use.


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahahah have you had a chance to see this yet?
> 
> ...


seriously hilarious, I love this girl! I don't know how I didn't know about her til now... thanks for sharing kyuu!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Dec 5, 2012)

Is anyone having trouble with the gift subscriptions? I bought one for my friend and she told me that she couldn't open the page she was supposed to go to because Adobe and Ipads aren't compatible. Then she was able to open the page but it wouldn't recognize the claim code after trying 5 times. I got an email from Ipsy this morning about using another computer or browser and just sent them one about the claim code not being recognized. I had to wait two days for the first reply and they don't seem to have a phone number. Does anyone know a workaround? Can I claim it from my computer using her email?



tia


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 5, 2012)

I really hope they do a lip stain next month. I hate lip gloss! This will be my second Ipsy bag, so two lip glosses, AND I got the full size lip gloss from Birchbox last month. NO MORE!


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope they do a lip stain next month. I hate lip gloss! This will be my second Ipsy bag, so two lip glosses, AND I got the full size lip gloss from Birchbox last month. NO MORE!


agreed! I always pass along my lip glosses to my mom.  I hate how my hair gets stuck on my lips when I have lip gloss on.


----------



## randerso (Dec 5, 2012)

I opted out of getting a bag this month, just because I am so inundated with samples and would rather spend my cosmetics budget on eye shadow palettes this month. But wow, you girls are going to get a great bag! Glad ipsy is maintaining the quality. But it's kinda weird that they are sending a 24/7 liner when they have already sent one in a previous bag, no?


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you have the tracking number? You may want to contact your local post office, or let ipsy send you a replacement.


 I already did, my orginal tracking said the post office received it on November 15th. Hopefully the replacement will get to me on time, still waiting on tracking for the replacement bag.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> agreed! I always pass along my lip glosses to my mom.  I hate how my hair gets stuck on my lips when I have lip gloss on.


THIS!


----------



## MissTK (Dec 5, 2012)

Just received this email! Less than 24 hours to receive this month's bag.

all the products, i believe?


----------



## MissTK (Dec 5, 2012)

Just received this email! Less than 24 hours to order December's bag... and a spoiler for all the products!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But it's kinda weird that they are sending a 24/7 liner when they have already sent one in a previous bag, no?


 Kind of. The previous 24/7 liner came from a specific collection that Urban Decay had clearanced out the Electric set back in April. At this time we don't know if it's simply Zero that's being sent out or multiple colors but there is no indication on the UD site of any current liners up for clearance. *IF* different colors other than Zero are being sent out it's possible the travel liners are from the Smoked set. The liners in the Smoked set are:


Smog (copper)
Mainline (dark green/blue matte)
Uzi (gunmetal taupe w/silver micro-glitter)
Empire (dark eggplant satin)
*Zero (zealous black)* 
Demolition (deep brown matte).

Each liner is 0.8g e 0.03 US oz and the set is currently being sold for $38 which put a value of each liner from the set at about $6.33.

The colors that were sent in the April bag, which as I mentioned came from the Electric set, were Perversion, Ransom, Woodstock, Radium and Junkie. So while it's the same type of liners the color(s) being sent out are not the same.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 5, 2012)

Here is a another look at all the products and what shades of the pigment they are sending.


----------



## cmello (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a another look at all the products and what shades of the pigment they are sending.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2012)

So it looks like ONLY Zero will be sent out while the 10 shades from NYX are the 10 I named before (or at least most of the 10 I named). Overall my impression of the bag this month is that this is going to be FANTASTIC. I know some people are griping on their wall about the color or the fact it's "another lip gloss" but the fact is that these are all good products to TRY. If someone doesn't like one item from the bag then that's one item but if they hate everything in the bag then Ipsy just isn't for them or they're expecting things to be hand picked for them as if Ipsy was a personal shopper which they're not.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 5, 2012)

> Here is a another look at all the products and what shades of the pigment they are sending.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm very excited for this bag! Looks like a shimmery nude eye and a bold lip look, perfect look for a holiday party or whatever.. can't wait til it's in my hands!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2012)

do we know which products are going to be full and which ones aren't?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 5, 2012)

Does this mean that only the Hot Mess Be A Bombshell Lipgloss will be sent?  I'm totally ok with that.  To me, it looks like Zero (UD Liner) and Hot Mess are the guaranteed colors, and NYX pigment is the only thing that has different shades.

Am I right? Am I crazy? Both?


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 5, 2012)

I Love this month's bag!

I am almost out of my UD eyeliner I got from them in my first bag! So funny to be getting a new one. (Universe power) lol

I love the brand and color gloss...but really another gloss...I am def glossed out. here here...lol


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 5, 2012)

This isnt specific to just Ipsy but I am curious as to if the different subscription boxes will be shipping a little earlier this month due to the busy postal season? I sure would love to receive all my subs before Christmas.


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 5, 2012)

Ooooh, I'm so excited for this bag! I want to try absolutely everything in it. I hope I get it around the same time I got it last month so I can try everything out and maybe wear some of it to a company party!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This isnt specific to just Ipsy but I am curious as to if the different subscription boxes will be shipping a little earlier this month due to the busy postal season? I sure would love to receive all my subs before Christmas.


 Possibly.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 5, 2012)

I wish the eyeshadows weren't neutrals.  I already have all the neutrals I need, and I ended up being pleasantly surprised by the bold red and magenta I got in my CS quad.  XD  Here's hoping that the lipgloss I get is that stellar red.  Otherwise, I'm not suped about this bag.  I already have a full size UD 24/7 Glide On Pencil Eyeliner in Perversion I don't like (Got it with a palette), and I didn't care for the last deluxe sized one they gave out (it was chalky and uneven).  As said I already have plenty of neutral shadows (except for a good pure gold color, so fingers crossed!) and I don't wear highlighter (on the rare occasions I do, I already own one I am satisfied with).  I feel like a highlighter isn't the kind of thing I would touch up with throughout the day, quite the opposite, I use blotting papers or matte powders since I have oily skin.  The primer will be nice, since I like to hoard primer samples.  Stuff is expensive!

Still a great bag, just not my bag.  &gt;.&gt;;


----------



## diana16 (Dec 5, 2012)

love the eyeshadows, all of them look great. Now i am anxiously waiting for my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A+++ for Ipsy this month!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 5, 2012)

When I saw all the neutral colors I personally was super excited! I have tons but can't have too many in my opinion because I am definitely a neutral shadow girl and LOVE bright lips! It looks like all the glosses will be the same color... lets hope!


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 5, 2012)

i have almost all the nyx colors shown heres hoping i get one of the 2 i dont have LOL

this is my first ipsy bag i am THRILLED!!!


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am so happy that Ipsy is sending neutral shimmers since they are workable for a big mass of people. I love the red lipgloss (tired of so many lipglosses) but happy it is a red for the holidays. If you think about it you don't want everything to be bold...bold bright eyeshadow and bright lipgloss. I love this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wish I had two bags coming lol


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it looks like ONLY Zero will be sent out while the 10 shades from NYX are the 10 I named before (or at least most of the 10 I named). Overall my impression of the bag this month is that this is going to be FANTASTIC. I know some people are griping on their wall about the color or the fact it's "another lip gloss" but the fact is that these are all good products to TRY. If someone doesn't like one item from the bag then that's one item but if they hate everything in the bag then Ipsy just isn't for them or they're expecting things to be hand picked for them as if Ipsy was a personal shopper which they're not.


 This months bag IS fantastic!  I honestly don't see how anyone could complain about this bag.  That being said, I think your right about if someone doesnt like this bag, then maybe just isnt for them.  I think I might be one of those people, although I'm going to keep an open mind and give the products a try. 

Black eyeliner just isnt my thing, and I dont use highligher or shimmery eye shadow.  I saw that this shadow has a pearl finish though, so maybe its not as glittery and shimmery as I'm thinking it will be.  I'm going to give it a try and maybe I will end up really liking it.  I have a thousand lip glosses, but I dont have a red one, so I am happy about that.  I'm also excited to try the primer, as I have never used one.  I'm not too hopeful for the highlighter.   I really like the bag itself this month. 

I adore Birchbox (I have 2 subs) and Sample Society, but I get a lot of skin care and other non-makeup products with those subs.  Ipsy really is fun, and for just 10.00 it really is an incredible bargain.  It's a great, fun bag every month, but probably just not for me.  I'm probably going to cancel after this month, but I might rejoin for another couple of bags in a few months.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 5, 2012)

This is completely off topic, but I just want to share in case anyone might be interested:

I normally use more high-end brands of products, but last month I purchased C. Booth's Original Bath and Body oil because I needed to spend another 5.00 in order to get free shipping, and can always use a body oil during the winter months. I was so impressed with the oil that I decided to try another C. Booth product.  I purchased C. Booth's Egyption Argan Oil Body Butter today, and just used it.  Holy Moley!  This stuff is fantastic!  I can't believe how soft, smooth and moisturised my skin is!  This body butter is exceptionally thick, and the faint scent reminds me of baby powder, and is hardly noticable a few minutes after applying it.  This was also around 5.00. 

I just wanted to share my new "find" with all you Makeup Talk ladies.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 5, 2012)

Kudos to IPSY!!! This looks like an awesomeeee bag. I haven't use the entire liner from the first time they sent it out, but UD is a great brand for trading &amp; more people wear black eyeliner than any other color. I'm also thrilled that the eyeshadows are all neutral - it makes it very easy for everyone to pull them off. I cannot say the same about blue or purple. I also am so excited to try the primer - I am in need of one, anyways! My little samples are all out! I'll admit to not being too thrilled about *another* gloss HOWEVER last month's was a nice dark purple-y and this month's is red - two colors I would've never bought on my own. So now I have them. Yay!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is completely off topic, but I just want to share in case anyone might be interested:
> 
> ...


 I was sent one of their products a month or two ago and LOVE it. I use their bath and body oil right after a shower like I use to apply baby oil to my kiddos when they were babies. OMG I'm in LOVE with that oil and I WOULD (and will) buy it again.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 5, 2012)

C. Booth, I think you can find it in drugstores, right? I thought I spotted that brand at Rite Aid last time I popped in. Definitely going to pick some up and try, if that's the case. Moisturizing body butters and super affordable?! This girl can't resist bargain beauty finds that perform lol. Thanks for the referral ladies!


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was sent one of their products a month or two ago and LOVE it. I use their bath and body oil right after a shower like I use to apply baby oil to my kiddos when they were babies. OMG I'm in LOVE with that oil and I WOULD (and will) buy it again.


 That's great that you were sent one of their products.  Did you do a review?  I'm really impressed with the C. Booth products I have tried so far, and I'll purchase them again too.  I think I want to try one of thier body scrubs next.  I'm always so happy when I find a product that is amazing at an amazing price!


----------



## mellee (Dec 5, 2012)

They have the line at Drugstore.com, which has 12% off at Ebates right now.  Free shipping over $25.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> C. Booth, I think you can find it in drugstores, right? I thought I spotted that brand at Rite Aid last time I popped in. Definitely going to pick some up and try, if that's the case. Moisturizing body butters and super affordable?! This girl can't resist bargain beauty finds that perform lol. Thanks for the referral ladies!


 I purchased my body at my local Rite Aid.  They had a pretty large selection of C. Booth products.  It is really a great product!


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I purchased my body at my local Rite Aid.  They had a pretty large selection of C. Booth products.  It is really a great product!


 Ooops!  No I didnt purchase my body at Rite Aid.  I purchased my body BUTTER at Rite Aid. 

I think of what I want to say a lot faster than I type it, so sometimes...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> C. Booth, I think you can find it in drugstores, right? I thought I spotted that brand at Rite Aid last time I popped in. Definitely going to pick some up and try, if that's the case. Moisturizing body butters and super affordable?! This girl can't resist bargain beauty finds that perform lol. Thanks for the referral ladies!


 Yes. It's by Freeman Beauty so it should be available at Walmart, CVS, RiteAid and Walgreens.



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This months bag IS fantastic!  I honestly don't see how anyone could complain about this bag.  That being said, I think your right about if someone doesnt like this bag, then maybe just isnt for them.  I think I might be one of those people, although I'm going to keep an open mind and give the products a try.
> 
> ...


 I just want to say too, that although I might only use a couple of products from this months bag, I'm using and very happy with all the products from last month.  It's still a great deal!  I'm getting excited now to at least try all the products.  I've been wrong about things I thought I wouldnt like before, so one never knows until you try it!


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes. It's by Freeman Beauty so it should be available at Walmart, CVS, RiteAid and Walgreens.
> ...


 I'd be interested in reading your review, or watching on You Tube if you decide to do one.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is completely off topic, but I just want to share in case anyone might be interested:
> 
> ...


 that sounds really good, I might have to go out and look for some of their products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 5, 2012)

Does anybody find the combination of blotting paper and highlighter to be weird. If I am blotting away excess oil I am probably pretty shiney already, so to add shimmer to the face seems kinda pointless. unless the papers aren't supposed to be blotting papers, but they definitely appear to be.I get blush or bronzing or powder on a blotting paper, shimmer not to much.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anybody find the combination of blotting paper and highlighter to be weird. If I am blotting away excess oil I am probably pretty shiney already, so to add shimmer to the face seems kinda pointless. unless the papers aren't supposed to be blotting papers, but they definitely appear to be.I get blush or bronzing or powder on a blotting paper, shimmer not to much.


I don't think they're suppose to be blotting papers since on their site the blotting papers are titled blotting papers. I think these are just suppose to be a convenient way to add highlighter to your face and body. I don't know how convenient it's going to be but I guess we'll all see !


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 6, 2012)

Yayy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think I can pull off bright red lips, I'd probably end up looking like Paz de la Huerta but I'll give it a try. I'm actually glad they're only sending out the black liners, it's something everyone could use anyway. I have the pink one from earlier this year and I never wore it.

Anyone know how many sheets are in the highlighter paper?



> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a another look at all the products and what shades of the pigment they are sending.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think I can pull off bright red lips, I'd probably end up looking like Paz de la Huerta but I'll give it a try. I'm actually glad they're only sending out the black liners, it's something everyone could use anyway. I have the pink one from earlier this year and I never wore it.
> 
> Anyone know how many sheets are in the highlighter paper?


 Probably 100. That's how many came in the full size blotting paper packet I got last year.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 6, 2012)

> Probably 100. That's how many came in the full size blotting paper packet I got last year.


 I thought the full size was 28 papers? I could definitely be wrong though.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the full size was 28 papers? I could definitely be wrong though.


 No, there was 100 in the blotting papers from Dec. 2011 =]


----------



## themrsnichole (Dec 6, 2012)

So I saw someone on facebook post a question to ipsy asking if they were going to finish the year with a bang, and ipsy responded to 'stay tuned'... this all happened today, after they posted sneak peak #5... Do you guys think this means there could be something else, or am I just reading to much into it?!?!  Either way, I am super excited for this months bag!!!  They are all things I wouldn't normally buy except the eyeliner of course.... So I am really excited to try some new products!!


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 6, 2012)

The december bag seems awesome and I signed back just for this bag =)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *themrsnichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I saw someone on facebook post a question to ipsy asking if they were going to finish the year with a bang, and ipsy responded to 'stay tuned'... this all happened today, after they posted sneak peak #5... Do you guys think this means there could be something else, or am I just reading to much into it?!?!  Either way, I am super excited for this months bag!!!  They are all things I wouldn't normally buy except the eyeliner of course.... So I am really excited to try some new products!!


 I believe something was similar to my post when I mentioned how some ladies here on MUT would love a red lipstick or lip gloss and today it was revealed we're getting one. So my GUESS is there possibly is a 6th item such as the chocolate in the Feb bags.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opted out of getting a bag this month, just because I am so inundated with samples and would rather spend my cosmetics budget on eye shadow palettes this month. But wow, you girls are going to get a great bag! Glad ipsy is maintaining the quality. *But it's kinda weird that they are sending a 24/7 liner when they have already sent one in a previous bag, no?*


 My take on this is: 1. UD is a great, trusted brand and quality item to receive multiple times, 2. With new customers added every month I'm guessing many people didn't receive the previous bag with it so it's a smart idea to add it again to make newer subscribers happy, and 3. Those subscribers who did receive it 8 months ago (is that right - in April?) probably could use a new one by now. I don't mind if they repeat an item that far apart and that they know is a crowd pleaser - I'm sure that's why they know they can get away with it.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My take on this is: 1. UD is a great, trusted brand and quality item to receive multiple times, 2. With new customers added every month I'm guessing many people didn't receive the previous bag with it so it's a smart idea to add it again to make newer subscribers happy, and 3. Those subscribers who did receive it 8 months ago (is that right - in April?) probably could use a new one by now. I don't mind if they repeat an item that far apart and that they know is a crowd pleaser - I'm sure that's why they know they can get away with it.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My take on this is: 1. UD is a great, trusted brand and quality item to receive multiple times, 2. With new customers added every month I'm guessing many people didn't receive the previous bag with it so it's a smart idea to add it again to make newer subscribers happy, and 3. Those subscribers who did receive it 8 months ago (is that right - in April?) probably could use a new one by now. I don't mind if they repeat an item that far apart and that they know is a crowd pleaser - I'm sure that's why they know they can get away with it.


 Yup, I use mine Daily for 8 months! and it's almost done. I am soo happy for the extra! Whoohoo!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My take on this is: 1. UD is a great, trusted brand and quality item to receive multiple times, 2. With new customers added every month I'm guessing many people didn't receive the previous bag with it so it's a smart idea to add it again to make newer subscribers happy, and 3. Those subscribers who did receive it 8 months ago (is that right - in April?) probably could use a new one by now. I don't mind if they repeat an item that far apart and that they know is a crowd pleaser - I'm sure that's why they know they can get away with it.


 This is true, only between then and now they sent 3 more black liners. so I doubt people are finished with them. I actually don't have zero anymore after getting peversion, but I was in the minority who got a black that month (and if i remember, most people wanted the black, so props to them for listening) 

I like that they are pretty good at sticking to their theme of a "face" of makeup, plus they must have grown a lot since April so its a nice way of letting people sample a sample that they might have been sad that they missed out on.

Of course they could have picked a different color like eggplant or navy, very holiday appropriate colors, but this bag is still awesome. I think they have done an awesome job of getting over the hump from earlier in the year and have quickly become one of my favorite subs. I also like that the bags are every so slightly higher quality. I wish they would vary the shape a little more, like a barrel, or taller and skinnier, or a little box.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is true, only between then and now they sent 3 more black liners. so I doubt people are finished with them. I actually don't have zero anymore after getting peversion, but I was in the minority who got a black that month (and if i remember, most people wanted the black, so props to them for listening)
> 
> ...


 Well what I meant was specifically the UD liner because it's a popular liner, I didn't mean any other brands they've given out. I agree it would be neat to get something other than black though (except that god awful Starlett pencil which I got in Chocolate). I think this month's bag has a unique shape by the photos - it looks somewhat fatter or structured.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 6, 2012)

hmmmm... looks like from this FB post that there may be a surprise in our bags? (BTW, this is not my FB post, I don't know who this chick is! So I took out her last name.) I may be wrong, but whenever Ipsy gets all coy and winks in the post, it usually means "yes!"





  Karmen J
Is there any special surprises ipsy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Likehttps://www.facebook.com/ipsy# Â·  Â· 4 hours ago near Panama, CA 
 
  
2 people like this.

 


 
Ipsy You'll just have to wait and see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 6, 2012)

I just realized that I forgot to resub after I made myself cancel after the last bag.I convinced myself I couldn't deal with more samples in my life and I was WRONG! I can hoard a lil more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Anyone know if I could still get this awesome bag if I tried to resub now? *insert pouty face*


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 6, 2012)

They've mentioned today on the wall that they'll have the December bags until they sell out. So I'm assuming that you can sub now and get the December bag.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well what I meant was specifically the UD liner because it's a popular liner, I didn't mean any other brands they've given out. I agree it would be neat to get something other than black though (except that god awful Starlett pencil which I got in Chocolate). I think this month's bag has a unique shape by the photos - it looks somewhat fatter or structured.


 ahahahh i am calling that thing the wax pencil, yeesh, 

Yes, I think this month is on the right track as to giving different shaped bags. (doesn't need to be drastic, but the same bag in 9 different prints is a little overkill) I am thinking like one month they give a silky drawstring bag you can travel with (Feb?!) Maybe like a bag on a keychain. I don't necessarily think that the makeup products need to be the only thing that fits in the bag. long one for brushes, one with two separated compartments, I am tired of the 4"x6" pouches. (just a note for the future, this month got me thinking it would be nice if every month was a different shaped bag)


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahahahh i am calling that thing the wax pencil, yeesh,
> 
> Yes, I think this month is on the right track as to giving different shaped bags. (doesn't need to be drastic, but the same bag in 9 different prints is a little overkill) I am thinking like one month they give a silky drawstring bag you can travel with (Feb?!) Maybe like a bag on a keychain. I don't necessarily think that the makeup products need to be the only thing that fits in the bag. long one for brushes, one with two separated compartments, I am tired of the 4"x6" pouches. (just a note for the future, this month got me thinking it would be nice if every month was a different shaped bag)


I'm sure Zadi can pass on those thoughts. Ipsy is very open to customer suggestions. They've already implemented quite a few suggestions from members from this board. Several were related to the bags.


----------



## freddygirl (Dec 6, 2012)

I would even love to be one sample short one month and get a bag with a mirror on it!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2012)

If I have examples of shapes, colors and patterns to pass along I will.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 6, 2012)

I didnt subscibe to MyGlam/Ipsy last year, so  I have never even seen the blush papers they had then, but I like the idea of it.  Easy to travel with, and nothing to spill or break in a handbag.  It sounds pretty convenient to me.

I know I'm in the minority, but I just cant use a black eye liner.  I'm hoping that I could get a different shade, but I know its not too likely.  I seem to get a lot of black liners in my subscription boxes.  What I'm most happy about is the red lip gloss.  I don't own a red one.  I have been wearing the Moxie from last months Ipsy and I adore it!  It's currently my favorite lip product.

I wore a full face of makeup today - foundation, blush, eyeliner, eye shadow, mascara, lip pencil and the Moxie lip gloss.  Every single item came from one of my beauty subscriptions!


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 6, 2012)

I wonder if this is going to be a future bag?





It looks very Victoria Secret's-like.. lol
What do you think?


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 6, 2012)

This is a nice was this on one of their sites?


----------



## Nichole Dillon (Dec 6, 2012)

I LOVE that pink bag! Please tell me that is their bag for December? This is my first subscription &amp; i think I will be very pleased with it.


I only wear black liner &amp; have nothing but drugstore products in my collection so far, so I'm super excited it being Urban Decay.
The primer is also a nice thing to be getting.
I only have the white nyx eyeshadow, glad to be getting another one.
The highlighter papers I could do without, I can't apply any color to my face without looking a hot mess, practice makes perfect, right?
I do wish the lip gloss was a brown color, I can't pull of reds at all.
Has anyone added up how much this month's value is? I saw it asked but I didn't see an answer.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nichole Dillon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE that pink bag! Please tell me that is their bag for December? This is my first subscription &amp; i think I will be very pleased with it.
> 
> ...


 No, the December bag is a gray color one. That looks like it might be for January or February. (My speculation.)


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 6, 2012)

I like the idea of the bag shapes being shaken up a bit. I would like to maybe see a roll-up bag (though I doubt that's very pratical...I just like they way they look) or something like this: 



with the little handle, flat bottom, and zipper on the front (the polka dots would fine with me as well 




) In general though, I just like pretty things, so I'm pretty easy to keep happy.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if this is going to be a future bag?
> 
> ...


 i think its cute! i would love to use it as a going out clutch.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if this is going to be a future bag?
> 
> ...


 omg i love it!!! It is very VS-like but gahhhhh CUTE.


----------



## Nichole Dillon (Dec 6, 2012)

Nyx Eyeshadow - $3.00

Urban Decay Glide On Eyeliner Pencil - $7 (I think that's what I saw above for it)

Micabella Primer - $29

Mai Couture Highlighter Paper - $28

Be a bombshell lipgloss - $14
I got $81 if everything is full sized besides the

eyeliner pencil
. Can someone tell me a more accurate value &amp; which items will be the full size?


----------



## Nichole Dillon (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, the December bag is a gray color one. That looks like it might be for January or February. (My speculation.)


That would be awesome, I think I will have to keep subscribing.

What do y'all long time subscribers do with all these makeup bags?


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 6, 2012)

Oooh sparkles! Yay!


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a nice was this on one of their sites?


It was on their Facebook asking what people thought about it.

.. to me, I think it would be perfect for February since it's Valentines day!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nichole Dillon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do y'all long time subscribers do with all these makeup bags?


 I use my bags for various things. I have one for my pocket camera (which actually needs to go back to Kodak for repairs), I use one for batteries when traveling, pads/tampons for the car's emergency stash, my daughters have theirs for their pads/tampons, I have an emergency sewing kit in another that I keep in my car and I have others put away to keep for gifts - going to give a couple to my girls to put little items for their girl friends.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nichole Dillon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What do y'all long time subscribers do with all these makeup bags?


 I travel for business and personal reason quite frequently, so I save many of my sub samples for that.  As a result, I now have quite the travel stash....I use the bags (and in some cases Birchbox/Beauty Army boxes) for dividing up my travel toiletries.  For example, I have one for shampoo/conditioner, one for hair products, body wash/lotion, face washes (yes they have their own bag lol), face lotions/serums/treatments, etc.  It makes it MUCH easier to pack for a trip.  I also keep one as a ready to go travel makeup bag, with a sample mascara, perfume vial or two, some BB cream, etc.(and the UD from this month will go in there) so I don't have to bring my big everyday makeup bag with me.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 6, 2012)

I must be the only one who liked the Starlet eyeliner! I usually don't go for pencil liners so I didn't think I'd use it but it works really well for me. It even stays put through my work outs! I was not expecting much out of it at all but I have to admit I'm pleasantly surprised.

That being said I'm super excited about the UD liner, and the whole bag. Though I'm hoping the eyeshadow shade I get is a pink or other non brown/gold/black/gray color. I just splurged on the Naked palette as a gift to myself for reaching a weight loss goal so I'm set on neutral eye colors!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh and I hear you about all the bags. I think I got every single one of Target's beauty bags and now I'm getting Ipsy ones. I've given a few to my girls (I have a 3 1/2 year old, 2 year old and 6 month old, and the older two love them for their little people dolls and pretend jewelry, phones, etc.) But I need to organize my makeup collection a bit better so I was going to use those - do eye stuff, face stuff, lip stuff, etc.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and I hear you about all the bags. I think I got every single one of Target's beauty bags and now I'm getting Ipsy ones. I've given a few to my girls (I have a 3 1/2 year old, 2 year old and 6 month old, and the older two love them for their little people dolls and pretend jewelry, phones, etc.) But I need to organize my makeup collection a bit better so I was going to use those - do eye stuff, face stuff, lip stuff, etc.


 
I have an 8 year old, a 4 year old, and a 5 month old all little girls and I give all the bags to them.. they love it!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be the only one who liked the Starlet eyeliner! I usually don't go for pencil liners so I didn't think I'd use it but it works really well for me. It even stays put through my work outs! I was not expecting much out of it at all but I have to admit I'm pleasantly surprised.
> 
> That being said I'm super excited about the UD liner, and the whole bag. Though I'm hoping the eyeshadow shade I get is a pink or other non brown/gold/black/gray color. I just splurged on the Naked palette as a gift to myself for reaching a weight loss goal so I'm set on neutral eye colors!


 I have a brown one, still boxed, unused,  if you're interested in a trade for something.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 7, 2012)

I would love to see a bag with an animal print on it (PEACOCK FEATHERS, zebra, leopard, snakeskin, etc) Or some trendy patterns like argyle.  They nailed it with the October chevron bag, and I wish they would do more like it.  I'm also hoping they start sending out some different shapes.  Maybe a long skinny cylinder that can roll out flat... perfect storage for brushes.  Or a soft-sided cube.  I put in some pics below!

But definitely the peacock print.


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 7, 2012)

I think a cute barrel style with lip sticks compacts ect... And the logo on it would be cute


----------



## diana16 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was on their Facebook asking what people thought about it.
> ...


My thoughts exactly, that would make a perfect Vday bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if this is going to be a future bag?
> 
> ...


 Ahhh....it's so.......pink!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 7, 2012)

I like it!!! And I'm new to Ipsy but have every Target bag. I use them for pads/tampons, medicines I need kept in my purse, sorting samples, etc. So many uses!!!


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if this is going to be a future bag?
> 
> ...


 
This IS a VS bag (I work there) That one specifically is pretty big and triangle shaped, it's super cute! I would love to see new shapes in Ipsy's bags!


----------



## Nightgem (Dec 7, 2012)

Super excited for this it looks great!! I'm a bit of a bag hoarder and use multiple ones in my purse. Each one I use is different and has different items in it so I can just reach in and grab what I need. I find that is is so much better with this method when I am changing out purses so I only have a few things to move to my new purse. I even bought a pencil case that slides out (.67 cents at the dollar general by my house) and has a snap on the front to keep my brushes in and they all fit in perfectly. No more messed up brushes or stuff lost at the bottom of my purse when I need it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the idea of the bag shapes being shaken up a bit. I would like to maybe see a roll-up bag (though I doubt that's very pratical...I just like they way they look) or something like this:
> 
> ...


 I would love anything with polka dots.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This IS a VS bag (I work there) That one specifically is pretty big and triangle shaped, it's super cute! I would love to see new shapes in Ipsy's bags!


 It could just be IPSY making a similar bag. I don't see why they would post another companies bag...


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe getting ideas?


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 7, 2012)

that's such a smart way to store brushes, thanks for the tip!



> Originally Posted by *Nightgem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I even bought a pencil case that slides out (.67 cents at the dollar general by my house) and has a snap on the front to keep my brushes in and they all fit in perfectly. No more messed up brushes or stuff lost at the bottom of my purse when I need it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 7, 2012)

i tried to post this last night, but had some very strange computer troubles. so here is my idea. I am thinking potentially April!







this shape in a vintage-y rose pattern  /emoticons/smile[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am preferable to the bottom left print, but really like them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i tried to post this last night, but had some very strange computer troubles. so here is my idea. I am thinking potentially April!
> 
> ...


 Love this and i love all the floral patterns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be the only one who liked the Starlet eyeliner! I usually don't go for pencil liners so I didn't think I'd use it but it works really well for me. It even stays put through my work outs! I was not expecting much out of it at all but I have to admit I'm pleasantly surprised.
> 
> That being said I'm super excited about the UD liner, and the whole bag. Though I'm hoping the eyeshadow shade I get is a pink or other non brown/gold/black/gray color. I just splurged on the Naked palette as a gift to myself for reaching a weight loss goal so I'm set on neutral eye colors!


 


> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use my bags for various things. I have one for my pocket camera (which actually needs to go back to Kodak for repairs), I use one for batteries when traveling, pads/tampons for the car's emergency stash, my daughters have theirs for their pads/tampons, I have an emergency sewing kit in another that I keep in my car and I have others put away to keep for gifts - going to give a couple to my girls to put little items for the


 I love my Starlet eyeliner.  Mine is the brown shade, and I have used it on several occasions.  It goes on very smoothly, and stays put.  I've also used it in a pinch for my eyebrows, and I have to say it looked pretty darn good.  I'm a reddish blond, so I used a light hand doing my brows.

Great uses for all those bags!  It sounds very organized.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i tried to post this last night, but had some very strange computer troubles. so here is my idea. I am thinking potentially April!
> 
> ...


 The patterns look like from Cath Kidston!

http://www.cathkidstonusa.com/c-1098-beauty.aspx

Her stuff is super cute! If ipsy could make a bag that was vinyl coated on the outside that would be neat.

Also, I wouldn't mind any of these styles:











Someone had mentioned wanting a mirror and I think a matching mirror it would be a cute little extra to include!


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


  I love these!


----------



## Nicole Rae (Dec 7, 2012)

I would gladly take 4 items and this adorable bag! Don't you gals agree? So versatile!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 7, 2012)

The bags are shipping! Hooray! I will tackle my mailman EVERY DAY now til he gives me a hot pink bubble mailer!  (The pic is from the Ipsy FB page.) Tracking emails are supposed to be sent Monday!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 7, 2012)

Cute bag ideas ladies!  I love the idea of a roll up bag.  

I know I will be using some of my Ipsy bags in June when I go on my honeymoon.

I'm not a pink person at all.  I would love to see a purple bag (perhaps different shades fading into each other).  I would also love a damask bag. 

**can't figure out how to post a pic with my mac on here**

These ones from Etsy are cute:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/91281012/makeup-bag-cosmetic-bag-in-purple-with

http://www.etsy.com/listing/116806908/clutch-bag-zipper-pouch-purple-flowers?ref=sr_gallery_29&amp;ga_includes%5B%5D=tags&amp;ga_search_query=purple+cosmetic+bag&amp;ga_search_type=all&amp;ga_view_type=gallery

http://www.etsy.com/listing/96553001/cute-makeup-bag-cute-makeup-organizer?ref=sr_gallery_10&amp;ga_includes%5B0%5D=tags&amp;ga_search_query=purple+cosmetic+bag&amp;ga_page=4&amp;ga_search_type=all&amp;ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cute bag ideas ladies!  I love the idea of a roll up bag.
> 
> ...


 I would love, love a damask bag, especially something like a black on white, grey on blue, or purple on black. 

I also really love that precious polka dot bag, and I adore roll up bags. I really do love the idea of them really shaking things up with the shapes and styles. I'm really excited for this month's bag.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 7, 2012)

Honestly, I don't care about the bag at all.  I do get excited when they are cute but I just don't use them.  In January I will have been subbed for a year and I just have too many of them.. I want whats IN the bag!! lol Luckily I have little girls that love playing with them and get very excited when their new "purses" come in the mail : )


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 7, 2012)

So the primer, eye pigment, lipgloss, and highlighting papers are all full sized? Do we know yet?


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the primer, eye pigment, lipgloss, and highlighting papers are all full sized? Do we know yet?


 Hmmm now that you say that, it seems so! &amp; + our 'surprise'. What a worth it bag, if so. =)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2012)

I love the bags, and I love getting new ones each month, that way after one gets stained or worn out if I've carried it too much, I always have an adequate replacement.

I am excited about this bag...while I don't think it's the best one yet, it's nice. I just hope I get an NYX color I like!


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 8, 2012)

I love the idea of different styles, sizes, materials, etc....


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 8, 2012)

Like this but maybe the ipsy logo... My bags just sit in my desk because they are not really useable in different ways


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm now that you say that, it seems so! &amp; + our 'surprise'. What a worth it bag, if so. =)


 Surprise?!? What?! Tell me more!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Surprise?!? What?! Tell me more!


they were hinting on their facebook that more than 5 items could be in the bag this month. Zadi, I believe, mentioned that if there is another item, it most likely will be something small like the chocolate that was included earlier this year as a surprise item.


----------



## Linnake (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm thinking about canceling (I know, crazy) but I just don't wear enough makeup to justify this every month.  Birchbox suits me better since I'm more about skin care and food, lol.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe the surprise is that all the products are full size?


----------



## diana16 (Dec 8, 2012)

I wonder what the surprise is too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Love ipsy this month, and although i do have so much makeup around  i could never cancel, I hate missing out on things lol


----------



## zatanna (Dec 8, 2012)

I really hope they keep the quality up, as I just gifted my sister a 6 month sub for Xmas. Sent it to her a little early so she can hopefully get in on the December bag. Bonus Laura Mercier Caviar Stick for me apparently, as a perk for gifting, so that was a nice little extra!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## freddygirl (Dec 8, 2012)

I love living in NC! I get my Ipsy bag before I even get the tracking #. Loveeeee!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love living in NC! I get my Ipsy bag before I even get the tracking #. Loveeeee!!!


 Me too!  I was so bummed when I got my mail today and it wasn't there! But I'm sure it'll be here Monday.


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love living in NC! I get my Ipsy bag before I even get the tracking #. Loveeeee!!!


 Of course when I move from NC that's when I find ipsy.


----------



## stellar136 (Dec 8, 2012)

Omg I love peacock print..... An ipsy bag with that print would be amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 8, 2012)

I know, I am just so excited!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

After a meh BB this month - I am totally looking forward to my Ipsy bag!


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Dec 8, 2012)

I like these shapes as well


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This would be so HOT with the ipsy logo I really love this bag design and shape


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg I love peacock print..... An ipsy bag with that print would be amazing!


 That would be a fun print!!! Beautiful colors.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 8, 2012)

This is quickly becoming my favorite subscription!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg I love peacock print..... An ipsy bag with that print would be amazing!


 I sent an email to Ipsy Care asking for peacock print... here's the photo (from an Etsy shop) I sent as inspiration.  Maybe if enough of us email them and ask for a peacock bag, they'll give us one!!!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent an email to Ipsy Care asking for peacock print... here's the photo (from an Etsy shop) I sent as inspiration.  Maybe if enough of us email them and ask for a peacock bag, they'll give us one!!!


Did you just email customer service?


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 8, 2012)

I like the pattern on this bag. It would make a cute makeup bag.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

I love the colors of the actual peacock feather - it would be beautiful against a black back drop


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 8, 2012)

This is similar to what I was picturing when I think of my ideal peacock feather bag. Like a satin black with a single realistic looking feather!



> I sent an email to Ipsy Care asking for peacock print... here's the photo (from an Etsy shop) I sent as inspiration. Â Maybe if enough of us email them and ask for a peacock bag, they'll give us one!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2012)

I like the look of the single feather against a dark background... either black or navy.  As much as I love the print with multiple feathers, the single feather (to me!) seems more classy and chic.  And yes, I sent an email through the website, there's a spot to attach a jpeg pic.  Let the campaign begin!!!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the look of the single feather against a dark background... either black or navy.  As much as I love the print with multiple feathers, the single feather (to me!) seems more classy and chic.  And yes, I sent an email through the website, there's a spot to attach a jpeg pic.  Let the campaign begin!!!


 I like both of them, actually.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

Couple more of ideas:


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 8, 2012)

Someone has already gotten the bag!







The Mai Couture look kinda like a sample size to me. Anyone else think so?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Couple more of ideas:


 This is AMAZING!!! Where did you find it? I may have to just buy it... lol.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is AMAZING!!! Where did you find it? I may have to just buy it... lol.


 I just looked up stuff on google images


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone has already gotten the bag!
> 
> ...


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 8, 2012)

Where's the surprise!? Guess there's not one....


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

I would love bags like these (from etsy)


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where's the surprise!?
> 
> Guess there's not one....


Can't be too disappointed. Ipsy never said anything about there being an extra item, we were all just guessing when they were being coy.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can't be too disappointed. Ipsy never said anything about there being an extra item, we were all just guessing when they were being coy.


 That's how I feel about it! Either way - I am excited about getting my bag!


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love bags like these (from etsy)


 I love the look of the fold over button ones. It's really cute, especially the damask pattern. 

I also really love the idea of the single feather on the navy background. It's really elegant without trying too hard, if that makes sense. I could easily see that becoming my main in the purse cosmetic bag.


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is a sample size. The poster of that pic said the Mai Couture was 25 sheets. Which is good because I don't know if I would have used a full size. And looks like there were just the items ipsy posted - no surprise item.


 Actually I spoke to the girl and she said it was full sized and so is everything else but the eyeliner obviously. The papers are a peach color on the skin.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is a review I found of the December Ipsy bag

http://lovemyrandomness.blogspot.com/2012/12/ipsy-december-2012-bag-review.html


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a review I found of the December Ipsy bag
> 
> http://lovemyrandomness.blogspot.com/2012/12/ipsy-december-2012-bag-review.html


 omg i hope i get the baby pink color!~


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually I spoke to the girl and she said it was full sized and so is everything else but the eyeliner obviously. The papers are a peach color on the skin.


Full size is 100 sheets. The ones that people are getting in their bags are 25 sheets.

edit: I can't actually see the size listed on the site. I was going off of what people had gotten in earlier bags. Neiman Marcus sells them and seems the full size  highlighter paper is 50 sheets.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 8, 2012)

They shouldn't be so coy - When asked about the item or whatever, they responded 'stay tuned' no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if you've listed all the items in sneak peeks, I don't need to hear stay tuned! lol!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 8, 2012)

i seriously love this month's bag, though! I love the shape too.


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Full size is 100 sheets. The ones that people are getting in their bags are 25 sheets.
> ...


 Oh im sorry. I thought that was full sized. My bad. That' still an amazing value!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2012)

The bag is so pretty! And I would love the NYX in pink...


----------



## morre22 (Dec 8, 2012)

I hope I get a gold NYX eyeshadow, I love gold eyeshadows!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They shouldn't be so coy - When asked about the item or whatever, they responded 'stay tuned' no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if you've listed all the items in sneak peeks, I don't need to hear stay tuned! lol!


 agreed. i hate teases.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2012)

And I want a dark brown or silvery one... I see a very active trade board for these pigments in our future!


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 8, 2012)

> Can't be too disappointed. Ipsy never said anything about there being an extra item, we were all just guessing when they were being coy.


 Naa, I'm not disappointed, I just didn't know if I was missing something lol


----------



## l0ser_dust (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a meh BB this month - I am totally looking forward to my Ipsy bag!


 Ditto... Really loving Ipsy. 

I've gotten to try new expensive things from BB that I never would have tried before (facial puff saturated in tanning product, "concentration" aromatherapy drops, wipe with sunscreen in it), but I have never gotten a "can't live without" product from them, and I've been subscribed over a year and a half. But from Ipsy, which I've been subbed 10 months, I got the Philosophy gel moisturizer a while back which I fell in love with and plan on purchasing when I run out of my huge Korres gel moisturizer jar, and theBalm what's your type mascara which the sample has lasted me really long because I rotate it with my L'Oreal mascara but I plan on purchasing that 100% once it runs out. Even though the Ipsy products  might not be from brands that make their products using ingenuity or whatnot, they are great products that I see myself really adding into my daily routine and purchasing in the future. 

Really excited for most of the products in this month's bag! Those sheets seem really cool. When I go out at night, like clubbing, highlighting is a big part of my look, and I always want to reapply in the middle of my night out because it really accentuates the good in my face, but I usually only carry a small clutch, so I forgo taking up the small space with a brush and highlight compact. Bought benefit's benetint because it is compact, but really wasn't a fan of it and felt it was really streaky.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get a gold NYX eyeshadow, I love gold eyeshadows!


 

LP17 Yellow Gold Pearl


----------



## freddygirl (Dec 9, 2012)

I love my bag! I got the Walnut Nyx &amp; it looks like a deep bronze which is really pretty.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is AMAZING!!! Where did you find it? I may have to just buy it... lol.


I love this one!!


----------



## jkholzme (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a review I found of the December Ipsy bag
> 
> http://lovemyrandomness.blogspot.com/2012/12/ipsy-december-2012-bag-review.html


 Hi ladies I just joined this group but this is my blog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was going to share and its already  here.  Just ask any questions if you have them.  I never get boxes and stuff early since I'm in NC so its very exciting to get this one so fast.

And I love everything and can't wait to really play around with it all.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh, awesome!! I *think* I just commented on your FB post on the Ipsy wall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was curious about the JustFab coupon (I'm so shoe-addicted now, it's not even funny) 




Since I will likely have to wait another 5-7 days before I receive my Ipsy bag - I was hoping the JustFab promo/coupon was one that you would be able to share with us?


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 9, 2012)

lol I am a little curious, how do you use the highlighting paper? is the product only on one side, so you won't get any on your hands?


----------



## messjess18 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm new to Ipsy! I got the email last month saying last chance to get the November glam bag and I opted in and got it. Doesn't the subscription renew every month until you cancel it? I got an email on the 6th (just now checked my email) saying I had 24 hours to get the bag. Do they do this to everyone even though you already have a subscription. Help!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone! I'm new to Ipsy! I got the email last month saying last chance to get the November glam bag and I opted in and got it. Doesn't the subscription renew every month until you cancel it? I got an email on the 6th (just now checked my email) saying I had 24 hours to get the bag. Do they do this to everyone even though you already have a subscription. Help!!


 yes I think everybody gets that(at least I did) and it does renew every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yoru (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone! I'm new to Ipsy! I got the email last month saying last chance to get the November glam bag and I opted in and got it. Doesn't the subscription renew every month until you cancel it? I got an email on the 6th (just now checked my email) saying I had 24 hours to get the bag. Do they do this to everyone even though you already have a subscription. Help!!


Contact their cs using the mailing on their official site, they should get back to you tomorrow when they work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lillybunny (Dec 9, 2012)

Are all the lipglosses red? I'm not too excited about that, as a fair skinned teenager, I will look very weird with bright red lips.


----------



## katcole (Dec 9, 2012)

somewhere I read its pretty sheer,the lip gloss


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

You can always trade for something else. I don't wear lip products (when I do I am super picky) so mine will be added to my trade list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just know someone out there will love it and it will find a happy forever home (hahaha)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok so how does Ipsy ship? Is it like BB where it starts off with UPS and ends up at the post office? Just wondering if this is a package I will need to worry about being on the floor of my apartment building vs in my locked mailbox.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so how does Ipsy ship? Is it like BB where it starts off with UPS and ends up at the post office? Just wondering if this is a package I will need to worry about being on the floor of my apartment building vs in my locked mailbox.


 
They do start off with UPS, then it transfers to your local US Postal Office, who delivers it.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 9, 2012)

Ipsy used UPS Mail Innovations as does Birchbox.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok that makes me feel better. It's that time of year again... when people wander over to my little village from some bad parts of Chicago... and break into the lobby of our apartment and take packages. Someone stole nursery decorations from me when I was pregnant. LOL Anything they can sell! So it will be safe tucked into my mailbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm hoping I'll get my second bag on time. Or at least I'm hoping the tracking information is right.


----------



## zatanna (Dec 9, 2012)

> Are all the lipglosses red? I'm not too excited about that, as a fair skinned teenager, I will look very weird with bright red lips.


 I thought there was a post earlier with around 6 different possible colors of the gloss, but all the box pix thus far have the red so....who knows.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zatanna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought there was a post earlier with around 6 different possible colors of the gloss, but all the box pix thus far have the red so....who knows.


 I believe that was the eyeshadow (6 different shades were being sent out)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zatanna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm really hoping I get my bag tomorrow! Dreading work so I need a little pre-work cheer. I'm hoping for a baby pink shadow, but I've decided I will use whatever color I get, trying to use different things. Unless I get rust, which I already have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone seen swatches of the gloss yet?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2012)

I think only one color of lip gloss is being sent out but we have to wait and see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 10, 2012)

this is my first ipsy bag, when do they normally ship out? do they send an email?


----------



## PinkCupcake (Dec 10, 2012)

don't know if anyone noticed but if u go to ipsy's website they have updated the info on december bag. there is a bonus item, a full size urban decay balm but only to "trusted influencers" someone who posts looks and whatnot. idk this kinda is upsetting to me. i want that item too and i paid the same as ppl who are getting it so idk. im pretty upset right now.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PinkCupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> don't know if anyone noticed but if u go to ipsy's website they have updated the info on december bag. there is a bonus item, a full size urban decay balm but only to "trusted influencers" someone who posts looks and whatnot. idk this kinda is upsetting to me. i want that item too and i paid the same as ppl who are getting it so idk. im pretty upset right now.


 Whoa.  That is gonna make a lot of folks pissy pantsed.  They maybe ought to have rolled that out better than just putting it up on there.  Hmm...


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Whoa.  That is gonna make a lot of folks pissy pantsed.  They maybe ought to have rolled that out better than just putting it up on there.  Hmm...


 I AGREE. Not everyone has time to make videos, or maybe doesn't have the make up creativity to.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PinkCupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> don't know if anyone noticed but if u go to ipsy's website they have updated the info on december bag. there is a bonus item, a full size urban decay balm but only to "trusted influencers" someone who posts looks and whatnot. idk this kinda is upsetting to me. i want that item too and i paid the same as ppl who are getting it so idk. im pretty upset right now.


 Upsets me as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They pointed out that it is for "trusted influencers".

_The lucky recipients are recognized as trusted influencers within the ipsy community. They create Looks on ipsy.com, review our products on YouTube, participate in our Challenges, engage with others on our Facebook page, and are beauty trendsetters whose opinion our community trusts._

It is a nice incentive but I felt indifferent on this move. Not all people have equal time and effort in participating and getting involved in their challenges or whatsoever. Most of the influencers already have established blogs/YT channels and whatnots prolly reasons why they are visible in ipsy website.

Just a thought -- why they just did not give it as a bonus to EVERYONE since it is Christmas and they are celebrating their anniversary.

They should have at least brought something like this prior to surprising everyone with "TRUSTED INFLUENCERS" term. IMO, it depicts DISCRIMINATION from other subscribers who do not have time to participate in their activities. Which I myself do not have most time looking at their page, makes me NOT TRUSTED.

Just sayin'. I hope no one gets offended. If someone is, I am sorry. Peace x Love


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PinkCupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> don't know if anyone noticed but if u go to ipsy's website they have updated the info on december bag. there is a bonus item, a full size urban decay balm but only to "trusted influencers" someone who posts looks and whatnot. idk this kinda is upsetting to me. i want that item too and i paid the same as ppl who are getting it so idk. im pretty upset right now.


 Im really bothered by this. I dont think this is fair. Honestly I get the fact that there is a limited number and maybe not everyone can get it, but not everyone has the time to do videos and looks for ipsy. disappointed to be honest . If this continues, I would reconsider keeping this subscription. I get that its just a free sample, but its still kinda irritating that just because you participate in something, you get extra items.I rather spend my time here then creating looks for ipsy... I totally agree with you. Im paying the same amount as you and now you are treating others differently. I have two subs, and its making me reconsider having 2. Ive already thought its a good idea to cancel the second one... hmmm. actually, isnt the UD item a sample? regardless, its still making me act like a 5 year old


----------



## yoru (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah screw long term loyal customers (even thought I tried to unsub but got stuck with annual), only those who have too many time to film are trusted influential subbies.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

> Upsets me as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They pointed out that it is for "trusted influencers". _The lucky recipients are recognized as trusted influencers within the ipsy community. They create Looks on_ _ipsy.com__, review our products on YouTube, participate in our Challenges, engage with others on our_ _Facebook page__, and are beauty trendsetters whose opinion our community trusts._ It is a nice incentive but I felt indifferent on this move. Not all people have equal time and effort in participating and getting involved in their challenges or whatsoever. Most of the influencers already have established blogs/YT channels and whatnots prolly reasons why they are visible in ipsy website. Just a thought -- why they just did not give it as a bonus to EVERYONE since it is Christmas and they are celebrating their anniversary. They should have at least brought something like this prior to surprising everyone with "TRUSTED INFLUENCERS" term. IMO, it depicts DISCRIMINATION from other subscribers who do not have time to participate in their activities. Which I myself do not have most time looking at their page, makes me NOT TRUSTED. Just sayin'. I hope no one gets offended. If someone is, I am sorry. Peace x Love


 I'm only on my second month, but think the whole idea is rather distasteful on Ipsy's part. Why announce it and create a situation where a potentially large portion of your paying customers feel alienated? They'd have been smarter to just send select people the extra and surprise them rather than do a big reveal.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im really bothered by this. I dont think this is fair. Honestly I get the fact that there is a limited number and maybe not everyone can get it, but not everyone has the time to do videos and looks for ipsy. disappointed to be honest . If this continues, I would reconsider keeping this subscription. I get that its just a free sample, but its still kinda irritating that just because you participate in something, you get extra items.I rather spend my time here then creating looks for ipsy... I totally agree with you. Im paying the same amount as you and now you are treating others differently. I have two subs, and its making me reconsider having 2. Ive already thought its a good idea to cancel the second one... hmmm. actually, isnt the UD item a sample? regardless, its still making me act like a 5 year old


 I think its a deluxe sample size.





 
_Did you receive Naked Skin Beauty Balm from Urban Decay in your Glam Bag this month? If so, it's because we recognize you as a trusted influencer within the ipsy community. This product is so new it hasn't even hit shelves yet and we want you to be the first to try it! Are you a blogger, YouTuber, creative ipster or beauty trendsetter? We can't wait to hear what you think. Ready to fall in love yourself? Naked Skin Beauty Balm will be available exclusively on UrbanDecay.com in early January. Sign up for Urban Decay's emails to be the first to know!_
 
It's some sort of promotion thing and lucky regulars of the ipsy community might get it. Pfffft.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm only on my second month, but think the whole idea is rather distasteful on Ipsy's part. Why announce it and create a situation where a potentially large portion of your paying customers feel alienated? They'd have been smarter to just send select people the extra and surprise them rather than do a big reveal.


 Agree. I cancelled my second subscription. It wasnt 100% because of this, but it pushed me over the edge. im pretty irrational after midnight. plus mix in finals and you get one crazy person lol. I'll stick to birchbox and 1 ipsy.

I guess I think there is no reason to do this. If I am remembering correctly, sephora did this when they came out with their first panetone palette one months ago. People were PISSED! they claimed it was for the members that were most active in leaving reviews on the site. They did it without telling anyone, but people were still pissed. I can see why. I spend a ton of money with them and they reward the people who have a lot of free time to write reviews on the site. The ones who got them, some of them admitted to only having written a few reviews in total, so I have no idea where they got their pool from. All I know is after that much anger, they havent done it since.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think its a deluxe sample size.
> ...


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> heres to hoping one of my two accidentally get one lol. prob not knowing my luck lol


Me too! Yaaay! Hahahaha. I am not mad because I will not receive it. But the strategy of giving it to people who are more IPSY fanatics over others awakened my senses. I'm pretty sure, we'll get over this situation soon, but heck, I can't be a blogger, a Youtuber, creative ipster or beauty trendsetter because my time is dedicated to other stuff. Great incentive for them I guess. Arrrrgh! Why do they have to do that?

Anyways, I think the mystery sample in Urban Decay website is the BB cream along with any order you place. I am not in a hurry to get one anyways. I hope they would sample it next year to everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 10, 2012)

I've received the UD balm from Urban Decay with my last order and I guess I'm kinda indifferent, but it still sucks that Ipsy is only giving it out to 'influencers' on their own website. When I want to read or talk about makeup, I come here and rarely take the time to log in to ipsy's site.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, that really bothers me. For a few reasons.

1. I have a full-time job and go to school full-time. I don't have time to try to interact on a site that doesn't fully load on my work interface and honestly, after a nice long day of hard work, I like to sit with my boyfriend and unwind watching Up or something. NOT figure out lighting to make a video to rant or rave about Ipsy. MuT is an exception because it loads on my work computer so I can check out the forums in my downtime at work.

2. I have been paying for my sub for a straight year now. Gave them the benefit of the doubt SEVERAL times. I still love Ipsy. But I don't get any recognition for backing them up and loving their product all this time? Just because I'm not willing to make duck faces in front of a camera with my new Ipsy gloss? Screw that. They may have thought they were doing the right thing, and in a way they are.... they're honoring members of their Ipsy community that are interactive in their little gated community. but they need to realize that the ipsy community extends far beyond their website. I just feel that they could have rewarded other subbies for other parts of awesomeness (like an awesome, usable suggestion, like Fairest of All's chevron bag suggestion, or like an 'anniversary' gift).

I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I'm just yeah, pissed. I'm paying the same amount of money as those others girls. /Rant Over


----------



## PinkCupcake (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think its a deluxe sample size.
> ...


----------



## bluelion (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm in no way active in the Ipsy community, so I know for sure I won't be getting this bonus. Although I'm a little surprised that they're doing it because of the inevitable backlash it'll cause, my unpopular opinion is that I don't think it's that big a deal that some people are getting it for dedicating extra time into the community. I think it's comparable to the reward system at Ulta, or the VIB program at Sephora, except that those perks are gained by how much you spend. I also doubt they'll do it again after they see the angry feedback from members who didn't receive it. My other unpopular opinion is that I don't think Ipsy is obligated to send any extra little bonus just because it's the holiday season and their anniversary month. I know I'm probably in the minority here! {{Ducks and runs!}}


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 10, 2012)

Ipsy definitely is not obligated to send any extras, but I feel sorry for them in the next couple of weeks bc I know there is going to be a lot of angry subscribers lol.  I do agree with the comments above, I've only been subscribed since last month, so I wouldn't expect anything, but for those who have been subscribed for a year or even six months or who have multiple subscriptions I would understand them feeling a bit put out.  Personally, I work full time, I'm in a full time Master's program, and I had a baby this year so no, I don't have time or energy to do a video or post pics of my makeup...And if I did have the time to post a video it would be on something I'm an "expert" on, which sadly right now is not makeup, it's how to get baby spit up out of your work clothes




lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 10, 2012)

Imo, its fine and people are being over dramatic by being so offended. All membership organizations find ways to acknowledge and reward highly engaged members. It helps to keep those members engaged, and makes other people more engaged because they want the bonuses/recognition, too. Remember how after they anounced the ambassador thing everyone else started participating more on their FB? It's the same concept. While yes, ipsy is a beauty sub, they are also trying to create an online social community out of it. The only way to do that is to get members creating content.


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't have fb or make videos I have 4 kids no time for that stuff! Idk but I can see where this makes people mad, what they should have done was held a contest and let everyone know so they could have tryed to get it if they wanted it...,that would have been the fair thing to do


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not really mad about the "extra" at all. Ipsy is trying to get people active in their community. They are doing this by rewarding the people that do. I don't have the time or interest in being active so I don't get the extra. No biggie. It takes time to make and upload videos and pictures. Those people who take the time to do it are being rewarded and I'm okay with that.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Imo, its fine and people are being over dramatic by being so offended. *All membership organizations find ways to acknowledge and reward highly engaged members*. It helps to keep those members engaged, and makes other people more engaged because they want the bonuses/recognition, too. Remember how after they anounced the ambassador thing everyone else started participating more on their FB? It's the same concept. While yes, ipsy is a beauty sub, they are also trying to create an online social community out of it. The only way to do that is to get members creating content.





> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not really mad about the "extra" at all. Ipsy is trying to get people active in their community. They are doing this by rewarding the people that do. I don't have the time or interest in being active so I don't get the extra. No biggie. *It takes time to make and upload videos and pictures. Those people who take the time to do it are being rewarded and I'm okay with that.*





> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in no way active in the Ipsy community, so I know for sure I won't be getting this bonus. Although I'm a little surprised that they're doing it because of the inevitable backlash it'll cause, my unpopular opinion is that* I don't think it's that big a deal that some people are getting it for dedicating extra time into the community.* I think it's comparable to the reward system at Ulta, or the VIB program at Sephora, except that those perks are gained by how much you spend. I also doubt they'll do it again after they see the angry feedback from members who didn't receive it. My other unpopular opinion is that I don't think Ipsy is obligated to send any extra little bonus just because it's the holiday season and their anniversary month. I know I'm probably in the minority here! {{Ducks and runs!}}


 I totally agree with you guys. As if all the stuff they're giving out this month isn't already well worth over $10. There's not really reason to complain. I don't have a ton of free time either, but if I used the free time I do have to compose videos and reviews for the ipsy community - to help it grow - then it would be really nice to get a "thank you" from them as recognition for my time. But since I don't contribute, I'm not expecting it - nor do I feel cheated - because I'm still getting the service that I pay for and items worth way more than what I'm paying. Some people are impossible to please it seems.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 10, 2012)

It kinda bothers me cause Ive been with Ipsy since the beginning but then again I rarely go on the site. I dont expect it cause I, of course, didnt work for it but I agree that ipsy will have a lot of hate to deal with this month.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, that really bothers me. For a few reasons.
> 
> ...


 I completely agree, I'm a single mom of 4 girls, and I work full time, and was taking classes online until I lost my job and had to live on unemployment for 2 months. It was barely enough to pay the rent, so I had cable (internet, home phone) disconnected. Even my cell phone was disconnected for a month because I couldn't afford to pay it. Since then I've gotten another job, but in playing "catch up" to everything I got behind on, haven't gotten cable/internet back on, so the only internet access I have besides here at work is on my phone, thru Cricket, which doesn't really let you do anything by way of video uploading. It is disappointing  that basically we get "punished" for not being able to or not wanting to sit around and make videos (or browse youtube and link those to the stupid page, half of the uploads aren't even the actual person uploading.) to upload to the website that honestly, doesn't load correctly on my phone anyway. Once I get to the site, IF I can log in, I can't log out, or use anything with a drop-down menu.  UGH. hahaha I just had to add to the rant. And you're right, we do pay the same amount, we should get the same stuff.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely agree, I'm a single mom of 4 girls, and I work full time, and was taking classes online until I lost my job and had to live on unemployment for 2 months. It was barely enough to pay the rent, so I had cable (internet, home phone) disconnected. Even my cell phone was disconnected for a month because I couldn't afford to pay it. Since then I've gotten another job, but in playing "catch up" to everything I got behind on, haven't gotten cable/internet back on, so the only internet access I have besides here at work is on my phone, thru Cricket, which doesn't really let you do anything by way of video uploading. It is disappointing  that basically we get "punished" for not being able to or not wanting to sit around and make videos (or browse youtube and link those to the stupid page, half of the uploads aren't even the actual person uploading.) to upload to the website that honestly, doesn't load correctly on my phone anyway. Once I get to the site, IF I can log in, I can't log out, or use anything with a drop-down menu.  UGH. hahaha I just had to add to the rant. And you're right, we do pay the same amount, we should get the same stuff.


You aren't being punished though, the people who do participate and grow ipsy's community are being rewarded. It is different.


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 10, 2012)

It doesn't really bother me. If I were getting fewer samples this month or if the quality of my samples were suffering, then it might upset me because then it would feel I truly losing something. As it is right now, I guess I just don't see it as being a big deal. I don't put the extra time in, and I don't really care enough to really participate in the community, so I'm fine with getting what I paid for, and others who are active and do put in the time and effort getting a bonus. I don't know, I guess I can see why some people are upset, but it's not like we're being punished, nothing is being taken away from those of us who don't participate to be given to those are active, it's an additional incentive, so I just don't see a problem with it. Of course, this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You aren't being punished though, the people who do participate and grow ipsy's community are being rewarded. It is different.


 the people who have TIME or the MEANS to participate are being rewarded. Its not my fault I don't have time, I have kids and a job.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the people who have TIME or the MEANS to participate are being rewarded. Its not my fault I don't have time, I have kids and a job.


Yeah, and you are still getting what you paid for. People who have TIME to dedicate to helping ispy out are being rewarded.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you are still getting what you paid for. People who have TIME to dedicate to helping ispy out are being rewarded.


 You're right, I am getting what I paid for, I never said I wasn't. I just think they should have done this in a different way. You can keep replying to me and giving me different answers, trying to use something I said as a way to validate your own opinion, but its not going to change mine. Thats the beauty of it. You have your opinion, and I have mine, and they're different. I respect that. I wish other people could learn to do the same. Respect others opinions and leave them alone.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2012)

It does seem unfair. A lot of organisations/companies find ways to reward loyalty to their programs (sephora's point perks, birchbox's 3-month codes) but those are things you know of beforehand and involve ways you can contribute with minimal effort.

I don't care about the item -- I don't even really want it -- but it's more the principle of the matter (or lack of it) that really bothers me here.You can't just suddenly tell people surprise~ you don't get this perk about this program we didn't tell you about. Birchbox and Sephora don't not reward people if you don't contribute to their reviews.

Overall, super rude. I was pretty excited about this month's bag, but I'm putting it on the chopping block now as well.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 10, 2012)

It's about entitlement. I didn't WORK for that bonus item so I shouldn't get it. Plain and simple. I'm sure a lot of people who post on Ipsy's site has kids and jobs. Despite having both myself I CHOOSE not to participate in their site. I could find time but I choose not to.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's about entitlement. I didn't WORK for that bonus item so I shouldn't get it. Plain and simple. I'm sure a lot of people who post on Ipsy's site has kids and jobs. Despite having both myself I CHOOSE not to participate in their site. I could find time but I choose not to.


Yup, precisely this. I see a lot of entitlement issues on this board though, lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You aren't being punished though, the people who do participate and grow ipsy's community are being rewarded. It is different.


 So true. Wow, this is bringing out a bunch of Veruca Salts, lol. It's not "rude" or unfair for a company to give out a suprise reward to its members who have earned it and it could be an incentive for people to get more involved in the future. I really don't see how it is their problem if you have kids or finals or a bad internet connection or whatever. They've been promoting their new Ipsy site like crazy with tons of contests to get people to participate and win prizes - so all the people who have entered their contests are receiving a bonus item for their support - and I think that's pretty damn awesome for MyGlam to do for their fans (especially since most of the people who have taken the time to enter probably didn't win).


----------



## diana16 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's about entitlement. I didn't WORK for that bonus item so I shouldn't get it. Plain and simple. I'm sure a lot of people who post on Ipsy's site has kids and jobs. Despite having both myself I CHOOSE not to participate in their site. I could find time but I choose not to.


THIS exactly! I chose not to go on ipsy's site and yes I am upset but its my fault because i do have time but i just didnt want to


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm contemplating subscribing come January.

Is it worth it?


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm contemplating subscribing come January.
> 
> Is it worth it?


Absolutely!


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So true. Wow, this is bringing out a bunch of Veruca Salts, lol. It's not "rude" or unfair for a company to give out a suprise reward to its members who have earned it and it could be an incentive for people to get more involved in the future. I really don't see how it is their problem if you have kids or finals or a bad internet connection or whatever. They've been promoting their new Ipsy site like crazy with tons of contests to get people to participate and win prizes - so all the people who have entered their contests are receiving a bonus item for their support - and I think that's pretty damn awesome for MyGlam to do for their fans.


Exactly, Ipsy is trying to be more than a subscription service, its something that sets them apart from the rest of the boxes. Encouraging participation is an important part of creating this community. Maybe its because I work in membership (for associations though, not subscriptions but membership is membership lol) so I'm looking at it from an engagement perspective rather than subscriber perspective, but I really don't see the issue. If someone is helping to increase the popularity of your company, they are going to help find more people who will also become engaged, why shouldn't they be rewarded? Its almost like a referral program to me.

And with that said, its just a sample. You can get the same sample by making a purchase on UD's site.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, that really bothers me. For a few reasons.
> 
> ...


 While it doesn't bother me that they're doing this, the general layout of their website that makes it look cluttered and hard to find things on it keeps me away from ever going on it unless I have to change my shipping address or something. I thought about making an effort to be interactive on there, but the website layout just doesn't encourage me hahah.

I think my biggest beef with it is its subjective. You know there are a lot of members out there who do stuff on the website and post on their facebook, but a lot of them probably aren't going to get the bonus. It's kind of at Ipsy's discretion who gets the bonus and not something you objectively earn like through a point system.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm personally not really that bothered by this, but I already have a bb cream AND a tinted moisturizer that I love, and can't see myself needing or wanting another one.  Maybe I would feel differently if this item had more value to me?

I kind of feel like they should have advertised that they were maybe going to reward those who did the videos, etc.  It would have been an easy way to avoid all of the backlash, because I feel like a lot of people would have done some reviews to get the product.

I haven't been a subscriber very long, but I also think that staying a subscriber throughout all of the HORRIBLE bags they sent out (which is why I did not subscribe earlier!) is a bigger deal than being active in the community for only a few months.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While it doesn't bother me that they're doing this, the general layout of their website that makes it look cluttered and hard to find things on it keeps me away from ever going on it unless I have to change my shipping address or something. I thought about making an effort to be interactive on there, but the website layout just doesn't encourage me hahah.
> 
> I think my biggest beef with it is its subjective. You know there are a lot of members out there who do stuff on the website and post on their facebook, but a lot of them probably aren't going to get the bonus. It's kind of at Ipsy's discretion who gets the bonus and not something you objectively earn like through a point system.


 Haha I was actually thinking that the people who will receive the sample have earned it just for being able to navigate through Ipsy's clusterf*$# website.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

I think I'm leaning towards Kyuu's thoughts.. if it's something like a rewards system they want to roll out, why not implement a program and let glammies/ipsters/whatever oddball name for subbers know? It's also a means of using customers to roll out advertising and whatnot, which is fine and smart. I suppose it's the new word of mouth method, but you all know there'll be backlash because people got excited and now will feel excluded, alienated or even discriminated against. Lol, just can't please them all. Depending on how you look at it, it smacks of mean girl method by leaving people out of the little elite circle or it's no big deal, just a perk for more interactive and involved members. I don't know much regarding the ambassador stuff or anything else, I'm only on month 2. I'm not mad that there's no "extra" for me, but think the principle and method of announcement was in poor taste. Roll out an official program and detail that you'll do perks and rewards, not just general "stay tuned" announcements on social media to whip your subbers into a frenzy lol. Maybe more people will be inclined to work towards that perk and they can prevent this misunderstanding again.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow are we really getting upset about this!?? A day ago we were all excited for our bag and now we are angry? I'm a tiny bit bummed to not get the extra, but I am new and that's just fine with me. My bag will still be great. Did they say shipping info comes today!!???


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I was actually thinking that the people who will receive the sample have earned it just for being able to navigate through Ipsy's clusterf*$# website.


 LOL ^^^^ This! I hate their website...I've gone to it a couple of times and I can't stand it...too cluttered for my taste.


----------



## freddygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't understand why people are getting so upset over not getting an extra sample. If they sent out a limited number of samples in a random drawing of subs, it would be the same thing: an EXTRA. It's not owed to you, you got (or will be getting) your bag of samples for the month, which is what you paid for and signed up for. Besides, those extras belong to Ipsy until such time as they decide to distribute them in whatever manner they choose.

It makes my teeth grind together, just as it does when one of my kids whines "it's not fair!" Since when did "it's not fair" become "the scales aren't tipped far enough in my favor"?

I have never posted a video on Ipsy's site. Mainly because it's just a tiny bit beyond my technical capabilities at the current time. I could figure it out, but I just don't feel like spending the time to do so. That said, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Ipsy, regardless of whether or not they give me extra stuff that I wasn't expecting to begin with! I am being introduced to products that I never would have thought to try, which is the entire point. These samples are not there to be my makeup routine, they are there to add to it.


----------



## cmello (Dec 10, 2012)

wow people are really upset about this beauty balm but will any of them actually unsubscribe to ipsy??? I really doubt it, so now you all know that they look for those dedicated subscribers in the future. I"m just so excited for all i'm getting for $10, let's be real ladies. PS anyone get a shipping notice?? 

Happy Monday!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It makes my teeth grind together, just as it does when one of my kids whines "it's not fair!" Since when did "it's not fair" become "the scales aren't tipped far enough in my favor"?


 Haha love this.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So true. Wow, this is bringing out a bunch of Veruca Salts, lol. It's not "rude" or unfair for a company to give out a suprise reward to its members who have earned it and it could be an incentive for people to get more involved in the future. I really don't see how it is their problem if you have kids or finals or a bad internet connection or whatever. They've been promoting their new Ipsy site like crazy with tons of contests to get people to participate and win prizes - so all the people who have entered their contests are receiving a bonus item for their support - and I think that's pretty damn awesome for MyGlam to do for their fans (especially since most of the people who have taken the time to enter probably didn't win).


Well, maybe it's because my reason for being disgruntled about this is different than other people, but I do think it's rude and unfair.

I personally believe I have helped grown and contribute to ipsy's community despite not being on their community, and I'm sure a lot other bloggers who review and have recommended the service to friends would agree. I've suggested ipsy as a subscription service to a lot of people without receiving any referrals (which I don't care about that much) and spending _a lot of time_ reviewing products and bags. I don't know how that's not contributing to their community -- it's just not on the website, which is horrible to use and navigate.

Also, there's a system that's very arbitrary for "loyalty". Like, it's not "post ___ videos/pictures/etc by __ date/or post ___ thing for this month" and you get this perk. It's just what they deem as active, which, as MissLindaJean said, can be seen in a very means girls sort of way. For the items you mentioned above, people actively were informed about those contests on their facebook for receiving bonus items and chose to do it. Instead, they just are arbitrarily informing people now they didn't get the bonus because they didn't decide to contribute by their random standards. I probably wouldn't have tried to contribute for the item even if I knew about it. I don't feel "entitled" (which, btw is really presumption to attribute to people who are annoyed about what's going on here) to anything other than what I paid for, which are the five items. I wasn't expecting anything bonus -- I'm just irritated by their business practice here, which I think are in poor taste.


----------



## themrsnichole (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not bothered by this... I didn't participate, why should I get a bonus item for participation!? I think this months bag is great in itself, can't complain! Even if this months bag wasn't as great... I still don't deserve a gift for participation.... Meh, I love ipsy!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand why people are getting so upset over not getting an extra sample. If they sent out a limited number of samples in a random drawing of subs, it would be the same thing: an EXTRA. It's not owed to you, you got (or will be getting) your bag of samples for the month, which is what you paid for and signed up for. Besides, those extras belong to Ipsy until such time as they decide to distribute them in whatever manner they choose.
> 
> ...


 Had they done a limited number of samples in a random drawing, or contest, I don't know about anyone else, but I personally would have been fine with this, even if I didn't get it, because its just luck of the draw. My issue is still that some people, even if they had the time, can't upload videos and stuff, and it was just thrown out there with no warning, no way for people who wanted a chance to get the product to actually make an effort. I'm not trying to start arguments, just stating my opinion, and it feels like I'm being singled out because of it, when there are a few others here with the same opinion as me, but my comment seemed to get a lot of "traffic" and replies/references. (not this post, but others.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also, there's a system that's very arbitrary for "loyalty". Like, it's not "post ___ videos/pictures/etc by __ date/or ___ for this month" and you get this perk. It's just what they deem as active, which, as MissLindaJean said, does seem very mean girls. For the items you mentioned above, people actively were informed about those contests on their facebook for receiving bonus items and chose to do it. Instead, they just are arbitrarily informing people now they didn't get the bonus because they didn't decide to contribute by their random standards. I probably wouldn't have tried to contribute for the item even if I knew about it. I don't feel "entitled" (which, btw is really rude and presumption to attribute to people who are annoyed about what's going on here) to anything other than what I paid for, which are the five items. I wasn't expecting anything bonus -- I'm just irritated by their business practice here.


 My thoughts exactly. It's not "unfair" but it can definitely be confusing and alienating for subscribers since there's no clear cut rubric for "qualifying" for for the reward.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 10, 2012)

**sigh** Ipsy-Gate 2012


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2012)

Sooooo.... not to interrupt the discussion, but... I got my bag!  I personally love it, I will use everything, I feel it's worth waaaay more than $10, and I'm happy.

And if anyone has seen the meme that "glitter is the herpes of craft supplies", eyeshadow pigment is the herpes of makeup.  I opened the container to swatch the color, and I will be wiping up pigment from my kitchen counter for the next few days.  

 I got the Walnut Pearl pigment.  So happy with the color! And I love how sheer the gloss is. Not sticky, and the color is very sheer and buildable.  The highlighter shade is a lovely gold with a hint of pink. 

 



 
Sorry about how my lips look.  Lol I am not wearing any other makeup either.  But I thought you'd like to see how the gloss looks on lips, not swatched on my hand.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooooo.... not to interrupt the discussion, but... I got my bag!  I personally love it, I will use everything, I feel it's worth waaaay more than $10, and I'm happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow I am really upset by this. I have been with them a year and I am paying the same amount as everyone else. Is there not something illegal about this? I have no idea, but it doesn't seem right. If they want to have a separate thing from their glam bags as an influenster type program, then that is different. It's not right to send PAYING CUSTOMERS extra products like that and not send it to the others. I might end up canceling. I'm tired of getting kiosk brand products that suck. I used the starlet eyeliner the other day and it was so rough on my eyes. Piece of crap if you ask me...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2012)

I got mine!





First, I'll say I did get that extra item that they said was for "trusted influencers".

I got the NYX in pearl, which is a pale pink, which is exactly what I wanted! That never happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Happy with the bag. The bag itself is cute, has a pink lining that says "Ipsy" on it.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooooo.... not to interrupt the discussion, but... I got my bag!  I personally love it, I will use everything, I feel it's worth waaaay more than $10, and I'm happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooooo.... not to interrupt the discussion, but... I got my bag!  I personally love it, I will use everything, I feel it's worth waaaay more than $10, and I'm happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 10, 2012)

> Sorry about how my lips look.  Lol I am not wearing any other makeup either.  But I thought you'd like to see how the gloss looks on lips, not swatched on my hand.
> I LOVE when people actually put the product on their lips.  It's great when you can see a hand swatch as well as the product on the lip.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the gloss look pink in person instead of red? It appears pink in the photo so I'm not sure if that's just lighting. And not to sound all Deliverance, but you have a pretty mouth!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Um, thanks... *backs away slowly* Do you hear banjos?   Hehehe just kidding! It IS red, although it is sheer enough to appear pink. You have to build up the layers to get that true red.  I'm going to use it over a true red lipstick for an epic glossy holiday lip color.



> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> your lips look fine to me, and I'm so glad that gloss is sheer. I just cannot for the life of me pull off red on my lips. Have you tried the highlighter yet? I'm wondering how that is going to work....


 I haven't tried a whole sheet, but I got some all over my fingers when I took that pic.  The color is really pretty, and when I rubbed it onto my other hand, it was very sheer and shimmery.  I think it'll go well with most skin tones too.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yay I got my shipping notice and should get my bag tomorrow!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's the gloss on the lips.





It's definitely a red, not a pink..,it looks more red in person, as well. BUT it is a bit sheer...which is good for me. The gloss feels nice, a bit sticky at first but got goes away.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

So...I don't ever use the Ipsy site and I'm getting the bonus item. Perhaps a lot of people on here will get it too.

Woo-hoo! Your December Glam Bag, "Haute Holiday", is just around the corner. Here's your unique tracking link that will tell you the precise status of your Glam Bag:

As well, since you are a trusted influencer in the ipsy community, you have been selected to receive a *special bonus item this month from Urban Decay*. We think you are going to love it, and we thank you for being so active with ipsy. Keep it up! And please let us know what you think about it.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Got my shipping notification yay! Should be getting my bag(s) by Wednesday.

Also I am getting the extra thing in my main account - and I have never posted any videos on ipsy.

I honestly didn't think I would get it and I was still super excited for my bag regardless.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Same!



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...I don't ever use the Ipsy site and I'm getting the bonus item. Perhaps a lot of people on here will get it too.
> 
> ...


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the gloss on the lips.
> 
> ...


 
That looks so pretty on you! How's the staying power of the gloss?


----------



## stellar136 (Dec 10, 2012)

> I like the pattern on this bag. It would make a cute makeup bag.


Definitely that one is so pretty too!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm really happy with the sheerness of the gloss. Should get mine today...I love glosses..getting one in my BB too!!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Dec 10, 2012)

Honestly, I'm not upset about this extra sample, and I do think it's fair. Yes, I've been a subscriber since the beginning and I do have the time to make videos, but don't.  I see it as a reward to the people who are already using the IPSY website to make videos and whatnot.  If anything, I see this as an incentive for those that don't make videos or use their website. Furthermore it's also a subtle way of getting people who do "unboxing" videos on Youtube to start filming "looks" with the Ipsy products. Also, I see this move going along with Michelle's vision of inspiring others to use make-up and create inventive looks and ways to use products.

(On the same note, I don't consider this move "mean girl" at all. I think if you consider "highest influencer" as being synonymous with "highest number of views" it seems pretty democratic.  After all, isn't that how Youtube rewards its vloggers and makes certain members of the community eligible for becoming Youtube partners? They use # of subscribers and views and all that.) 

Furthermore, as a couple of people mentioned before, maybe the goals of Ipsy are not just to remain as a subscription service. Rather, it's more than simply marketing and moving product to the masses, but also trying to get their customers engaged in a community that uses their products. It could be a clever way of creating an incentive for people who normally hoard samples and use them months later to use the samples immediately. This important because if Ipsy wants to get people to purchase the featured monthly products, they need to get subscribers to actively testing and using the beauty items. In turn those who are using the products will be more likely to make a full-size purchase, and the kick-back from the purchase is what helps drive Ipsy's profits.  Thus, I see this move as a neat solution to fulfilling a lot of Ipsy's goals, which are: 1. to get people to use the samples immediately, 2. get people to create content for their website 3. inspire others to use the make-up, and 4. indirectly encourage sales of products.

For those who are upset with the lack of a rewards' program for loyal subscribers who have been around since the beginning or for those that refer people to Ipsy, I would hold back on anger. Honestly, we don't know if Ipsy is planning a rewards program for those subscribers because they're still developing their company. This past fall has been a time of great change- re-branding their name, revamping the website, customizing bag contents, and even starting gift subscriptions. Maybe in a few months with they have unveiled more bonus perks, all this fuss that's being raised now will look silly.
 

Another point I want to address is that Ipsy does the MOST giveaways for full sets of products (not just samples but the entire collection or line of products) on Facebook to subscribers especially when you compare what Birchbox gives away on its Youtube.  If you're feeling short-changed, just post more comments on their Facebook contests.  It's relatively faster and less time consuming compared to making videos for an extra sample. I mean how many of us here on MuT have won things from Ipsy's contests compared to the amount of people winning things from Birchbox or any of the other companies? Please note that I'm speaking in relative terms because I know not everyone has won something, but I haven't heard of anyone ever winning anything from Birchbox or Sample Society.  But that's  probably because Birchbox and Sample Society DON'T have giveaways or contests on their Facebook page.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not mad about not getting it.  I never go on their website because it is a HOT MESS.  And I'm just not into making videos of my fat face to put up on YouTube anyway.  

HOWEVER, I think they could have better handled it so that people wouldn't get soooo butthurt.  Like, tell them ahead of time that if they're super-duper active on their HOT MESS of a website, that they COULD receive a special bonus in their bag.  I mean, it wouldn't have been that hard to get the buzz out...put a card in the bags from last month, post on their Facebook a thousand more times, email, notices on their HOT MESS website.  Now, they're just going to have people screaming, "OMG I DIDN"T KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!"  and all that and getting butthurt...creating a bit of a headache for them that would have (more) easily been remedied by doing a little prep work instead of damage control.  

My two cents....FWIW.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not mad about not getting it.  I never go on their website because it is a HOT MESS.  And I'm just not into making videos of my fat face to put up on YouTube anyway.
> 
> ...


That's true on both counts. They need to make their website more user-friendly because I can't stand going on their website either. Everything is too confusing.  Also I agree that they should make a note card that states that if people create content for their website they'll have a chance of winning extras in their bags.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

Those are good ideas! Is it bad that I've only been on the website twice? Once to sign up, then confirm and browse.. definitely a poopy site to weed through, not at all user friendly.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not mad about not getting it.  I never go on their website because it is a HOT MESS.  And I'm just not into making videos of my fat face to put up on YouTube anyway.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that these things would have helped people from being so mad.

BUT that got me thinking (and idk if this comes off as directed at anyone in particular because its not)...isn't that kind of part of the reward? Like people were doing it because they wanted to, not because they were thinking they'd get something out of it. It makes the surprise a little better, you know?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2012)

Also, as I said, I got the bonus item, and I don't use their site much. The included paper makes it sound like they take into account other things - bloggers, vloggers, etc.

I do usually review each product each month on their site, but I rarely post looks or anything like that...


----------



## katlyne (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> bunch of Veruca Salts





> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And not to sound all Deliverance, but you have a pretty mouth!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  can I just say, I love your movie references.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

Veruca salts or not, calling people brats subtly because they feel a certain way does not help. People have their opinions, let them have their moment to complain and then they'll move on. Isn't that the point? We come here to share, vent and voice thoughts and opinions. Differing opinions are just that, so let's be nice and respectful folks.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Veruca salts or not, calling people brats subtly because they feel a certain way does not help. People have their opinions, let them have their moment to complain and then they'll move on. Isn't that the point? We come here to share, vent and voice thoughts and opinions. Differing opinions are just that, so let's be nice and respectful folks.


 But my opinion was that they were being Veruca Salts - that was me sharing and venting and voicing my thoughts and opinions in a humorous way rather than saying something disrespectful. Sorry, but I don't think I was being mean. Maybe I just have thicker skin because I've been called a lot worse than a Veruca Salt and lived to tell about it lol.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 10, 2012)

i think the thought of giving extra for a few subbies is a nice gesture from Ipsy. it only boils down to the fact that nobody saw this issue coming. it's a nice surprise for those who devote their time to be rewarded. others who did not receive it feel indifferent because of the same fee they pay, yet they do not have the time to put on doing vid/reviews, feedback etc.

now it shows that there are a few on this forum receiving the xtra even they do not actively engage in the ipsy community, that's another angle of the story which kinda aggravates the situation.

i hope we'd hear ipsy's part on how they decided who the people to include in their "trusted influencers" circle.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 10, 2012)

I was kind of intimidated that the gloss looked so red, but I'm glad to see that it actually looks quite pretty on! Reds scare me because I have such pale skin. I think it would be cool to get the UD extra, but I effing hate their craptastic website so I'm not active and not expecting it. That thing is a clusterf$%k and a half to even look it. But I'm excited to get my bag. I don't use loose pigments because I'm a total klutz. I'm wondering how well that NYX product would work to be pressed? Otherwise, I probably wouldn't end up using it at all.

I'm oddly intrigued by the highlighting papers, which I find surprising. I wonder if you can use a brush on them? I know if I press a sheet to my face I'll look like a mess. I imagine you can swipe your finger on it then apply to your face, but if I'm at home using it I would prefer using a brush.

I'm glad to see a different bag shape though! I'm with the others in hoping that new shapes appear in the coming months. I have so many regular bags that they're just sitting around becasue I have no clue what to do with them.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 10, 2012)

I haven't gotten a shipping email yet, but my bag came today! I got the extra item and i was gone at the packer game yesterday so I didn't even know about it until I opened my bag. Yes, I blog and make videos, I'll occasionally like something on their FB page, but I never do anything on their website, so I'm not sure how they picked. FYI I also got the pearl nyx and I'm really excited to use it.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was kind of intimidated that the gloss looked so red, but I'm glad to see that it actually looks quite pretty on! Reds scare me because I have such pale skin. I think it would be cool to get the UD extra, but I effing hate their craptastic website so I'm not active and not expecting it. That thing is a clusterf$%k and a half to even look it. But I'm excited to get my bag. I don't use loose pigments because I'm a total klutz. I'm wondering how well that NYX product would work to be pressed? Otherwise, I probably wouldn't end up using it at all.
> 
> ...


 I was a bit put-off when I read someone - I think MagicalMom - say that it got all over her fingers when she opened the highlighting papers. Seems a bit messy I wish they were just blotting papers haha.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 10, 2012)

That site is a nightmare. Weird move. BB's points system beats this.

It would have been nice if they had rewarded people who had stuck through the whole terrible bags of the first 3/4 of the year. I just joined, but anniversary gifts would have been so non-controversial!



> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've received the UD balm from Urban Decay with my last order and I guess I'm kinda indifferent, but it still sucks that Ipsy is only giving it out to 'influencers' on their own website. When I want to read or talk about makeup, I come here and rarely take the time to log in to ipsy's site.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 10, 2012)

I got the email too and I only posted one look when they first started the website.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you! I thought I was just an idiot about that site!



> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's true on both counts. They need to make their website more user-friendly because I can't stand going on their website either. Everything is too confusing.  Also I agree that they should make a note card that states that if people create content for their website they'll have a chance of winning extras in their bags.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 10, 2012)

> But my opinion was that they were being Veruca Salts - that was me sharing and venting and voicing my thoughts and opinions in a humorous way rather than saying something disrespectful. Sorry, but I don't think I was being mean. Maybe I just have thicker skin because I've been called a lot worse than a Veruca Salt and lived to tell about it lol.


 Saying it overtly or subtly, still the same. We're all here with thoughts and opinions, but the main thing is to still be respectful and polite. Having a person or several insult others with a smile and a laugh doesn't negate the rudeness and insult behind the commentary, thick skin or not. Same with the acting like little children comment made by another. It's not bad to have differing opinions, but all can disagree or debate a topic and maintain respect and polite behavior towards each other.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 10, 2012)

Bam, Ipsy in the mail around the same time as the tracking # went out for me.

The red gloss is sheer and sort of buildable, but it makes it more pinky that red to me.  It feels a little thick too which makes building it difficult.  It's still a pretty decent bag setup, though.

As for the irritation with surprises for select few, I only wish they would have advertised it sooner, but it makes sense that they would give to those who contributed.  To those who got notice of the extra item on here and said you hadn't participated on the site, did you send any referrals to anyone or anything?  Just curious.  Anyway, it was enough to make me _consider_ participating over there a little bit.

I may try to throw together a look from this bag for the heck of it especially since I got my bag so quickly.  I'll post it in this tread too if I do.  : )


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a bit put-off when I read someone - I think MagicalMom - say that it got all over her fingers when she opened the highlighting papers. Seems a bit messy I wish they were just blotting papers haha.


 Oh gosh! I meant to say it got on my fingers because I was using my fingers to hold it open to a page to take the pic.  It stayed on the sheet if I wasn't touching it.  It did look like it would come off with a brush though (kind of like the sephora eyeshadow cards?)

Of course, my opinion may change when I actually try to use it though.  I'm pretty klutzy, so if it works out, than it's an awesome product!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh gosh! I meant to say it got on my fingers because I was using my fingers to hold it open to a page to take the pic.  It stayed on the sheet if I wasn't touching it.  It did look like it would come off with a brush though (kind of like the sephora eyeshadow cards?)
> 
> Of course, my opinion may change when I actually try to use it though.  I'm pretty klutzy, so if it works out, than it's an awesome product!


 Oh ok, I thought you meant they were powdery or something. Either way, I don't know how to use highlighter without looking ridiculous so I'm still doubtful that these will be any easier. But everything else in the bag is awesome, I really hope I get the pink shadow that Yousoldtheworld got!


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Dec 10, 2012)

I just wanted to say that i am really truly a newbie to this and not an influencer of anyone except hopefully for my 3 daughters and a troop of Brownies, and I did get the extra sample (and its a .12oz sample def no full size). They used poor judgement by claiming influence as a premise for the distribution. .. It was probably nothing more than random. Really. Even without that though, it's a beautiful bag with some really nice products.


----------



## bwgraham (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisyheadmaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wanted to say that i am really truly a newbie to this and not an influencer of anyone except hopefully for my 3 daughters and a troop of Brownies, and I did get the extra sample (and its a .12oz sample def no full size). They used poor judgement by claiming influence as a premise for the distribution. .. It was probably nothing more than random. Really. Even without that though, it's a beautiful bag with some really nice products.


 I am just curious to what the weight of your bag was? I am sure the extra item added some (even if just a tiny amount) of weight that would be more than a bag without it.

my shipping email says that my bag weight is:  .3880.   I am assuming that since i am new and not active on the website that I will not receive the extra sample.

oh and you are the greatest influencer of those that really matter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 10, 2012)

Seems like to me anyone who has posted/liked/reviewed etc... Is getting it, Is anyone getting it who's only posted 1 time?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...I don't ever use the Ipsy site and I'm getting the bonus item. Perhaps a lot of people on here will get it too.
> 
> ...


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Dec 10, 2012)

> I am just curious to what the weight of your bag was? I am sure the extra item added some (even if just a tiny amount) of weight that would be more than a bag without it. my shipping email says that my bag weight is:Â  .3880.Â Â  I am assuming that since i am new and not active on the website that I will not receive the extra sample. oh and you are the greatest influencer of those that reallyÂ matter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You know, I never got a shipping notice, but I will check the envelope when I get back home.. Off to pick up the brownies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for the kind words, btw.


----------



## Opprobrium (Dec 10, 2012)

I keep seeing people mention referring new members, but I can't find that anywhere on the site. How does one go about doing that?


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hm... My hypothesis might actually be that they _are_ rewarding other contributors. I know we both blog, and I've actively posted my reviews to their facebook wall, and my FB picture is the same as the one picture on their website (which was the only thing I put up).
> ...


 LOL I would be so shocked if they acknowledged my blog - I have all of 7 followers I think. But I also post my review links on their Facebook so who knows. No haircut, I'm actually trying to grow my hair out, but I actually had my bangs down this day instead of lazily pinning them back like I always do because they are a pain in the ass, so I figured I would capture the moment since I probably won't do it again for awhile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisyheadmaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wanted to say that i am really truly a newbie to this and not an influencer of anyone except hopefully for my 3 daughters and a troop of Brownies


 That's so sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got my tracking # and it should be here wednesday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cant wait


----------



## Dockmaster (Dec 10, 2012)

I already have the extra sample.  I got it directly from Urban Decay when I ordered the new Naked Basics palette.  No big deal in my world.  Their site is awful and I haven't figured out how to navigate it.  I am no makeup guru, just a collector of goos as the video posted earlier said.  I love the goo, but am not always good at knowing how to use it.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 10, 2012)

did we ever figure out if the mirabella primer is full-sized or not?


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 10, 2012)

Its in your tracking email if you get the extra item or not..

I do think people jumped the gun on getting pissed off

I'm getting the extra item and even when I wasn't sure I didn't think much of it.. People got extra items b4 and I wasn't one of them and I never complained or cared thats the luck of the draw.

I personally feel that they pick the names out of a hat..

I mean I am a blogger and have a youtube channel but if you have check it out I only have 4 videos up which I believe only one is an Ipsy Bag.

I have 31 followers on my blog but only 2 subscribers on my youtube.

I blog more than youtube cause I do have 4 kids and can't always have the time to video myself, but blogging is pretty simple and doesn't take too much time at all one post a week or even one post per bag I think is fine. 

I'm a stay at home mom and am very busy but I don't go out with any friends or even dates with my husband, don't have babysitters or anyone to help me so My release is at least once a week the kiddies go to bed and I type take pics or whatever.

Now about the site...

The site needs major help!

I'm not there too much because I tried to enter one of there contests and I was completely confused as to where to post it and some contest look like they are still open even thou they are not. It is very confusing for newbies and even me! I think it needs to be cleaned up. 

This is the first time I'm getting an extra item so I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

Please note that I'm speaking in relative terms because I know not everyone has won something, but I haven't heard of anyone ever winning anything from Birchbox or Sample Society.  But that's  probably because Birchbox and Sample Society DON'T have giveaways or contests on their Facebook page.

I won a whole bunch of Stila goodies from Birchbox in a pinterest contest this summer.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I won a whole bunch of Stila goodies from Birchbox in a pinterest contest this summer.


 Lucky! You look so stoked haha


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky! You look so stoked haha


 Thanks.  I was surprised that I won, but one of the birchbox ops wanted me to take a pic with it after I received them.  I dunno why, but I wanted to look nice just in case I was featured on their blog or something (I wasn't)


----------



## Nicole Rae (Dec 10, 2012)

Got my tracking number and my bag today! Not surprised that I didn't get the extra item - as I don't participate much with the community (outside of the occasional post to MuT). Overall another month of great products from Ipsy! 

But my goodness, the tube of gloss is bright red!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

(EDITED to ad: I got the Walnut Pearl NYX


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 10, 2012)

Still no tracking email for me :/  Is there a way to find it in my account on the Ipsy website?


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't think I've ever posted on their site and I got the sample. I think I may have updated my public profile on the site once... Do you think that counts? haha. I also got the NYX in Mink; haven't seen anyone so far with that color. I got my tracking email this morning, which for me means that my bag is in my mailbox, so I didn't actually read the email, and I was surprised and happy with my extra little sample until I realize what a big deal a free sample apparently was.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's Ipsy's response regarding the extra sample (from their Facebook):

We value every single one of our subscribers and that's why we continue to deliver amazing Glam Bags month after month - we know that your $10 is hard-earned and we want to delight you with your Glam Bag experience. This month's bag alone has 5 items (all makeup in response to customer feedback), including 3 full-size items! We believe we are delivering amazing products at a fantastic value, and this is a benefit that we are providing to every single Glam Bag subscriber. 

Additionally, from time-to-time, we will work with brands that can only supply limited quantities of samples, which is the case with this month's exclusive pre-launch product from Urban Decay. Rather than say no to a fantastic opportunity to work with Urban Decay, we chose to find a way to send this sample to customers who are active in our community more broadly. While Glam Bags are an important part of our community, it's not the only way to get involved with ipsy. We view our site, plus our presence in all of the social media platforms, as a really important part of the community experience. Part of the vision of ipsy is to find women who inspire you and whose opinion you trust. So for this sample, we chose to provide it as a bonus to women who create Looks on ipsy, create videos on YouTube, participate with us on Facebook and other. These women are committing time and energy to express themselves and create valuable content that the rest of our community can enjoy and interact with. Thank you all for your feedback. As always, we appreciate it greatly and are so happy to have you all as part of our community!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's Ipsy's response regarding the extra sample (from their Facebook):
> 
> ...


Interesting. I guess my hypothesis had some merit. I'm just curious how they managed to link youtube vloggers, bloggers, and people on FB to their ipsy accounts


----------



## freddygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's Ipsy's response regarding the extra sample (from their Facebook):
> 
> ...


 Perfectly fair. No complaints here about how it was handled. If they had announced it ahead of time, they would have gotten a mad influx of videos and postings from people who were only doing so in the hopes of winning the extra product. Plus, if the extras were so limited in numbers that they still couldn't provide them to everyone who submitted videos and postings just to get the bonus sample, then they'd have people even more angry.


----------



## Wida (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my bag today!  I totally wasn't expecting it because I'm in Utah and I never got a tracking email.  I didn't get the extra, but that's ok as I've never done a single thing on Ipsy's website.  I love everything in it except the gloss - I don't really care for glosses and I don't wear red, so I'll be trading that.  My eyeshadow color is walnut, which looks dark but very pretty.  It's one of the colors that I would have chosen for myself, so yay!   All in all, it's a great bag and I love Ipsy more every month.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2012)

So here are the 10 NYX Cosmetics loose pearl shadows Ipsy sent out.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perfectly fair. No complaints here about how it was handled. If they had announced it ahead of time, they would have gotten a mad influx of videos and postings from people who were only doing so in the hopes of winning the extra product. Plus, if the extras were so limited in numbers that they still couldn't provide them to everyone who submitted videos and postings just to get the bonus sample, then they'd have people even more angry.


I'd still disagree (even as someone who knows they are getting the item now). I think as a policy it's fair, but they should've announced the general opportunity of the program, which would make people contribute in the long run. Like, "Oh, sometimes we'll include bonus items to people who contribute in ___ to get bonus items!" Even if they'd announced it, I would've continued blogging as I have been and wouldn't have posted anything through ipsy. Like then maybe they would've chosen on ly to give it to bloggers, or maybe the next time, only people who actively put stuff on their ipsy board or vloggers. I wouldn't be upset if I didn't get something a vlogger was getting because that's not my thing. I think that would've made the program more equal. It's less fair that no one knew about this opportunity in general until now.

I mean, announcing this is going to make people contribute more in the future now, so I don't understand why they had to wait to put the item in our bags until they could announce it. I'm certainly not going to start actively using ipsy's board or to stop blogging just because of this program's existence.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 10, 2012)

I got the black. I don't think I would wear it so I won't open it. It's in my trade list. Honestly the eye liner is the only think I didn't put on my trade list. It was a great bag, just not items I would get much use of. I love to trade!!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I would be so shocked if they acknowledged my blog - I have all of 7 followers I think. But I also post my review links on their Facebook so who knows. No haircut, I'm actually trying to grow my hair out, but I actually had my bangs down this day instead of lazily pinning them back like I always do because they are a pain in the ass, so I figured I would capture the moment since I probably won't do it again for awhile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not to be a stalker or anything but I read your blog at least once a week. I need to follow you but I usually click through your siggy.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 10, 2012)

I got the shipping notice...not getting the extra item, my blog is pretty new and I only have 4 subscribers, also never done anything on the ipsy website, but I agree with Kyuu point of view. Also think it's unfair they didn't give anything to long time subscribers, I'm not one of them so I wouldn't be getting it, but I do know about all the issues ipsy had and they should be rewarding the people that stayed through that. I got the extra product, but from UD's website and I don't really like it, I've tried other BB cream type of products and they are much better. They(UD) even recommend to use foundation on top of it...why would I use a foundation t ype of product and THEN put foundation on top of it? so primer + bb+ foundation? I rather just use my missha bb cream or my MUF HD foundation...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the black. I don't think I would wear it so I won't open it. It's in my trade list. Honestly the eye liner is the only think I didn't put on my trade list. It was a great bag, just not items I would get much use of. I love to trade!!


 



Top is swatched with Hard Candy's Show Girl's Secret and bottom is dry swatched over bare skin.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I won a whole bunch of Stila goodies from Birchbox in a pinterest contest this summer.


 SWAG ^^


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 10, 2012)

Got my bag today! I love it! Best bag of em all!

Got NYX in Mocha Pearl

I love the name of the Gloss 'Hot Mess"

Love the Eyeliner (Black)

Needed a new one

Excited to use highlight papers.

I am growing fond of Primer.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

I got the black eyeliner (I got this color when I bought the smoked kit), and my nyx stuff is called "charcoal pearl" (a dark gray)


----------



## mermuse (Dec 10, 2012)

So I put together a look with the items in my bag mostly to swatch out to you guys, but also to plop down on the ipsy website.  Yeesh, that website is confusing.  I can see what the annoyances are.  First of all, the page is bouncing around all over the place.  It's not easy to browse user looks at all (and there are quite a few celebrity pictures which is not what I was execting), and I see that there are challenges, but I can't figure out how to find more information or anything.  The link isn't responding. It's like the scripts are messed up or something, but I have all of them running.  Bah, I don't know.  It's easier to just post here in the meantime if you're interested.

Anyway, here's what I did using pretty much only items in the bag and little else as well as my thoughts:









For the eyes, I used the UD liner in zero for tightlining and I applied a winged liner as well as used it to smudge in the crease for shading.  I also received the NYX pigment in silver pearl which was messy to apply and proceeded to get all over the liner I'd painstakingly applied.  Hah.  I am happy I got this variation as I have virtually no silver and sort of enjoyed playing with a color I wouldn't normally reach for, but I've got to figure out a better means to apply and extract this pigment.  I applied this over the Mirabella primer which is for eyes and face which is clear with a soft silicone texture to it that isn't as greasy as most. 

I used the Lancome Hypnose Star mascara I picked up from the Sephora It Kit because it might be my new favorite mascara on the planet and there wasn't any mascara in this bag.

Foundation was Missha BB cream in 27 placed on top of more of the Mirabella primer, and I used Tarte's Amazonian Clay translucent powder to set it.

I really like the color of the Mai Couture highlighter blush and used it more heavily on my cheeks and very delicately on my nose, but I found it to be a little bit difficult to control.

The lips are of course the Be a Bombshell in Hot Mess which I applied several coats of.  It's a bit thick and a little tacky in texture, but seems to be staying around.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not to be a stalker or anything but I read your blog at least once a week. I need to follow you but I usually click through your siggy.


 Aww! I should probably update it more often then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you have one I can follow?


----------



## ValentineLissar (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I won a whole bunch of Stila goodies from Birchbox in a pinterest contest this summer.


 I completely stand corrected that Birchbox does giveaways.  That looks amazing! 

But anyways, I still think that Ipsy does a crap ton of giveaways for subscribers compared to some of the other sub companies out there.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I completely stand corrected that Birchbox does giveaways.  That looks amazing!
> ...


 Thanks.  I gave half of them to a friend for her birthday since she didn't have $ for high end makeup.  I agree with you on the ipsy thing though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerjenny (Dec 10, 2012)

ok is the nyx ultra pearl manta an eyeshadow? I have no idea what it is.  The bombshell gloss is a hot mess! No way can I wear that.  I'm excited to try the eyeliner and the primer. I've never tried highlighter papier so that will be cool.  What was the extra item?


----------



## gingerjenny (Dec 10, 2012)

oh and i really like the bag this month


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 10, 2012)

can anyone explain to me why michelle phan is so popular????

ive watched a few of her videos and here eyeshadow is never even and not blended well?

mine isnt perfect myself... but i dont go on you tube and make videos either


----------



## yoru (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can anyone explain to me why michelle phan is so popular????
> 
> ...


I am crying reading this. Finally someone understands. I have been a fan for over 3 years and I used to love her. Her skills are not exceptionally good but she started this whole make up guru thing on youtube. While her old tutorials are fun and creative, her laziness and lack of passion (even though she claims to have) make her video painful to watch recently.

Not to mention she doesn't care about constructive criticism and allows her minions to attack whoever says anything negative like how she can't blend. More like a tyranny there in her channel now.


----------



## snnow (Dec 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping notification ! woo! and I also got selected to recieve the sample...I wouldn't consider myself being an active on ipsy site/fb page..I've posted a few times but by no means am I a trusted influencer...However I have been a member since the 1st bag, so I do feel my extra sample is deserved.  Had I not recieved it I would be a bit bummed because they did not state that by being active you are more likely to recieve extras...If they said that up front I don't think as many people would be upset.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine is almost exactly the same weight so am getting disappointed in advance that there will be small amounts of items included.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just hope I get a bag this month, Im still waiting for November's bag. I wrote to them and they said they would resend my November bag but they sent a tracking link of a bag that was already delivered to someone in October. I wrote about that and still waiting to hear from them. So  upset that I got a one year sub. Hopefully I will feel better once I get my bags.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am crying reading this. Finally someone understands. I have been a fan for over 3 years and I used to love her. Her skills are not exceptionally good but she started this whole make up guru thing on youtube. While her old tutorials are fun and creative, her laziness and lack of passion (even though she claims to have) make her video painful to watch recently.
> ...


I think the fact that she's one of the first people to post makeup videos on youtube make her special but I agree...I've found a lot of other people wayyyy better on Youtube!


----------



## samvanz12 (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my bag today! Surprising, seeing that I got my tracking today, which says my bag is still in IL (I'm in Milwaukee.)

Anyway, happy with everything so far.  I got the NYX powder in Mink Pearl, which I think is really pretty.

The gloss is a little bright for me, but I'll probably layer it with something to make it work for me.

I didn't get the extra gift, which I'm totally okay with.  I'm in my last semester of college, and I definitely don't have the time to be a "trusted influencer."  I'm not sure I completely understand the concept of their website anyway...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 10, 2012)

I am pretty sure the extra item selection process was a totally random draw.(so all you whiners can be happy now, you lost because it was a raffle, not because you didn't earn it)  I have only picked a username on their site and commented on their facebook a handful of times. Definitely not exactly an influencer/brand ambassador. Should be fun to try out, I never really purchase much face makeup beyond my trusted mac foundations.

I spend my influencing time on Klout because my boyfriend and I get all sorts of awesome stuff. We just got a $300 sony video camera... now thats a reward for influence, not an extra sample.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Interesting. I guess my hypothesis had some merit. I'm just curious how they managed to link youtube vloggers, bloggers, and people on FB to their ipsy accounts


 Good point.  Personally, I think they should just send out the "extras" random.  Not everyone has the time to spend on Facebook, or is a blogger or vlogger, although we all spend the same 10.00 on Ipsy every month.   That aside, I think getting 5 products, 3 of them full-size is an amazing deal. 

I recieved my shipping notice today!  Someone said the lip gloss is bright red, which makes me very happy!  I have a lot of lip glosses but not a bright red.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2012)

Got mine today too...I got sky pink pearl for the Nyx. It's a lovely shade...looking forward to trying it out. A nice bag. I may not share with my 3 teen girls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Got my shipping notification today AND my bag today. Pleasant surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine!
> 
> ...


 Its a great Ipsy bag, with or without the extra sample.  I just posted my thoughts on the extra sample - I just think it should be random since everyone pays the same price, but its not that big of a deal.  If the extra sample was an eyeshadow, that would be a different story - ha ha!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 10, 2012)

Also if the selection wasn't random (like I have a hunch it may be), this needs to be addressed, it appears that a lot of you are (a little too) upset over the way they decided to distribute the extra samples.

They are trying to promote a completely different service with the extra sample.

1. They are a successful monthly beauty subscription. Users pay $10 and get the sample bag. Everybody here who is subscribed gets exactly what they paid for. 

2. They *want* to make ipsy.com a destination beauty site. A company can only do so much for self promotion, it is the normal people 'influencers/brand evangelists etc." who promote and use a product/service that really spread the service. 

They do not owe any subscriber an extra product. This extra product is not tied to the subscription. 

They are rewarding people who choose to spend some amount of time engaged with ipsy *beyond the glambag* everything else around it that isn't directly the bag. Videos, facebook engagement, blogs, reviews. All things that when shared drive traffic to their site. 

Sorry, but your glambag subscription doesn't add to their subscriber base unless you get other people to sub, and since they do not have a referral programs, they are using site activity to stand in for potential referrals. Those are the people who have earned the extra sample. Everybody has to decide how to spend their free time, a lot of us spend it here, but there are people who probably spend 10 minutes a day on ipsy. In the long run it's not much, but its a conscious decision they make to keep returning to the site.

On top of that a bunch of you are saying you deserve a sample, but their website is complete shit...uhm...obviously if you feel that way, you aren't a promoter of *ipsy.com *_(not glambag)_* *and shouldn't get the reward anyway.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't post much on their site but I do post blog reviews and some on their f facebook...and I have posted some reviews on their site and maybe two looks...I dont know their criteria but I would not have been toosad if I missed out on it...


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww! I should probably update it more often then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you have one I can follow?


No blog here. I just like reading all of you guys blogs! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also if the selection wasn't random (like I have a hunch it may be), this needs to be addressed, it appears that a lot of you are (a little too) upset over the way they decided to distribute the extra samples.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  Your comment summarizes my point that I posted a few pages ago and was far more coherent!


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok is the nyx ultra pearl manta an eyeshadow? I have no idea what it is.  The bombshell gloss is a hot mess! No way can I wear that.  I'm excited to try the eyeliner and the primer. I've never tried highlighter papier so that will be cool.  What was the extra item?


 Yes, it's eyeshadow. Just use a little Fix + and it'll work fine. I own another pigment by NYX and it's actually very beautiful. I agree with the lip gloss. I hate red lip gloss/lipsticks. I've tried them and just don't like them. I wish they would send a nice pale color (nude, light pink etc).


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Dec 10, 2012)

I just got my tracking email today, then came home to find my bag had been delivered... what a great early birthday present! (it's tomorrow by the way, LOL!). I got the extra item also... but I posted a couple of bag opening videos on youtube and posted on my blog. I agree that if they had announced something, there would have been all kinds of people making videos and doing this and that just to get an extra sample (which as they stated, they didn't get enough to give out to everyone anyway). Plus, I appreciate that it wasn't a little bribery tactic to get their subbers to do this and do that for an extra sample. Maybe a contest or random draw would've made more sense since they didn't get enough for everyone but their hearts were in the right place and they just wanted to say "thank you" to those that have already been devoting their time to Ipsy without having been asked to or bribed, even if it's just a few minutes here and there. Anyways, that's just my take but then again, who am I?

   I love the bag this month! I think the color and shape of the bag are cute and I love the Ipsy logos on the inside of the bag! I got the Nyx in Walnut Pearl which I really love! I've been on a neutral eye kick lately so it's perfect for the crease and outer corner. I'm looking forward to trying all of the products and couldn't be happier!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2012)

Dang I wish I had known how quickly I would be getting my ipsy bag because it already made it to my parents house and I won't be there until next wednesday! I'll just have to be patient. I think I'm just used to the uncertainties of birchbox at this point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2012)

Let's stop being snide about differing opinions. This is a forum, most everyone posting their opinion about this a subscriber, and everyone has a right to critique the way that Ipsy advertises (or chooses not to advertise) the promotion. There is no *right* answer but we don't have to be snarky when we're on our soapbox.


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got my Ipsy bag today:

-Black eyeliner is always good to have around, especially from reputable brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Sticking this in my purse.

-lol I got the same shade of dark brown NYX shimmer as the rollerball from February, which I never used--would have preferred a highlighting shimmer, but that's ok.

-The red lipgloss is a lot more wearable than I thought it would be, so that was fun to try. Though, it would have been nice to go with current trends with a dark berry lippie--last month's lip gloss was sheer and didn't impart much color.

-I don't know how I feel about the Mirabella primer--it felt like a goopy mineral oil, and didn't absorb that quickly. I don't know if I would put it on my eyes, as it is essentially a runny, greasy liquid. I swatched it on my hand though, and it did make a noticeable difference with eyeshadow.

-I really like the pigment from the Mai Couture paper--it's pretty much a blush + highlighter in one, because it has a nice rosey color. It's definitely more of a sparkle than a shimmer. It was really messy though, I got glitter all over my fingers and I couldn't really blend it in that well.

amen  /emoticons/biggrin[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Let's stop being snide about differing opinions. . . There is no *right* answer but we don't have to be snarky when we're on our soapbox.


----------



## pengutango (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did we ever figure out if the mirabella primer is full-sized or not?


 Not sure if someone answered your question Meahlea, but it's full sized.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hey everyone! I'm new this forum.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super excited that I got my glam bag today, especially since I wasn't expecting it 'til the 12th. It's my 2nd bag and I'm very happy what I've gotten thus far since I joined ipsy. Anyone have experience with using the highlighter sheets that we got? I'm not too sure how to use them, even with the instructions...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

Any way of knowing you get the bonus item ahead of.time?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's stop being snide about differing opinions. This is a forum, most everyone posting their opinion about this a subscriber, and everyone has a right to critique the way that Ipsy advertises (or chooses not to advertise) the promotion. There is no *right* answer but we don't have to be snarky when we're on our soapbox.


 +1


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any way of knowing you get the bonus item ahead of.time?


 It will say so in your tracking email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 10, 2012)

I've never really learned anything from her, her biggest hits were costume-y makeup tutorials for like, sailor moon and vampires. I think Panacea81 was the first person to really start monetizing YT fame--she came out with her own line of makeup palettes at Sephora a few years ago.

I wouldn't say Michelle Phan is lazy, as she does seem to put a lot of effort in her tutorials--it's just that I wouldn't call her a makeup artist. She just knows how to market herself well. Promise Phan though--she knows makeup inside out!



> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Her skills are not exceptionally good but she started this whole make up guru thing on youtube. While her old tutorials are fun and creative, her laziness and lack of passion (even though she claims to have) make her video painful to watch recently.
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2012)

So I've been asked on my Facebook wall of my thoughts on the matter about the bonus item. I have mixed emotions on it - I'm happy a bonus item was sent out to those who participate on FB, their site and blog/vlog but at the same time I feel bad for those who didn't get the bonus item. I totally understand that the item was limited and that the best course was to give it to those who do participate more on their site but at the same time wish that the item wasn't talked about before hand because it made it seem as if everyone was getting it. Wish they would have sent everyone a piece of chocolate like they did in February so no one would have been left out.

I'm getting the bonus item but my girls are not which is totally understandable since they don't participate at all on the Ipsy FB wall or on Ipsy.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Dec 10, 2012)

I enjoy watching Michelle because I think her videos are interesting to watch. I don't actually try to learn from her.  I also do enjoy watching Lisa Eldridge's channel and I think I tend to learn more from her.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 10, 2012)

They mention it in the tracking email.



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any way of knowing you get the bonus item ahead of.time?


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's their tutorial for the blush: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mY6x4RsLho&amp;t=0m25s basically you rip a sheet off and pat it on your skin.

I find it it messy and hard to control, and although I like its portability I don't know if I'd ever feel the need to re-apply highlighter when I'm already out. It'd be easier to just bring a mini highlighter/shimmery eyeshadow and use your fingers to blend anyway. But the color payoff is nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have experience with using the highlighter sheets that we got? I'm not too sure how to use them, even with the instructions...


----------



## pengutango (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's their tutorial for the blush: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mY6x4RsLho&amp;t=0m25s basically you rip a sheet off and pat it on your skin.
> 
> I find it it messy and hard to control, and although I like its portability I don't know if I'd ever feel the need to re-apply highlighter when I'm already out. It'd be easier to just bring a mini highlighter/shimmery eyeshadow and use your fingers to blend anyway. But the color payoff is nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 Thanks for the link.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's good to know as I was also wondering how easy it is to use. I almost never wear makeup, so even though it's great for convenience, I don't know if I'd actually get use of it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 10, 2012)

Got my bag today, the shipping bag was completely slashed open.. mine must jave been on top of the big box that contained the little bags. At least everything came intact, aside from the scratch on the bag!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Dec 10, 2012)

Got my first glam bag today! I was so impressed with the contents of the bag, I really love the highlighter papers. It gave my pale skin just a perfect hint of color. The hot mess lip gloss was right! Put way too much on at first but after I blended it it tamed down a bit. I got the NYX shadow in ultra pearl mania. Very excited to try all of this in one look tomorrow! I thought it might be funny to you subscription lovers if I told you all I purchased so many subscriptions in one day my bank called me to ensure no fraudulent activity was going on. Haha hard to explain an addiction in that situation!:icon_redf


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never really learned anything from her, her biggest hits were costume-y makeup tutorials for like, sailor moon and vampires. I think Panacea81 was the first person to really start monetizing YT fame--she came out with her own line of makeup palettes at Sephora a few years ago.
> 
> I wouldn't say Michelle Phan is lazy, as she does seem to put a lot of effort in her tutorials--it's just that I wouldn't call her a makeup artist. She just knows how to market herself well. Promise Phan though--she knows makeup inside out!


 I actually love Panacea81, she's so idk genuine and humble same with Promise Phan, they are both really really talented and super down to earth! &lt;3 em


----------



## katlyne (Dec 10, 2012)

welp. I haven't even gotten my tracking email yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sooo, you guys are doing better than I am! lol


----------



## lunadust (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my bag today and the red gloss/black eyeliner seemed very familiar... oh yeah because I got red gloss and black eyeliner in oct! lol


----------



## reepy (Dec 10, 2012)

Question for your Ipsy'ers:  I got a gift subscription and received my first bag today.  I didn't really realize it was a different sort of sample program.  Is there a makeup bag with every shipment?   And assuming that is true, what do you guys do with so many makeup bags?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, are the products always all makeup?  That'll be cool!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for your Ipsy'ers:  I got a gift subscription and received my first bag today.  I didn't really realize it was a different sort of sample program.  Is there a makeup bag with every shipment?   And assuming that is true, what do you guys do with so many makeup bags?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, are the products always all makeup?  That'll be cool!


 Yes, every month you get a different bag.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today and the red gloss/black eyeliner seemed very familiar... oh yeah because I got red gloss and black eyeliner in oct! lol


 Me too, but I'm looking forward to these though! Though I'd prefer if the eyeliner were BaB instead of the gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't mind trying different textures... Mirenesse is more a stain/lip stick finish whereas the BaB looks like actually gloss


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 10, 2012)

So the whiner comment is necessary why?



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty sure the extra item selection process was a totally random draw.(so all you whiners can be happy now, you lost because it was a raffle, not because you didn't earn it)  I have only picked a username on their site and commented on their facebook a handful of times. Definitely not exactly an influencer/brand ambassador. Should be fun to try out, I never really purchase much face makeup beyond my trusted mac foundations.
> 
> I spend my influencing time on Klout because my boyfriend and I get all sorts of awesome stuff. We just got a $300 sony video camera... now thats a reward for influence, not an extra sample.


----------



## MissAprosexia (Dec 10, 2012)

I just got my bag today.  I got the NYX shadow in 04 Silver Pearl.   It's very strong, bright silver. The container is small but there's a lot of pigment. I love the UD liner. I already have it in Whiskey and Gunmetal so I'm happy to have black. The lip gloss is pretty, but it might be a little too orange-toned for my cool toned pale skin. I'll have to see. I haven't tried the primer or highlighter papers yet, but I'm glad to get both.

I didn't get the UD sample and I'm not really bothered by that.  I tried their tinted moisturizer and it broke me out horribly. I love UD for anything that goers around the eyes (eyeshadow, liner, mascara, eye primer), but so far they haven't impressed at all with other products. I have one of their lip glosses, and it's alright, but not worth the price at all. Their lipsticks are utterly unremarkable. The colors are nice but they're drying and don't have much staying power. Their pore perfecting primer didn't do anything for me. It didn't make my concealer last long or control oil and I didn't notice much improvement in the appearance of my pores.  So meh to the extra sample.  They have yet to impress me with any of that stuff.


----------



## LeighNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my Tracking number, should be here by Wednesday. But hoping for tomorrow. ;-)

What is the extra? I sometimes comment on their FB page, never really did much on the IPSY website, still trying to figure it out.

I am iffy about that lipgloss, red isn't a color I usually look well in. I am excited for the shimmer by NYX, just hoping I get a nice color.

I think so far (for the past 3 months that I have been a subscriber) I have liked the products. Not so thrilled on their color choices, but it

is only $10 a month. I do use alot of the products on a daily basis. I try to find a use for them, and try to give them a few tries before I turn

totally against a product. It's fun! And fun to get that pink envelope in the mail


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2012)

So, I tried everything today!

The UD beauty balm is okay. It goes on a little dark for me, but it does blend in and become translucent. It made my skin look okay - I don't like it as well as my other bb creams and similar products, and I wouldn't buy the full size...but I appreciate getting it to try. It did even my complexion some, but I prefer something with at least a small amount of coverage.

The UD liner in Zero is nice...it's actually my first liner by them! Glides on smoothly and lasted all day for me. No complaints.

The NYX (in Pearl) is pretty and shimmery and just the pale pink I wanted and love to use in daily looks...I think these shadows are really nice for the price.

The Mirabella primer, I used on both my face and eyes. I like the way it feels, not at all sticky...made my shadow last all day, no problem, and no creasing. I don't usually use a face primer, as I'm more of a BB cream and nothing else gal, but I will definitely use this for my eyes. I like the long, thin tube.

The Mai Couture highlighter papers are great, I love them! Such a pretty pinky color, I swept them on my cheekbones and nose and they were nice and pretty and subtle. I love these for my makeup bag.

The Be A Bombshell gloss is nice...while it is a little thick, that thickness allowed it to last a long time for me. It lasted about 4 hours before needing reapplied today, and that is definitely longer than most glosses last me, personally. I like that it is sheer, as it makes it more wearable for me for daily looks. I am also interested in trying it over a red lipstick or stain!

And the bag itself is my favorite bag yet, love how shiny and pretty it is!

In all, I'm really happy with this bag!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree with you, UD is whoring this product out so much and IMO it's just not worth it


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 10, 2012)

Yay! Got my bag today! Just got my shipping notification this morning, so it was a pleasant surprise. The bag itself is so cute! It's definitely going to become my main to-go bag. Even my husband commented on how nice it looked.

I love, love the eyeliner. It's going to be something I purchase buy more of in the future. I didn't know eyeliner could be so dark and deep and go on so easily! (I generally buy like the 4 dollar stuff at Wal-Mart. The idea of paying full price for more expensive stuff without trying it first scares me.)

The primer was good. I liked the way it felt, but I wasn't really in love with it. We'll see though, maybe I will grow to love it.

I got the Mink in the Nyx shadow. It's so pretty! I love it! I've never used anything like this before, so of course, the first thing I do is just dig right in and make a big mess. Oh well, it was a very pretty mess. I kind of want to get all the other colors in this now. It's like Pokemon, I just need to collect them all!

I'm kind of meh about the lipgloss. The color is a little too orange-y for my skin, and I think it kind of makes me look like the Joker, so I think that will be going to my bff.

Haven't tried the papers yet. They kind of scare me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for your Ipsy'ers:  I got a gift subscription and received my first bag today.  I didn't really realize it was a different sort of sample program.  Is there a makeup bag with every shipment?   And assuming that is true, what do you guys do with so many makeup bags?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, are the products always all makeup?  That'll be cool!


 Yes, a bag every month!

I use them to organize my makeup and product drawers - one for foil packet samples, one for eyeliners, one for mascaras, one for tools like tweezers, nail clippers... etc. I keep them in my purse, as well - one for tampons/similar, one for lipbalms, one for handcream and sanitizer...

I also use them when giving small gifts.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissAprosexia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my bag today.  I got the NYX shadow in 04 Silver Pearl.   It's very strong, bright silver. The container is small but there's a lot of pigment. I love the UD liner. I already have it in Whiskey and Gunmetal so I'm happy to have black. The lip gloss is pretty, but it might be a little too orange-toned for my cool toned pale skin. I'll have to see. I haven't tried the primer or highlighter papers yet, but I'm glad to get both.
> 
> I didn't get the UD sample and I'm not really bothered by that.  I tried their tinted moisturizer and it broke me out horribly. I love UD for anything that goers around the eyes (eyeshadow, liner, mascara, eye primer), but so far they haven't impressed at all with other products. I have one of their lip glosses, and it's alright, but not worth the price at all. Their lipsticks are utterly unremarkable. The colors are nice but they're drying and don't have much staying power. Their pore perfecting primer didn't do anything for me. It didn't make my concealer last long or control oil and I didn't notice much improvement in the appearance of my pores.  So meh to the extra sample.  They have yet to impress me with any of that stuff.


 As another cool toned lady, it actually goes on much cooler than it looks in the tube! It goes on sheer, a bit pinky...I was worried it'd be too orange, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my bag today! I'm so happy with the UD eyeliner in Zero. I've been wanting to grab it forever but would keep procrastinating. I'm very excited to try out the primer and highlighting papers! The NYX color I got was Sky Pink Pearl which is SO pretty! And I'm sure I'll get some uses out of the Be a Bombshell lipgloss (though I'm still very much in love with the Bare Minerals Moxie gloss from last month!). &lt;3 Ipsy


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2012)

Hearing all the rave reviews is making me wish my bag was here now!  I want to see what color Nyx I got.  It should be here Friday though so not too much longer!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 10, 2012)

Okay time for the controversial "value" of the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know some people hate it, but for a numbers girl like me, and a shopping addict girl like me, its all about value for money. It comes in two flavors, personal and actual, but I always start with 

Mirabella Prime: $29.00 

Mai Couture: $14.00

NYX: $2.99

Urban Decay: $6.33

Be a Bombshell Gloss $9

Urban Decay BB Cream: $4

Total $65.32 ($61.32 without UD sample)

Mirabella and Be A Bombshell are a little questionable, because the pricing is arbitrary, because neither of those brands are sold anywhere besides their own website.

But awesome awesome value for money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay time for the controversial "value" of the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know some people hate it, but for a numbers girl like me, and a shopping addict girl like me, its all about value for money. It comes in two flavors, personal and actual, but I always start with
> 
> ...


 I don't know about the gloss, but I personally would pay $14 for the BaB eyeliner. Definitely on par with the Eyeko, which is $15. I don't think it's fair we knock brands just cause they're not big and well-known. As we discussed in last month's thread, price inflation is really kind of terrible (Nailtini, Starlet), but I don't think saying your stuff is good and it should sell for the price of similar-quality items on the market isn't fair.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 10, 2012)

Is there somewhere to discuss the Ipsy site on here?  A specific thread maybe?  My post got swallowed up pages ago, and I am trying to sort it out/wanted to discuss it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there somewhere to discuss the Ipsy site on here?  A specific thread maybe?  My post got swallowed up pages ago, and I am trying to sort it out/wanted to discuss it!


 Not that I can recall...but you can just start a new thread about it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know about the gloss, but I personally would pay $14 for the BaB eyeliner. Definitely on par with the Eyeko, which is $15. I don't think it's fair we knock brands just cause they're not big and well-known. As we discussed in last month's thread, price inflation is really kind of terrible (Nailtini, Starlet), but I don't think saying your stuff is good and it should sell for the price of similar-quality items on the market isn't fair.


 yep, which is why I left the values at the price they are listed online, that part was done with no personal opinion reflected, just straight numbers.

The last bit is my personal opinion on using only one site as the price for something (its just not enough data, if they were sold in sephora or ulta, then maybe it would have to be something else, but they get to set it as whatever they want.)

I can't comment on the quality of the gloss, but the Mirabella primer is $65/ounce, which is as expensive as Hourglass, YSL, Guerlain, all very prestigous brands, and I think that they are probably priced a little high for being a non-luxury brand.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep, which is why I left the values at the price they are listed online, that part was done with no personal opinion reflected, just straight numbers.
> 
> ...


 I agree -- some of the non-prestige cosmetics they've sent us have been way overpriced. I don't think that's the case for BaB though; like from what i've seen of their website, they retail for a fair price that's slightly higher than drugstore, but slightly lower than mid-level prestige brands (Stila, Benefit, Too Faced, etc.) I think that's fair -- they do seem to be trying to establish themselves in that market, and I hope they get more popular so I can find BaB eyeliners elsewhere because lol do not want to buy it from their site.

I mean, for October it was acceptable. I could forgive Mirenesse since Australian products are overpriced in general just because of the market (there was a thread about that which got bumped up in the forum lately), so their prices might've been a reflection of that. The BaB eyeliner was fairly priced imo. Last month, though, it was pretty unjustifiable. I can't even bring myself to buy a Butter London at full price -- snatching them on sale -- so I really have a hard time seeing how a Nailtini would be able to retail for $13. etc etc.

I'm not someone who really cares about the prestige of brands I wear, mostly if they look good on me, have staying power, don't f*** up my skin. I do see why certain brands have become popular though, based on the consistency of their products. I guess to me, I don't care if the Mirabella primer is more expensive per ounce than most mid-level prestige brands. I'm not paying that much for it and I still get to try it and compare it to products I already have. If it performs better, maybe the price is justified. If it doesn't, then I don't lose anything. Basically, only the company loses when they price their products outrageously and we sample through these services, because it just means people won't be buying through them.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree -- some of the non-prestige cosmetics they've sent us have been way overpriced. I don't think that's the case for BaB though; like from what i've seen of their website, they retail for a fair price that's slightly higher than drugstore, but slightly lower than mid-level prestige brands (Stila, Benefit, Too Faced, etc.) I think that's fair -- they do seem to be trying to establish themselves in that market, and I hope they get more popular so I can find BaB eyeliners elsewhere because lol do not want to buy it from their site.
> ...


 yep it definitely depends on the product, but like I said already, I have no comment on the Be A Bombshell specifically, I was speaking more generally, price tends to be a very high priority in most peoples decision to buy, and once a product is widely available, the free market will decide wether it is priced appropriately. But for the purpose of the monetary value of the bag, to be fair you have to go off the listed price.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Mirenesse was one of those silly companies like NuMe that thinks they can price things really high and then always offer ridiculous discounts. (I hate this for other reasons, grrr, like they think we're idiots or something, only buying things because they are super on sale.)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2012)

If you were to go out and buy these items at full retail or approximate retail this is how much each item is worth at "full price". Keep in mind that a couple of items are approximate value based on full retail price. While some might argue that some items are only sold on the manufacturer website and should be given an approximate value that's not really accurate since the price should be based on how much would you pay for it out of pocket. I can get NYX for free or 50% off but does it mean it's worth zero dollars? Of course not.

*December 2012*
NYX Loose Pearl Shadow
0.06 oz $2.99 retail (full size) Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil
0.03 oz $6.33* (travel size)_*approximate value based on the 6 piece travel set retailing for $38_

Mai Couture Highlighter Papier
25 sheets $14* (travel/sample size)*approximate value based on the full size (50 sheets) retailing for $28

Mirabella Prime for Face and Eyes
0.45 oz $29 retail (full size) Be A Bombshell Lip Gloss
0.11 oz $14 (full size) *Bonus*: Urban Decay BB Cream
?? unknown at this time as it has not been released Total value: $66.32**approximate retail value based on manufacturer retail prices excluding the bonus since not everyone is getting that.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can anyone explain to me why michelle phan is so popular????
> 
> ...


I had been watching Michelle Phan for almost 3years, but I am not a super fan to watch all her videos all day.

I think the reason why she became famous is her perseverance in creating youtube makeup videos and improving as much as she can.

She is really creative and applies it to her videos, which is very evident.

It's amazing that through her YT vids, she became Lancome spokesperson and expanded her career by creating MyGlam with collab from other YT gurus. She also opened her jewelry line, but have not been hearing much about it.

She expanded her network of fanbase by collaborating with fashion stylists and hair stylists, Pretty much like that.

I just do not know about her eyeshadows because its just fun to watch her, but i havent attempted to recreate her looks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 11, 2012)

I must say that this is the best sub I have received this month! Although I won't use the eyeliner (I have MS and my hand shakes, so I more than likely would loose an eye, lol!) the eye shadow, the lip gloss, the primer and the highlighting papers are pretty cool! For $10, this really exceeded my expectations and even though I didn't get the bonus, I am satisfied. Can't wait to see what next months bag looks like, this months bag is going to hold a gift card for my mom for Christmas!


----------



## morre22 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the whiner comment is necessary why?


 I agree, that was rather rude and unneccesary to call people that.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you were to go out and buy these items at full retail or approximate retail this is how much each item is worth at "full price". Keep in mind that a couple of items are approximate value based on full retail price. While some might argue that some items are only sold on the manufacturer website and should be given an approximate value that's not really accurate since the price should be based on how much would you pay for it out of pocket. I can get NYX for free or 50% off but does it mean it's worth zero dollars? Of course not.
> 
> *December 2012*
> ...


 Obviously since our numbers are basically identical, I also didn't not apply any approximate values in my post. I clearly stated that while I believe that there are two kinds of value, everything listed was a list price from a website.

Be A Bombshell says that you get 2 products for 19.95, 3 for 29.95, 4 for 39.95 in what I gathered from their site is essentially a sub program? [Weird that they would send out products to what is essentially a competitor]. I just took the lowest price from their available options. Just like Urban decay has a kit of the liners. The price is different if you divided up the weight by the full size liner price. I went for consistency in deriving the prices.

For the extra urban decay I used the price of their Naked Skin and multiplied that by .12oz to get about 4 bucks. Since its the closest thing to a sample I went with that.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, that was rather rude and unneccesary to call people that.


 Probably because its a word mostly associated with children when they are behaving in a way generally associated with feeling entitled to something. It's a bit different than complaining or witching etc., whining is generally when people think they are entitled to something and aren't getting it. A bit of that was happening earlier in the thread.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Dec 11, 2012)

For all of you trying out the primer... Not sure if it was mentioned, don't have the time to go through every page. Something really important to consider is that this primer is made with Silicones. gossmakeupartist on youtube (who I can't believe I only recently discovered!!!!) made an informative video on why some people, despite their techniques and top rated foundations and primers were getting cakey skin with their makeup. I had bought the bare minerals prime time (made with silicone) which was top rated and used it with my revlon color stay (made with water instead of silicone) and it made my skin gross and pores huge and cakey... It was baffling me then I came across this video.. He basically says to think of silicone and water as oil and water. If you use a silicone PRIMER you will have amazing results with a silicone FOUNDATION, same goes for water. 

So before you knock the primer and say how it doesn't work too well, maybe it's because your foundation is water based. (Hope it was okay to post the video; for informational purposes only! But he always gives great tips like this!)


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 11, 2012)

i am anxiously awaiting mine.


----------



## morre22 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of you trying out the primer... Not sure if it was mentioned, don't have the time to go through every page. Something really important to consider is that this primer is made with Silicones. gossmakeupartist on youtube (who I can't believe I only recently discovered!!!!) made an informative video on why some people, despite their techniques and top rated foundations and primers were getting cakey skin with their makeup. I had bought the bare minerals prime time (made with silicone) which was top rated and used it with my revlon color stay (made with water instead of silicone) and it made my skin gross and pores huge and cakey... It was baffling me then I came across this video.. He basically says to think of silicone and water as oil and water. If you use a silicone PRIMER you will have amazing results with a silicone FOUNDATION, same goes for water.
> 
> ...


 I never even thought of this! I'm happy you posted this! =]


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of you trying out the primer... Not sure if it was mentioned, don't have the time to go through every page. Something really important to consider is that this primer is made with Silicones. gossmakeupartist on youtube (who I can't believe I only recently discovered!!!!) made an informative video on why some people, despite their techniques and top rated foundations and primers were getting cakey skin with their makeup. I had bought the bare minerals prime time (made with silicone) which was top rated and used it with my revlon color stay (made with water instead of silicone) and it made my skin gross and pores huge and cakey... It was baffling me then I came across this video.. He basically says to think of silicone and water as oil and water. If you use a silicone PRIMER you will have amazing results with a silicone FOUNDATION, same goes for water.
> 
> So before you knock the primer and say how it doesn't work too well, maybe it's because your foundation is water based. (Hope it was okay to post the video; for informational purposes only! But he always gives great tips like this!)


 YES YES YES  YES. This x 100000

Whenever people on /r/makeupaddiction make posts about their foundation acting weirdly I always ask if they have checked the compatibility of their primer and foundation. #1 way to improve the overall appearance of your face makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (if its an issue obviously)


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Interesting. I guess my hypothesis had some merit. I'm just curious how they managed to link youtube vloggers, bloggers, and people on FB to their ipsy accounts


 haha true I don't ever remember linking my FB, Twitter, youtube to there site?!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you were to go out and buy these items at full retail or approximate retail this is how much each item is worth at "full price". Keep in mind that a couple of items are approximate value based on full retail price. While some might argue that some items are only sold on the manufacturer website and should be given an approximate value that's not really accurate since the price should be based on how much would you pay for it out of pocket. I can get NYX for free or 50% off but does it mean it's worth zero dollars? Of course not.
> 
> *December 2012*
> ...


 Oh wow thats awesome!! I think they really stepped it up! Though I wasn't really complaining any other times lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 11, 2012)

In your opinion. Both of your posts on this were really rude, and the snippy comments did nothing but lower the credibility of the much more articulate points you were making. 



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably because its a word mostly associated with children when they are behaving in a way generally associated with feeling entitled to something. It's a bit different than complaining or witching etc., whining is generally when people think they are entitled to something and aren't getting it. A bit of that was happening earlier in the thread.


----------



## Loladevil (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm enjoying this bag with the exception of the Mai Couture papers, they seem more like bronzer than highlighter on me, very orange and hard to work with, will be passing these on to my mother.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha true I don't ever remember linking my FB, Twitter, youtube to there site?!


 When I was fiddling with the site the other day, I saw that there was a way to check in through facebook, so it might be related to that.  If you ever posted a youtube video on their site that makes sense but not if you didn't link it thought there, and I'm not sure about twitter.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Dec 11, 2012)

My tracking hasn't updated since the 7th when it was still in the warehouse. I'm hoping that I will find it in the mail today.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of you trying out the primer... Not sure if it was mentioned, don't have the time to go through every page. Something really important to consider is that this primer is made with Silicones. gossmakeupartist on youtube (who I can't believe I only recently discovered!!!!) made an informative video on why some people, despite their techniques and top rated foundations and primers were getting cakey skin with their makeup. I had bought the bare minerals prime time (made with silicone) which was top rated and used it with my revlon color stay (made with water instead of silicone) and it made my skin gross and pores huge and cakey... It was baffling me then I came across this video.. He basically says to think of silicone and water as oil and water. If you use a silicone PRIMER you will have amazing results with a silicone FOUNDATION, same goes for water.
> 
> So before you knock the primer and say how it doesn't work too well, maybe it's because your foundation is water based. (Hope it was okay to post the video; for informational purposes only! But he always gives great tips like this!)


 thanks for posting this, i never knew that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 11, 2012)

Did you get St. Bart as well? It is definately a bronzer.



> I'm enjoying this bag with the exception of the Mai Couture papers, they seem more like bronzer than highlighter on me, very orange and hard to work with, will be passing these on to my mother.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of you trying out the primer... Not sure if it was mentioned, don't have the time to go through every page. Something really important to consider is that this primer is made with Silicones. gossmakeupartist on youtube (who I can't believe I only recently discovered!!!!) made an informative video on why some people, despite their techniques and top rated foundations and primers were getting cakey skin with their makeup. I had bought the bare minerals prime time (made with silicone) which was top rated and used it with my revlon color stay (made with water instead of silicone) and it made my skin gross and pores huge and cakey... It was baffling me then I came across this video.. He basically says to think of silicone and water as oil and water. If you use a silicone PRIMER you will have amazing results with a silicone FOUNDATION, same goes for water.
> 
> So before you knock the primer and say how it doesn't work too well, maybe it's because your foundation is water based. (Hope it was okay to post the video; for informational purposes only! But he always gives great tips like this!)


This is probably a really dumb question, but I am a complete VIRGIN with any type of primer: What about the Mirabella Primer with JUST pressed powder? I use Maybelline Fit Me Pressed Powder as my only "foundation"... will it still work with that? Again, I know NOTHING about primer. Thanks ladies!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I was fiddling with the site the other day, I saw that there was a way to check in through facebook, so it might be related to that.  If you ever posted a youtube video on their site that makes sense but not if you didn't link it thought there, and I'm not sure about twitter.


 oh yeah I get that I didn't realize you could link with your FB.. and for youtube I never posted my video on there site, but I see what you mean.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 11, 2012)

For anyone who's received email with tracking but tracking doesn't seem to be updating, try copy and pasting the tracking number into tracking box on usps.com.  I did that and there's a difference in what it says.  On just clicking the email (link through ups mi) it shows nothing since the 7th or 8th, but on usps.com it shows it's in my city.

Hope this helps anyone who was wondering.

And just to add my two cents (though I don't know why I really want to since it seems to be frowned upon here)--

I am not upset about not getting extra sample (probably cause I got it through UD so I still get to try), but I think people have the right to say they're upset about not getting it or don't agree with the way it was decided (if that's how they feel).  I read the whole thread and didn't see anyone say anything like, "WTF that;s so unfair.  I wanted it!!!  I am entitled to it!!"  Just sayin.  Maybe people were just interpreting it that way, but I can't recall actually reading anything that sounded like that.

I personally think there was a slightly random selection process in addition to influencers only getting it just cause it sounds like some people might have gotten it and not be active on sight.  Regardless, I'm bummed but not bummed cause I got the same sample yesterday.  I personally don't feel like it was unfair, though maybe they could've just told people in advance "hey you might get an extra sample or extra bonus for being active on our sight."  Don't know if that would make much of a difference.  Either way you look at it, it's still a great bag IMO this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

I hate silicone primers. The smashbox primer is absolutely horrid to me and my skin. Silicone blocks your skin from breathing. And do people really use oil based foundations still? I was thinking things were shifting towards water based since it's non-comedogenic. I will definitely be putting that primer up for trade. And the lipgloss... And the pigment...Blegh.. Maybe just all of it. Probably will cancel after next month. I hate the look of red lips. I think it looks good on very few people... Most people I've seen try it look unattractive IMO. I think it's just so hard to find the perfect shade.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

And just to add my two cents (though I don't know why I really want to since it seems to be frowned upon here)--

I am not upset about not getting extra sample (probably cause I got it through UD so I still get to try), but I think people have the right to say they're upset about not getting it or don't agree with the way it was decided (if that's how they feel).  I read the whole thread and didn't see anyone say anything like, "WTF that;s so unfair.  I wanted it!!!  I am entitled to it!!"  Just sayin.  Maybe people were just interpreting it that way, but I can't recall actually reading anything that sounded like that.

I personally think there was a slightly random selection process in addition to influencers only getting it just cause it sounds like some people might have gotten it and not be active on sight.  Regardless, I'm bummed but not bummed cause I got the same sample yesterday.  I personally don't feel like it was unfair, though maybe they could've just told people in advance "hey you might get an extra sample or extra bonus for being active on our sight."  Don't know if that would make much of a difference.  Either way you look at it, it's still a great bag IMO this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
^ THIS! Thank you! I don't care if people voice their opinions and I was one of the ones complaining about not getting the balm. I have a youtube channel with almost 200 subscribers and I've reviewed several of their bags, so I would say I'm active. But on the sharing your opinion topic...I think it's perfectly fine for people to say oh I hate myglam or I love it or what not, but don't call me names because you don't agree with me. Me complaining that I think their business practices are unethical is not saying anything personal to any of you, so I would appreciate not being called a whiner or entitiled. Geez... Get off your high horse. If we're all about respecting opinions, then we'll agree to disagree. But we have to respect ALL opinions. Don't call me closed minded because I don't believe what you think. Don't call me entitled because you're content with your bag. You can disagree, but don't call people names. That's disrespectful no matter who you are.


----------



## morre22 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ THIS! Thank you! I don't care if people voice their opinions and I was one of the ones complaining about not getting the balm. I have a youtube channel with almost 200 subscribers and I've reviewed several of their bags, so I would say I'm active. But on the sharing your opinion topic...I think it's perfectly fine for people to say oh I hate myglam or I love it or what not, but don't call me names because you don't agree with me. Me complaining that I think their business practices are unethical is not saying anything personal to any of you, so I would appreciate not being called a whiner or entitiled. Geez... Get off your high horse. If we're all about respecting opinions, then we'll agree to disagree. But we have to respect ALL opinions. Don't call me closed minded because I don't believe what you think. Don't call me entitled because you're content with your bag. You can disagree, but don't call people names. That's disrespectful no matter who you are.


 Amen!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ THIS! Thank you! I don't care if people voice their opinions and I was one of the ones complaining about not getting the balm. I have a youtube channel with almost 200 subscribers and I've reviewed several of their bags, so I would say I'm active. But on the sharing your opinion topic...I think it's perfectly fine for people to say oh I hate myglam or I love it or what not, but don't call me names because you don't agree with me. Me complaining that I think their business practices are unethical is not saying anything personal to any of you, so I would appreciate not being called a whiner or entitiled. Geez... Get off your high horse. If we're all about respecting opinions, then we'll agree to disagree. But we have to respect ALL opinions. Don't call me closed minded because I don't believe what you think. Don't call me entitled because you're content with your bag. You can disagree, but don't call people names. That's disrespectful no matter who you are.


You're welcome.  I think that's the point--to agree or disagree but keep it at that.  We all have opinions--that;s what makes us humans.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ THIS! Thank you! I don't care if people voice their opinions and I was one of the ones complaining about not getting the balm. I have a youtube channel with almost 200 subscribers and I've reviewed several of their bags, so I would say I'm active. But on the sharing your opinion topic...I think it's perfectly fine for people to say oh I hate myglam or I love it or what not, but don't call me names because you don't agree with me. Me complaining that I think their business practices are unethical is not saying anything personal to any of you, so I would appreciate not being called a whiner or entitiled. Geez... Get off your high horse. If we're all about respecting opinions, then we'll agree to disagree. But we have to respect ALL opinions. Don't call me closed minded because I don't believe what you think. Don't call me entitled because you're content with your bag. You can disagree, but don't call people names. That's disrespectful no matter who you are.


 That's why I blocked that one right after I first got on MUT.  I still see when someone quotes it, but I don't have the time for the likes of the rudeness that flies off that one's fingers.


----------



## Loladevil (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did you get St. Bart as well? It is definately a bronzer.


 Yes, I thought I was going crazy, I even looked at their website and it was listed as a highlight, lol not on my pasty pale skin!


----------



## Charity1217 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saying it overtly or subtly, still the same. We're all here with thoughts and opinions, but the main thing is to still be respectful and polite. Having a person or several insult others with a smile and a laugh doesn't negate the rudeness and insult behind the commentary, thick skin or not. Same with the acting like little children comment made by another. It's not bad to have differing opinions, but all can disagree or debate a topic and maintain respect and polite behavior towards each other.


 I agree 100%


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's why I blocked that one right after I first got on MUT.  I still see when someone quotes it, but I don't have the time for the likes of the rudeness that flies off that one's fingers.


 Ohhh, that's an option?? Hmmmm might need to look into that..


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhh, that's an option?? Hmmmm might need to look into that..


 Yes, just hover over the name under the avatar and a drop down will appear.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  HTH!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, just hover over the name under the avatar and a drop down will appear.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  HTH!


 OK this will definitely make this a more pleasant place! Woot!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 11, 2012)

On the topic of the bag and shipping and such--has anyone else gotten theirs?  Mine might be getting delivered today.  Not sure.  Have to check tracking # again.  I have probably 2 or 3 of the UD zero liner, but I can always use another!  I'm always throwing that sort of thing in my purse and it always comes in handy.  Never tried anything by NYX (can you believe it) so I'm interested in that.  I am excited for the red gloss cause I think it will go nice over my revlon lip butter in candy apple.  Never tried the highlighting papers or mirabella primer so we;ll see how that goes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit--It's saying out for delivery so we will see cause sometimes if it's ready for delivery but my mail truck goes out prior to them sorting it I will get it the following day.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate silicone primers. The smashbox primer is absolutely horrid to me and my skin. Silicone blocks your skin from breathing. And do people really use oil based foundations still? I was thinking things were shifting towards water based since it's non-comedogenic. I will definitely be putting that primer up for trade.


 So I'm another relative newbie to the world of primers and was already on the fence on whether I'll ever use the Mirabella primer (I usually just use Tarte tinted moisturizer and call it a day, I don't need heavy coverage).  Does this mean that all foundations/primers that have silicones are comedogenic/oil-based?  If that's the case - yikes!  Glad I found out now!  That sucker will go straight to the trade list.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2012)

Ladies! Remember that Makeup Talk is for EVERYONE to share their opinions whether you agree with it or not please be respectful. No name calling - directly or indirectly please.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 11, 2012)

> For anyone who's received email with tracking but tracking doesn't seem to be updating, try copy and pasting the tracking number into tracking box on usps.com.Â  I did that and there's a difference in what it says.Â  On just clicking the email (link through ups mi) it shows nothing since the 7th or 8th, but on usps.com it shows it's in my city. Hope this helps anyone who was wondering. And just to add my two cents (though I don't know why I really want to since it seems to be frowned upon here)-- I am not upset about not getting extra sample (probably cause I got it through UD so I still get to try), but I think people have the right to say they're upset about not getting it or don't agree with the way it was decided (if that's how they feel).Â  I read the whole thread and didn't see anyone say anything like, "WTF that;s so unfair.Â  I wanted it!!!Â  I am entitled to it!!"Â  Just sayin.Â  Maybe people were just interpreting it that way, but I can't recall actually reading anything that sounded like that. I personally think there was a slightly random selection process in addition to influencers only getting it just cause it sounds like some people might have gotten it and not be active on sight.Â  Regardless, I'm bummed but not bummed cause I got the same sample yesterday.Â  I personally don't feel like it was unfair, though maybe they could've just told people in advance "hey you might get an extra sample or extra bonus for being active on our sight."Â  Don't know if that would make much of a difference.Â  Either way you look at it, it's still a great bag IMO this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This. Entitlement isn't feeling like ipsy was playing favorites (because they were, and admitted to it). If we want to remember what a sense of entitlement looks like, thing back to all the crazy women on Facebook going crazy over not getting the FREE target beauty bag, lol.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm another relative newbie to the world of primers and was already on the fence on whether I'll ever use the Mirabella primer (I usually just use Tarte tinted moisturizer and call it a day, I don't need heavy coverage).  Does this mean that all foundations/primers that have silicones are comedogenic/oil-based?  If that's the case - yikes!  Glad I found out now!  That sucker will go straight to the trade list.


 In my non-expert opinion, I think it just means that the silicones behave like an oil in that they don't mix with water. But I know that I experienced severe breakouts from using the smashbox primer as well as Mac foundations. I just try to stay away from silicone based primers. I prefer a tinted moisturizer to foundation anyway. I don't need much coverage and it feels way better on my skin to not have so much "gloop" piled on. Plus, I have very oily skin so I always use a mattifying lotion. I think a lot of primers just make me look greasier.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just got my bag and it's AMAZEBALLS!!!! It's my favorite bag yet!!! I literally love the bag. It's so pretty and a nice shape.

The BaB lip gloss is the perfect red for me and I adore it. I got the NYX in pink pearl and it's gorgeous as well. It makes me want to buy all the other colors.

UD eyeliner is always good to have even though I have 3 of the same color.

I used the highlighter papers as blush and I'm really liking it a lot. I probably wouldn't repurchase these because a regular highlighter is easier but I didn't find it difficult to use. I'm wearing the primer currently on my lids and face under Kat Von D's Lock it tattoo foundation. We shall see how it works but I like the feel of it.

Overall this bag is a HOMERUN! I think it says a lot that each month I think it's the best bag ever. It means they are getting better and better each month. It really was the best $10 I've spent.


----------



## morre22 (Dec 11, 2012)

My mail person needs to hurry and get here! I'm getting impatient lol!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 11, 2012)

My tracking never updated?! but it says estimated delivery date the 13th..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I get it today..


----------



## l0ser_dust (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is probably a really dumb question, but I am a complete VIRGIN with any type of primer: What about the Mirabella Primer with JUST pressed powder? I use Maybelline Fit Me Pressed Powder as my only "foundation"... will it still work with that? Again, I know NOTHING about primer. Thanks ladies!


 In my experience the  the "rule" only applies to liquid foundation. I think with a pressed powder you should be fine.


----------



## emmakey9 (Dec 11, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Mystica (Dec 11, 2012)

Got my first ipsy bag this afternoon, I'm pretty happy with it, even though I probably won't use a lot of things in it.

I like the bag itself quite a bit, it's a good size and shape, seems fairly well-made, I like that the zipper isn't flimsy, that it zips smoothly and doesn't catch or get stuck.

The product I'm most happy about is the UD eyeliner.  I love eyeliners, especially black eyeliners, so am excited to add another to my ridiculously large black eyeliner collection.  I'd never owned an UD liner before. I always planned on it, but some other liner by different brands would wind up being the ones I ended up purchasing.

I got the NYX 02, pale pearly pink.  I could use this as a highlight color, excited to try this.

The gloss reminds me of Revlon's lip butter in Candy Apple, in color, the texture of the gloss is stickier, but it's still thin like the lip butters.  It's a nice color on me, but I already own Candy Apple, so it just kind of appears like a dupe for something I already had.  I'll probably use it, though.

The primer I won't use.  It's full of silicones, but even if it wasn't I already have eleventy-billion primers that I've received for free (companies seem to really like to give away primers), that I likewise don't use.

The Mai Couture highlighter paper is too dark to be a highlight on my skin.  It's also kinda peachy/orangy, reminds me of Warm Radiance by Bare Escentuals.  My first impression is it is too dark and too warm, and will probably make me look sallow.  We'll see.  

I didn't receive the extra sample, no surprise there.  And I kind of don't care, and I don't care that people care, and I don't care that people care that people care.  And I doubt anyone cares that I don't care.  Dramarama gives you wrinkles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Dec 11, 2012)

I just got mine in the mail! Love everything but the lipgloss, it is super sticky.


----------



## emmakey9 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't receive the extra sample, no surprise there.  And I kind of don't care, and I don't care that people care, and I don't care that people care that people care.  And I doubt anyone cares that I don't care.  Dramarama gives you wrinkles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ^ THIS.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 11, 2012)

aww I didnt get my bag today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess 2 more days well see if I get it or my mailman dies LOL He's been messing up lately!


----------



## CherBear711 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yay!  I've been avoiding this thread for over a week because I didn't want any spoilers.  I received my bag last night, and I was so happy!  I would've paid $10 just for the bag and the NYX loose pigment!  I've been WANTING to experiment with loose pigment for a while, but was too cautious to make a commitment to buying it.  The color I received is absolutely perfect - a gorgeous metalic gunmetal gray.  Woo!  I'm also excited for the primer....although I just learned that I need to check my foundation and see whether it's water or silicone based!  I never knew this!  (I wear dermablend...I need to check as soon as I get home). 

I have plenty of black eyeliners already, but none of them are UD, so I'm very excited to try the UD one.  The lip gloss will be traded....I've gotten sooo many red lip products lately, and I'm a pale pink lips sorta girl, so this will make a nice trade item.  I'm also sorta thinking of trading the highlighter paper because using paper to apply highlighter sounds a lot harder than just brushing it on.  But since the two items I don't want have such a high value, I'm sure that I'll get something great in exchange for them.  I don't expect to love every item in every bag, so I'm 100% satisfied with my bag this month.  And super, SUPER psyched about that pigment!


----------



## bremery (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi all! I have been lurking for some time now, but just decided to post. I received my bag yesterday and it was my second bag. So far, I have been pretty happy with what I get.

I am a makeup hoarder, so even though I probably wont wear last months lip gloss or this months often, I will keep it because...you just never know!

I am at work and didn't read which NYX I got, but it is definitely a black/grey color. I am pretty excited to try it. Although, I dont do dark colors very often.

I already have a UD zero pencil and don't use it often. I am a liquid/gel eyeliner girl... But again, I am a makeup hoarder and I just never know if I might use it one day.

The highlighter is super orange. I was expecting a highlight and kind of went to town. Yeah...it wasn't pretty. I will try it again with a lighter hand, but I don't see myself liking it.

The primer I am pretty stoked about. I tried it today with my Clinique matte something or other and my makeup looks pretty damn good.

Overall, I like that this only costs me $10 and I get to experience that birthday/Christmas like feeling every month.


----------



## shandimessmer (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm supposed to get mine tomorrow. I hope so. I'm waaay to excited for this one.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Dec 11, 2012)

> I actually love Panacea81, she's so idk genuine and humble same with Promise Phan, they are both really really talented and super down to earth! &lt;3 em


 Promise is amazing! She makes applying makeup look like art... and she seems like someone you could hang out with.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Dec 11, 2012)

Got my bag today... i love everything but the eyeshadow. But thats not Ipsy's fault. I received silver pearl... greys/silvers just make my dark circles stand out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my bag today... i love everything but the eyeshadow. But thats not Ipsy's fault. I received silver pearl... greys/silvers just make my dark circles stand out
> 
> 
> ...


 I received the same color and feel the same way about it with my dark under eye circles! =(


----------



## cheetahchirps (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissAprosexia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my bag today.  I got the NYX shadow in 04 Silver Pearl.   It's very strong, bright silver. The container is small but there's a lot of pigment. I love the UD liner. I already have it in Whiskey and Gunmetal so I'm happy to have black. The lip gloss is pretty, but it might be a little too orange-toned for my cool toned pale skin. I'll have to see. I haven't tried the primer or highlighter papers yet, but I'm glad to get both.
> 
> I didn't get the UD sample and I'm not really bothered by that.  I tried their tinted moisturizer and it broke me out horribly. I love UD for anything that goers around the eyes (eyeshadow, liner, mascara, eye primer), but so far they haven't impressed at all with other products. I have one of their lip glosses, and it's alright, but not worth the price at all. Their lipsticks are utterly unremarkable. The colors are nice but they're drying and don't have much staying power. Their pore perfecting primer didn't do anything for me. It didn't make my concealer last long or control oil and I didn't notice much improvement in the appearance of my pores.  So meh to the extra sample.  They have yet to impress me with any of that stuff.


 I tried the gloss and even though it didn't dry out my lips and looked alright on my lips per se, it added a yellowish tint to my teeth, so I don't think it would enhance cool complexions for the most part. Not enough blue in that tint.

I like the eyeshadow-I received the Mocha Pearl, and I'm pretty sure that shades like these work well with blue eyes. I'll be giving the eyeliner to someone because I don't do black and have too many of that color anyway, but UD is a fantastic brand.

I'm wary of the highlighter due to shade, and the primer because of the 'cones, so the bag is good but not totally usable. And I just realized that even though I've really liked a few of the things I've received in previous bags, I've never used any of them! So maybe the theory about Ipsy using the "extra" incentive to get people to use their products in demos is on the money.

I was able to order the free Sultra Iron today as a gift for giving a gift subscription. Now that's an extra to get excited about since even at a discount it almost pays for the gift! Ipsy customer service has also been impressing me lately.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my bag today... i love everything but the eyeshadow. But thats not Ipsy's fault. I received silver pearl... greys/silvers just make my dark circles stand out
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree! I just don't have the right skin tone for it. Some people it looks great on, but I prefer neutral bronzey colors.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 11, 2012)

Eh I ended up canceling.  The products are nice, but kind of boring tbh.  I've gotten the last two bags, but the only product I really enjoyed was the gloss last month, and I just can't see myself needing a new lip gloss/eye liner pencil every month.

The thing I ike about glambag, though, is that they always give you that small window of time to subscribe after they've announced all the products.


----------



## pengutango (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of you trying out the primer... Not sure if it was mentioned, don't have the time to go through every page. Something really important to consider is that this primer is made with Silicones. gossmakeupartist on youtube (who I can't believe I only recently discovered!!!!) made an informative video on why some people, despite their techniques and top rated foundations and primers were getting cakey skin with their makeup. I had bought the bare minerals prime time (made with silicone) which was top rated and used it with my revlon color stay (made with water instead of silicone) and it made my skin gross and pores huge and cakey... It was baffling me then I came across this video.. He basically says to think of silicone and water as oil and water. If you use a silicone PRIMER you will have amazing results with a silicone FOUNDATION, same goes for water.
> 
> So before you knock the primer and say how it doesn't work too well, maybe it's because your foundation is water based. (Hope it was okay to post the video; for informational purposes only! But he always gives great tips like this!)


 Didn't know that there were two different kinds of bases, so good to know that for future reference. Should help in my hunt for some new foundation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for posting it!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey ladies.  I am only on page 20 or so of the comments (I need to get caught up!) but I can already tell there is some heated debate about only certain people getting the sample.  I just wanted to give another data point - I got one, and I don't participate in the ipsy community (facebook / website) and I'm not a YouTuber - just have a regular old blog.  I post reviews of my bag each month because it's fun for me.  I am absolutely shocked that ipsy even knows who I am, so I was obviously excited to get the sample.  If it doesn't work with my skin (I have rosacea), I'd be more than happy to send it to someone who didn't get one!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies.  I am only on page 20 or so of the comments (I need to get caught up!) but I can already tell there is some heated debate about only certain people getting the sample.  I just wanted to give another data point - I got one, and I don't participate in the ipsy community (facebook / website) and I'm not a YouTuber - just have a regular old blog.  I post reviews of my bag each month because it's fun for me.  I am absolutely shocked that ipsy even knows who I am, so I was obviously excited to get the sample.  If it doesn't work with my skin (I have rosacea), I'd be more than happy to send it to someone who didn't get one!


 Don't get your hopes up too high about the UD sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried it and the coverage is really bad! btw my bf's mom has rosacea and says that bareMinerals is the only thing that helps( I can tell, it does!), just in case you haven't tried it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies.  I am only on page 20 or so of the comments (I need to get caught up!) but I can already tell there is some heated debate about only certain people getting the sample.  I just wanted to give another data point - I got one, and I don't participate in the ipsy community (facebook / website) and I'm not a YouTuber - just have a regular old blog.  I post reviews of my bag each month because it's fun for me.  I am absolutely shocked that ipsy even knows who I am, so I was obviously excited to get the sample.  If it doesn't work with my skin (I have rosacea), I'd be more than happy to send it to someone who didn't get one!


 I would love to try it out if you don't want it!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just have to add my two cents on the bonus item. I could care less that I'm not getting it. But to be frank, I find people here on MUT much influential than the people who post on ipsy. Like it's already been mentioned, that site is chaotic. And if it weren't for you fine ladies here, I never would have found my HG makeup items. The posts on the products here are so great and informational. It impacts my decisions far more than a pretty picture or an "omg this is amazingggggg!" post. I get what Ipsy is trying to do here, but what about other factors like word of mouth? I myself have never suggested anyone to Ipsy yet, as I am still on the fence, but I know a handful of people who signed up for Birchbox after I told them how great it was and showed them my boxes. Outside of referral points (that I don't even bother with), my voice goes unnoticed. I'm ok with that, but what about others who have gotten people to join just by showing them their products? And I know I don't have a huge following on my blog, but I do blog about my Ipsy bags, which also went unnoticed.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm sure this question has been brought up too many times, but if you cancel, can you re-sub at anytime? Or is there another waitlist?


----------



## madcute (Dec 11, 2012)

loving my IPSY this month! the lipgloss is lovely and the highlighting papers are interesting!


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 11, 2012)

Meh on the eyeliner, I'm not a fan of UD's eyeliners and black is a color I already have in other liners.  We got a black pencil liner last month and liquid black liner the month before that, so it's hard to get into this unless you are a big eyeliner person, and I'm not too keen on them.  I have large, round eyes and they look silly on me XD 

The Mai highlighters are a disgusting shade of bright, spray on tan orange.  I applied as lightly as I could and it was still garish and hard to blend.  It may work for darker skin tones.

The pigment is cool, a nice pearly pink that I think will make for a good eye highlight color.  Little boring though, wish I had gotten the gold.

Haven't tried the primer yet, but it is good size and I'm glad to see it's for eyes and face.

I like the gloss, it's a true, warm acid red and sheer enough to couple with another color, and yet also opaque enough to wear on its own,  I tend to go bold, dark brows, light neutral eyes and bold lip. Needs to be worn with a liner, though.

For the most part, the products underwhelmed me or felt a bit repetitive, and I'm curious as to what kind of looks will be made with shimmery products + bold eye liner +bold lip color.  Still, all great products to try, I had a lot of fun tying them out.  It will make a great stocking stuffer for my sister after I sterilize everything.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 11, 2012)

> In my experience the Â the "rule" only applies to liquid foundation. I think with a pressed powder you should be fine.Â


 Thank you! I've been excited to try the primer, so I really hope it works. A little worried about the silicone. I didn't think products for faces were made with it any more!


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 11, 2012)

I agree - I tried the "extra thing" and it is a barely even there product. Did very little for me coverage wise.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't get your hopes up too high about the UD sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried it and the coverage is really bad! btw my bf's mom has rosacea and says that bareMinerals is the only thing that helps( I can tell, it does!), just in case you haven't tried it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree - I tried the "extra thing" and it is a barely even there product. Did very little for me coverage wise.


 I  know and I love the fact they say : "For truly dramatic results, use with Naked Skin..." so I put on a BB to put foundation on top of it? why not just put foundation by itself then? XD


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 11, 2012)

Haha seriously! 



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I  know and I love the fact they say : "For truly dramatic results, use with Naked Skin..." so I put on a BB to put foundation on top of it? why not just put foundation by itself then? XD


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meh on the eyeliner, I'm not a fan of UD's eyeliners and black is a color I already have in other liners.  We got a black pencil liner last month and liquid black liner the month before that, so it's hard to get into this unless you are a big eyeliner person, and I'm not too keen on them.  I have large, round eyes and they look silly on me XD
> 
> ...


 I got the same pink pigment. I used it today on the lid with gray in the crease. It was really pretty! It's not just good as a highlighter. I haven't worn pink in a while so I'm glad I got it. I have been stuck in a gold lid rut for a while that's why I love sub services because they push me out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, I missed one day and had almost 250 posts to catch up on, in this thread alone. lol.

Anyways, I got my bag today. And my Jewelmint order. &amp; my HSN order. I was so excited.

I LOVE the actual bag. LOVE it. Its quality is awesome! Idk what shade of highlighting papers I got, but they are definitely a bronzier type color, not highlighting. When I think of a highlight, I think of a light light pink or sheer white....like the balm's mary-lou manizer. I'm happy despite the drama surrounding the UD 'extra' sample. I know I posted earlier complaining and my feelings haven't changed.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 11, 2012)

Is it me or does the bag look sooooo much better in person than in the preview picture? I thought the bag was going to be canvas. It's really, really pretty.


----------



## RaeDobbins (Dec 11, 2012)

Got my bag today! The bag itself is cuter in person, was going to give it away...but now I'm torn. I got the NYX in Mink which is gorgeous! And everything else was same. I'm happy to have a black pencil liner, as I've been babying the end of my previous fav. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 11, 2012)

December is my first month with Ipsy. I am so excited to get my first bag! I haven't gotten a shipping e-mail yet though. Do you guys think that is normal? I just signed up last week, and they said I should be getting the December bag. I really hope I do!


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Dec 11, 2012)

i like the bag the most! but that's it.  the pigment is nice, the liner is nice.  the rest i could do without.  stop with the lipgloss!!!


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I  know and I love the fact they say : "For truly dramatic results, use with Naked Skin..." so I put on a BB to put foundation on top of it? why not just put foundation by itself then? XD


 They need to just rename this as UD Fancy Primer - it ain't no BB cream.  It's a fancy primer.


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 11, 2012)

I just got my bag (two days early!) and I think this will be my last one. They keep sending me BRIGHT @$$ pink lip gloss that I keep giving away, and more black eyeliner than I can ever use in my lifetime. The only exceptions were last month I got a brown eyeliner (that they had to mail separately because it was not in the package) and the month before I got a nasty pale pink gloss. You know it's not a good shade for me when even my Hubby asks if I'm really going to wear that gloss because it's not a good color on me






Love getting the makeup, but not the same two things over and over and over. Maybe it's time to accept that at 36 I may be older than their target audience and let someone else take my slot. Love the skincare products I've gotten and have really enjoyed the nail polishes, but I've reached maximum capacity on the pink gloss and black liner





edited to ask: did everyone get the same color lip gloss? I see a lot of people saying they got red, but mine is definitely HOT pink and the color name is Hot Mess


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 11, 2012)

I finally convinced myself to cancel my Ipsy sub since the only thing I really felt was a good fit for me this month was the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There is nothing wrong with anything I received...I think I have just decided its not for me.  And did I walk away and save myself $10 a month??...nope, I just requested an invite for a second birchbox


----------



## tameloy (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm glad I didn't get the extra sample. I despise bb creams!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally convinced myself to cancel my Ipsy sub since the only thing I really felt was a good fit for me this month was the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There is nothing wrong with anything I received...I think I have just decided its not for me.  And did I walk away and save myself $10 a month??...nope, I just requested an invite for a second birchbox


 LOL See it goes to show that everyone is different since many people who cancel Birchbox go join Ipsy or Beauty Army while those who cancel those go to Birchbox.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it me or does the bag look sooooo much better in person than in the preview picture? I thought the bag was going to be canvas. It's really, really pretty.


Much better in person! This may be my favorite bag so far.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm glad I didn't get the extra sample. I despise bb creams!


 If you gift yourself (which would involve getting a welcome box unfortunately) you can get 30 points instead of only getting 10 points for the first month you get. On the other hand... welcome... boxes...


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 11, 2012)

I literally have 6 red/bright pink lip products from my 10 months of Ipsy/Myglam lol. They would look fine on anyone else, but I'm just reallly not into red lips on me. 

It'd be fun if they kept with current trends instead of sticking with the 'classic' bold red; I actually don't know many people who wear red lips.. Last month's lip product was a refreshing change--wearable, moisturizing, a color other than pink/red. I'd love to try more like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. You could argue that it's hard for nude lipsticks to accommodate a broad range of skin tones, but the same could be said for red.



> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my bag (two days early!) and I think this will be my last one. They keep sending me BRIGHT @$$ pink lip gloss that I keep giving away. . .


----------



## anita68 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sadly, living in Hawaii has its downsides. I probably won't get my bag till next week or Saturday. However, I did get a UD BB cream sample when I bought the Naked Basics palette from their website. I've been using it, but I found that I'd rather stick to my Amore Pacific tinted moisturizer or Face Shop BB cream because they're a little thicker. The UD BB cream kind of just squirts out of the bottle...very liquidy. But glad to hear everyone loves their bags so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just got my bag today (a day early! yay) and I do like most of the products. For 10 dollars a month it is a great value and I love that Ipsy really is focusing on makeup vs lifestyle items. This is my 2nd bag and I can tell I am gonna be very happy with Ipsy if they keep sending me bags like this. Loving the red lipgloss (more like a liquid lipstick IMHO) and got the Nyx in gold which is really very pretty. Gold eyes and red lips are definitley New Years Eve worthy. LOL Hope everyone is as happy as I am. Cannot wait to do my review on youtube for this bag.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *anita68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly, living in Hawaii has its downsides. I probably won't get my bag till next week or Saturday. However, I did get a UD BB cream sample when I bought the Naked Basics palette from their website. I've been using it, but I found that I'd rather stick to my Amore Pacific tinted moisturizer or Face Shop BB cream because they're a little thicker. The UD BB cream kind of just squirts out of the bottle...very liquidy. But glad to hear everyone loves their bags so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Can't say I feel bad for you and your beaches, lol.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 11, 2012)

Does the lip gloss have any smell or flavor to it?  It seems most lip gloss makers prefer peppermint for flavor/taste.  TIA!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 11, 2012)

Everyone got Hot Mess. It's bright red, not pink. I rather like it. It's not as bright on as in the tube. Everyone griping about too much makeup was obviously not a subscriber in the beginning when everyone was crying for more makeup. It was too much skincare, polishes, and hair stuff. Now it's too much makeup. You really can't make everyone happy so it's good there are so many services with different offerings!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 11, 2012)

I am REALLY sick of black eyeliners. I like everything else, but I was dying for that pencil in some other color.

ETA:  I just emailed to see if I can exchange the black for ANY other color!


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone got Hot Mess. It's bright red, not pink. I rather like it. It's not as bright on as in the tube. Everyone griping about too much makeup was obviously not a subscriber in the beginning when everyone was crying for more makeup. It was too much skincare, polishes, and hair stuff. Now it's too much makeup. You really can't make everyone happy so it's good there are so many services with different offerings!


 It looked bright red in my living room (dimmer lights) but in my bathroom it was bright pink, and on my lips it is most definitely bright pink on me. Great formula, just not the shade for me. I've enjoyed my sub but I just canceled it to give BA a try. Hey, I can always go back right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the lip gloss have any smell or flavor to it?  It seems most lip gloss makers prefer peppermint for flavor/taste.  TIA!


 not that I could tell, though I only wore it for maybe 5 minutes before my hubby asked me to take it off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my bag (two days early!) and I think this will be my last one. They keep sending me BRIGHT @$$ pink lip gloss that I keep giving away, and more black eyeliner than I can ever use in my lifetime. The only exceptions were last month I got a brown eyeliner (that they had to mail separately because it was not in the package) and the month before I got a nasty pale pink gloss. You know it's not a good shade for me when even my Hubby asks if I'm really going to wear that gloss because it's not a good color on me
> 
> ...


 don't worry, I am only 21 (key hot pink lipgloss and black eyeliner demographic) and it is still wayy to much for one person to get through.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *anita68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly, living in Hawaii has its downsides. I probably won't get my bag till next week or Saturday. However, I did get a UD BB cream sample when I bought the Naked Basics palette from their website. I've been using it, but I found that I'd rather stick to my Amore Pacific tinted moisturizer or Face Shop BB cream because they're a little thicker. The UD BB cream kind of just squirts out of the bottle...very liquidy. But glad to hear everyone loves their bags so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 there are downsides to living in hawaii? no way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone got Hot Mess. It's bright red, not pink. I rather like it. It's not as bright on as in the tube. Everyone griping about too much makeup was obviously not a subscriber in the beginning when everyone was crying for more makeup. It was too much skincare, polishes, and hair stuff. Now it's too much makeup. You really can't make everyone happy so it's good there are so many services with different offerings!


 

I was trying to put my finger on why I don't seem to be as attached to Ipsy as other subs....I think for me...they provide me with products that I love to look at... but I don't actually end up using.  It's not that I don't want makeup, its just the makeup I've received from them (over the last 8 months I think?) hasn't often become a product I love and want to purchase. I can't say never though because I do really like the Balm mascara they sent out recently.  (I've managed to get 2 more through trades so I should be set for a while!)


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2012)

Got my FIRST ipsy bag today! Loved it. The actual bag is adorable and surprisingly well made.

The UD liner was much appreciated. UD and MUFE have the BEST pencil liners in my opinion. 

My NYX shade is Charcoal Pearl. It looks like a soft pewter...(with a slight blue undertone)...it's a nice complex shade....Great to add to a smokey eye or as a crease color.

Question. Do NYX pigments work better wet or dry?

Haven't tried the lipgloss or the bronzing papers yet.

And the primer will be a stocking stuffer. (I am swimming in primers!).

Overall, I was really impressed with the contents and the value.

Is Ipsy always this good? Or was this bag an exception?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my FIRST ipsy bag today! Loved it. The actual bag is adorable and surprisingly well made.
> 
> ...


 I would say that this bag was especially good for their anniversary, BUT I do think all of the bags have been pretty good over the last several months. They don't always have brands like UD, but they do always include fun makeup, and I've never looked at a bag and regretted it afterwards.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 11, 2012)

The primer is going to last forever though, I literally only used 2 drops for a fulll face application today.


----------



## ColorMeLucky (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I've been asked on my Facebook wall of my thoughts on the matter about the bonus item. I have mixed emotions on it - I'm happy a bonus item was sent out to those who participate on FB, their site and blog/vlog but at the same time I feel bad for those who didn't get the bonus item. I totally understand that the item was limited and that the best course was to give it to those who do participate more on their site but at the same time wish that the item wasn't talked about before hand because it made it seem as if everyone was getting it. Wish they would have sent everyone a piece of chocolate like they did in February so no one would have been left out.
> 
> I'm getting the bonus item but my girls are not which is totally understandable since they don't participate at all on the Ipsy FB wall or on Ipsy.


 I agree. I don't participate much just because one....I don't see the point since I will never win any contest and two I have no time to be on FB/IPSY Site all the time....I wish they could just be fair and give the bonus out for everyone. I guess I don't really care much this time because I'm allergic to SPF lol but my roommie was pretty bummed out. 

I think every subbie is as important as the others. I've stayed with IPSY since January I don't see no bonus, just cuz I don't comment? BOOOOO jk. lol


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 11, 2012)

for all of you ladies that are light skinned like me

i dont know how on EARTH mai couture considered those papers a HIGHLIGHT but i have found it makes a really good coral blush i apply it lightly by blotting it on my cheeks and blending with a blush brush i wore it today and its really pretty!!!


----------



## ashleyanner (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for all of you ladies that are light skinned like me
> 
> i dont know how on EARTH mai couture considered those papers a HIGHLIGHT but i have found it makes a really good coral blush i apply it lightly by blotting it on my cheeks and blending with a blush brush i wore it today and its really pretty!!!


 Agreed!  The color came out ORANGE on me...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 11, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I literally have 6 red/bright pink lip products from my 10 months of Ipsy/Myglam lol. They would look fine on anyone else, but I'm just reallly not into red lips on me. 

It'd be fun if they kept with current trends instead of sticking with the 'classic' bold red; I actually don't know many people who wear red lips.. Last month's lip product was a refreshing change--wearable, moisturizing, a color other than pink/red. I'd love to try more like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. You could argue that it's hard for nude lipsticks to accommodate a broad range of skin tones, but the same could be said for red.
Yes to that! I'd love some oxblood


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a question, to those who are miffed over not getting the bonus sample:

Would you have felt differently if the sample had been sent out separately from December's bag?

I'm wondering if they got the point across that they wanted. They may have been attempting to reward a subset of users, but by putting the reward in with the other products, a larger group of people took it as they were being shafted on a product.

Birchbox once sent out a sponsored bonus box, but it was totally separate from that months subscription, and I think the sentiment was more positive when they did it that way.


----------



## yoru (Dec 11, 2012)

I got the loose pigment in mink, it's a pretty sand color! Good for me because I love neutral eye shadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Very happy with everything else and can't be more excited to try out the BaB lip gloss. Once I got over the "Oh god, not another lip gloss/eyeliner" and get used to it everything seems so much better. I still hoard these two kind of product (Now I feel bad for buying 6 eyeliners when I was in Hong Kong because I don't have that many eyes to use them up)

Oh the bag, the bag. OMG IT'S GORGEOUS. Favorite bag so far comparing to the cheesy design in February and May.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 11, 2012)

> I finally convinced myself to cancel my Ipsy sub since the only thing I really felt was a good fit for me this month was the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  There is nothing wrong with anything I received...I think I have just decided its not for me.Â  And did I walk away and save myself $10 a month??...nope, I just requested an invite for a second birchbox :hehe: Â


 LOL I did the same thing


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope I don't get charcoal pearl I got that one through sample sircle a month ago, guess ill find out tomorrow ,



> Got my FIRST ipsy bag today! Loved it. The actual bag is adorable and surprisingly well made. The UD liner was much appreciated. UD and MUFE have the BEST pencil liners in my opinion.Â  My NYX shade is Charcoal Pearl. It looks like a soft pewter...(with a slight blue undertone)...it's a nice complex shade....Great to add to a smokey eye or as a crease color. Question. Do NYX pigments work better wet or dry? Haven't tried the lipgloss or the bronzing papers yet. And the primer will be a stocking stuffer. (I am swimming in primers!). Overall, I was really impressed with the contents and the value. Is Ipsy always this good? Or was this bag an exception?


----------



## gemstone (Dec 11, 2012)

> Does the lip gloss have any smell or flavor to it? Â It seems most lip gloss makers prefer peppermint for flavor/taste. Â TIA!


 I couldn't taste or smell it on, thank god, because it smelled disgusting in the tube. Like some kind of strange epoxy/play dough/chemically mess.


----------



## shandimessmer (Dec 12, 2012)

I got my bag today (I wasn't supposed to get it until tomorrow), but woohoo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks!  Mine should be here in the next day or so, so I guess I will get to see/smell soon!



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I couldn't taste or smell it on, thank god, because it smelled disgusting in the tube. Like some kind of strange epoxy/play dough/chemically mess.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info!  I am mostly wanting to not make sure it is not minty!  I am probably the one person on the planet that does NOT like peppermint (gum, lipgloss, mints, toothpaste)



> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> not that I could tell, though I only wore it for maybe 5 minutes before my hubby asked me to take it off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the gloss and even though it didn't dry out my lips and looked alright on my lips per se, it added a *yellowish tint to my teeth*, so I don't think it would enhance cool complexions for the most part. Not enough blue in that tint.


 Mine too!  I was all...GROSS!  I know my teeth aren't yellowed either because I am SUPER DUPER scared of having yellow teeth.  Mine are almost so bright you could see them from the moon.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am REALLY sick of black eyeliners. I like everything else, but I was dying for that pencil in some other color.
> 
> ETA:  I just emailed to see if I can exchange the black for ANY other color!


 I haven't seen any receive any other color but black just like the lipgloss  I have only seen it in that red color (Hot Mess?).

I think the only variation in color were the NYX shadow pigments.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone got Hot Mess. It's bright red, not pink. I rather like it. It's not as bright on as in the tube. Everyone griping about too much makeup was obviously not a subscriber in the beginning when everyone was crying for more makeup. It was too much skincare, polishes, and hair stuff. Now it's too much makeup. You really can't make everyone happy so it's good there are so many services with different offerings!


 I know!! I actually really love MyGlam/Ipsy because of this...I really experiment with makeup. But when I find a skincare routine that works I stick to it. But Birchbox is great for skincare &amp; haircare &amp; perfumes lol oh and of course foooooooood


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 12, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



> Thanks for the info! Â I am mostly wanting to not make sure it is not minty! Â I am probably the one person on the planet that does NOT like peppermint (gum, lipgloss, mints, toothpaste)


 LOL you're not the only one, I also HATE peppermint! Don't like cinnamon flavored stuff either, so my gum/breath freshening options are limited


----------



## samplegal (Dec 12, 2012)

I got the Nyx in yellow, like this guy --&gt; 




 . Never going to wear it.

I'm ok with the gloss. It does sheer out and doesnt look anywhere near as intense as in the tube.

I like the rest of the bag well enough, and will use everything else.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Nyx in yellow, like this guy --&gt;
> 
> ...


 if you are the one in the pic...bah I bet with  your hair/skin color you can SOOOOOO pull off an intense red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have really dark eyebrows and red lips...idk I look weird with em


----------



## cheetahchirps (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine too!  I was all...GROSS!  I know my teeth aren't yellowed either because I am SUPER DUPER scared of having yellow teeth.  Mine are almost so bright you could see them from the moon.


 Thanks for sharing my qualms and lol, totally the wrong shade for us.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2012)

Yay good to know I am not alone.  Sometimes when you have something that is not in commong with others you feel alone.  Yeah cinnamon is not great in the gum fresh breath options either!  It tastes soo fake!  Glad the lipgloss appears to be unflavored! 



> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL you're not the only one, I also HATE peppermint! Don't like cinnamon flavored stuff either, so my gum/breath freshening options are limited


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for all of you ladies that are light skinned like me
> 
> i dont know how on EARTH mai couture considered those papers a HIGHLIGHT but i have found it makes a really good coral blush i apply it lightly by blotting it on my cheeks and blending with a blush brush i wore it today and its really pretty!!!


 I am pasty pale, but on me it didn't turn out orange as some have reported..it actually looked nice and subtley rosey....but yes, I do think it works well as a blush! Funny how body chemistry affects things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I literally have 6 red/bright pink lip products from my 10 months of Ipsy/Myglam lol. They would look fine on anyone else, but I'm just reallly not into red lips on me.
> 
> It'd be fun if they kept with current trends instead of sticking with the 'classic' bold red; I actually don't know many people who wear red lips.. Last month's lip product was a refreshing change--wearable, moisturizing, a color other than pink/red. I'd love to try more like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. You could argue that it's hard for nude lipsticks to accommodate a broad range of skin tones, but the same could be said for red.


I am a huge fan of the red look, but it can get boreing getting it over and over


----------



## anita68 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't say I feel bad for you and your beaches, lol.


 The beaches ARE beautiful, package shipping time isn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question, to those who are miffed over not getting the bonus sample:
> 
> ...


 I think this would've been better asked as a general question to those who did and didn't receive it, alike. 

But moving forward, I think it would've been better had they

a.) said it was randomized rather than saying it was for community influencers considering not all who received it were "influencers". 

b.) sent it out separately. It wouldn't have been so highly scrutinized because then it would be seen as what they were apparently actually trying to make it out as - a reward for being active in their community. sending it in the bags just made it seem like a somewhat-unfair reward. I understand why they did it but adding it to a bag that everyone paid the same amount for is where it blurs into some controversial lines.

honestly, I get why they did it. I've cooled down over it because it's a teeny sample that I didn't realize I could get from UD anyways. But the point of the matter to me was that everyone was paying the same amount and it apparently wasn't just a random drawl. (from what ipsy said.) the only thing that added insult to injury was when fellow MuTers started saying they had received the item as well when they in no way shape or form were "influencers" -- no blog, no youtube channel, no activity on their site. rewards systems are cool. but in most rewards systems, everyone has a fair chance at gaining something, rather than just a surprise win. I just definitely feel that they could've totally gone about it in a more fair, better way to satisfy their entire community rather than just "influencers". but it's done and I'm over it, but it could've been thought out a little differently.


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 12, 2012)

I have medium skin, and on me it's like an ultra-shimmery, light coral blush. I definitely wouldn't wear this AND blush since it already has a lot of peachy/pink pigment. I'd probably wear this as a blush-and-highlighter-in-one. Which is even more convenient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i dont know how on EARTH mai couture considered those papers a HIGHLIGHT but i have found it makes a really good coral blush i apply it lightly by blotting it on my cheeks and blending with a blush brush i wore it today and its really pretty!!!


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 12, 2012)

How did you like the primer? Did you use it on your eyes too? I can see it working as a face primer, but I think labeling it as an eye primer was a bit of a stretch since it sort of has the consistency of thick mineral oil.



> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The primer is going to last forever though, I literally only used 2 drops for a fulll face application today.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 12, 2012)

I got my box today, but didn't want to post pics here until I was done with my blog post, I have ADD and that + this forum make it so hard for me to get anything done lol, I just get so distracted with the posts here! XD

Anyways, I love my box, I knew I loved the eyeliner cuz I already have it, I wouldn't have bought a red lip gloss and I'm glad I got this one, the bf seems to like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I kinda like how it looks for me,I'm not sure though,  I have a good sense of smell and to me this doesn't smell or taste like anything(maybe I'm sick?  lol). The highlighting papiers don't look orange on my skin, I was surprised! They actually just give a nice highlight, I wore them on my nose and cheek bones. I got the NYX Pigment in Silver, I don't know if I had a silver eye shadow, but I liked this one, I haven't tried out the primer cuz I have plenty of them. Overall I loved my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I made a little "look" with the products I got: 







Do you guys think the red looks good on me? I'm not so sure.
On a funny note, the bf got home from work and ofc kissed me...this is what happened: 





He didn't want to let me take a picture lmao...but I made him do it *evil laugh* 

Oh also love the baggie and I posted swatches on the blog ^^


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, but didn't want to post pics here until I was done with my blog post, I have ADD and that + this forum make it so hard for me to get anything done lol, I just get so distracted with the posts here! XD
> 
> ...


It looks pretty on you, dear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was surprised about the last picture, i was like LOL!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It looks pretty on you, dear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Awww thank you, I might keep wearing it for a while XD 

And yup that was my expression when I saw him and the picture...close up of a girl's lips: OK...close up of a man's bearded face and lips with lip gloss...kinda ew and weird lol


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww thank you, I might keep wearing it for a while XD
> 
> And yup that was my expression when I saw him and the picture...close up of a girl's lips: OK...close up of a man's bearded face and lips with lip gloss...kinda ew and weird lol


It was weird but give me lots of laughs! yeah, for  a change! It looks pretty on him as well! It's more of like pinkish color.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you like the primer? Did you use it on your eyes too? I can see it working as a face primer, but I think labeling it as an eye primer was a bit of a stretch since it sort of has the consistency of thick mineral oil.


 I liked it a lot. it made my face feel really smooth! It does seem to have an oily consistency, though &amp; for that reason I did not try to use it as an eye primer.


----------



## yoru (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, but didn't want to post pics here until I was done with my blog post, I have ADD and that + this forum make it so hard for me to get anything done lol, I just get so distracted with the posts here! XD
> 
> ...


 You look great in that red! and lol @your bf. My bf hesitated kissing me for a while if I wear bright lip colors. He didn't really care lately unless I kiss him on his cheeks with red lips.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the only thing that added insult to injury was when fellow MuTers started saying they had received the item as well when they in no way shape or form were "influencers" -- no blog, no youtube channel, no activity on their site. rewards systems are cool. but in most rewards systems, everyone has a fair chance at gaining something, rather than just a surprise win. I just definitely feel that they could've totally gone about it in a more fair, better way to satisfy their entire community rather than just "influencers". but it's done and I'm over it, but it could've been thought out a little differently.


 I am actually not "miffed" by not getting it --I already got the sample from Urban Decay.  But, when reading comments as Baberanza mentioned above, not everyone who received sample was being "rewarded" for their "influence."  That's the only thing I don't get.  If in fact it's only a reward for activity with ipsy community and blogs and such then why are people getting it who have not done such?  I'm only curious.  Not upset, not angry or anything about not getting the sample.  I actually have done a few youtube videos and I think a blog or two about ipsy/myglam and wasn't chosen so I wonder if it really was more random and they wanted to have a way of explaining why some people got the sample.  Maybe they felt people would react better to it being a reward for contributing...I really dunno.  I guess I just don't get why if it's a reward some people would get it when they weren't active.  I think it might've been better for them to just say some people might be getting a bonus sample at random. 

And while on the topic of the sample, I have used some of it and it's just ok, which pains me to say that because I love BB creams and UD.  I don't need full coverage, but I prefer a little more coverage.  I would say I received more coverage from the maybelline BB cream.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am pasty pale, but on me it didn't turn out orange as some have reported..it actually looked nice and subtley rosey....but yes, I do think it works well as a blush! Funny how body chemistry affects things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The highlighter was a nice peachy coral on me. I really like it as a blush!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 12, 2012)

I used the primer on my eyes yesterday and today and it's fine. I put it on my finger then rubbed it on the eye. I wouldn't squirt straight from the tube to the eye, but I wouldn't do that anyway with any product. It's really nice. I REALLY like the feel of it on the skin and so far no breakouts but it's only day 2. Primers seem to always break me out. If it doesn't this will be a Christmas miracle.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 12, 2012)

That sucks. The pencil seems soooooo nice. I might try it anyway



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't seen any receive any other color but black just like the lipgloss  I have only seen it in that red color (Hot Mess?).
> 
> I think the only variation in color were the NYX shadow pigments.


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 12, 2012)

> I got my box today, but didn't want to post pics here until I was done with my blog post, I have ADD and that + this forum make it so hard for me to get anything done lol, I just get so distracted with the posts here! XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



On a funny note, the bf got home from work and ofc kissed me...this is what happened:Â  

 He didn't want to let me take a picture lmao...but I made him do it *evil laugh*Â  Oh also love the baggie and I posted swatches on the blog ^^Â  That looks awesome on you! And your man! LOL


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, but didn't want to post pics here until I was done with my blog post, I have ADD and that + this forum make it so hard for me to get anything done lol, I just get so distracted with the posts here! XD
> 
> ...


 This photo showed up on the right side margin under "recent images" and I was like whaaaaa???  Then I read the thread and it all made sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Looks nice on him (and you too)!


----------



## beautymama (Dec 12, 2012)

I received my first ever Ipsy bag yesterday! I loved the contents. The only thing I will probably won't use is the NYX eyeshadow because I got the charcoal and it is way to dark for my face, I am super pasty white and don't think I could pull it off. But I will give to my sister who has a better complexion for darker eyeshadows! I loved the red lipgloss and the highlighter papers were pretty to use as a blush! I am a huge fan of IPSY, hope the following months will be just as great!


----------



## bluemustang (Dec 12, 2012)

> That sucks. The pencil seems soooooo nice. I might try it anyway


 I vote to give it a try! I love UD liners. I always keep a travel size one in my purse for touch ups (I like to use it to line my upper waterline).


----------



## bluemustang (Dec 12, 2012)

> I got my box today, but didn't want to post pics here until I was done with my blog post, I have ADD and that + this forum make it so hard for me to get anything done lol, I just get so distracted with the posts here! XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



On a funny note, the bf got home from work and ofc kissed me...this is what happened:Â  

 He didn't want to let me take a picture lmao...but I made him do it *evil laugh*Â  Oh also love the baggie and I posted swatches on the blog ^^Â  Bahahaha I jumped when I saw his mouth! Lol! So unexpected! It looks really nice on you!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It looks pretty on you, dear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I was too!! I was like OMG..someone needs to read that article about shaving their face....Glad to know it was actually a dude!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 12, 2012)

LMAO, I'm glad it made you girls laugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It did me when I saw it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and thx for the positive comments I guess I'll keep wearing this lip gloss then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's always useful to have extra opinions besides your own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 12, 2012)

Had a few extra minutes while getting ready this morning so I went all out with the makeup, and everything on my face (except my bare minerals foundation and mineral veil) I got from Ipsy in the last few months! Liner, mascara, eyeshadow (two colors), primer, lip gloss, brow gel, and used the highlighter sheets as my blush. It was rather fun to revisit things I may have tried once and dismissed, and to have a few different options of some of the products to choose from (liner and gloss). The only thing missing is my nail polish, but I am wearing the Seahawks colors for a party at work today so I did not use one of the Ipsy polishes though I do use them often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 12, 2012)

Was anyone else's eyeshadow missing?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 12, 2012)

I got my bag today.  Some of the NYX had shifted to the outside of the bottle and when I opened it - it spilled out some. I got a nice shimmery brown. I just need to find something to depot it into.

The lipgloss appears to warm up after it has been on your lips.  It lasted pretty well on my lips while eating lunch. I agree that it has an almost play dough smell. Thick and does dry out the lips or cause the skin on the lips to slough off.

I put some primer on my hand to see how it felt - it is very smooth.

The "highlighter" papers - make a nice blush.  I would not use blush AND this together.

The UD liner is awesome! It glides on SO smoothly and has great color payoff.

The bag is a beautiful color and I do like the shape.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Dec 12, 2012)

You aren't the only one who doesn't like peppermint scented or flavored "stuff." I like colors to go with the smells too, for example:

lemon scents should be on or in yellow products

strawberry scents should be in red products

and piney smell in green products.

There's just something odd about a pinecone that would smell like lemons or a strawberry sachet that smelled like peppermint.


----------



## shandimessmer (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here, I plan to use this as a face primer. I tested it on my hand, and I don't see how it could work as an eye primer. Plus, somewhere on the box or the packaging, I saw a warning that said that it shouldn't touch your lash line. Not worth the risk in my opinion


 Eugh like the Mirabella liner that said not to be used if you wear contacts...If you watch Michelle Phan's video on the bag, she put the primer on her eyes, then applied the liner. It made the liner look really greasy. It worked for the look she was trying to do, but I couldn't imagine using that as an eye primer for regular shadow. I also stay away from putting anything oily on my face. Maybe other people will love it and I can get a good trade out of it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh wow I didn't know the primer was oily (since I haven't gotten to my parents house for my bag yet). Not sure how that will work for me since my skin is naturally oily.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eugh like the Mirabella liner that said not to be used if you wear contacts...If you watch Michelle Phan's video on the bag, she put the primer on her eyes, then applied the liner. It made the liner look really greasy. It worked for the look she was trying to do, but I couldn't imagine using that as an eye primer for regular shadow. I also stay away from putting anything oily on my face. Maybe other people will love it and I can get a good trade out of it.


Darn! I've been wanting an eye primer and was hoping this was it. Oh well, will just have to get the UD or Too Faced like I have been planning. Any one have any recommendations?

I too am scared to use the primer on my face since I have oily skin.

My 2nd Birchbox and Ipsy are at home waiting for me. Come on 5 p.m.!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Darn! I've been wanting an eye primer and was hoping this was it. Oh well, will just have to get the UD or Too Faced like I have been planning. Any one have any recommendations?
> ...


 I've used Lorac's eye primer and I love it, it's not oily at all and I get no creasing with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessica Beck (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of you trying out the primer... Not sure if it was mentioned, don't have the time to go through every page. Something really important to consider is that this primer is made with Silicones. gossmakeupartist on youtube (who I can't believe I only recently discovered!!!!) made an informative video on why some people, despite their techniques and top rated foundations and primers were getting cakey skin with their makeup. I had bought the bare minerals prime time (made with silicone) which was top rated and used it with my revlon color stay (made with water instead of silicone) and it made my skin gross and pores huge and cakey... It was baffling me then I came across this video.. He basically says to think of silicone and water as oil and water. If you use a silicone PRIMER you will have amazing results with a silicone FOUNDATION, same goes for water.
> 
> So before you knock the primer and say how it doesn't work too well, maybe it's because your foundation is water based. (Hope it was okay to post the video; for informational purposes only! But he always gives great tips like this!)


Huh, never knew that. Thanks for posting this!! Maybe that explains why I had so much trouble with my Revlon Color Stay Whipped Cream Foundation at first. When I randomly switched to a different primer, it worked wonderfully.


----------



## omgitsliz (Dec 12, 2012)

..the color is horrible on me...and I couldnt have gotten a worse color in the NYX pigment..I think Im too pale for the papers cause it looked like I rubbed blush all over my face...what a horrible month for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow I didn't know the primer was oily (since I haven't gotten to my parents house for my bag yet). Not sure how that will work for me since my skin is naturally oily.


 Honestly, my skin is horribly oily/combo as well. My regiment goes as so:

wash my face, moisturize, prime, apply makeup.

And really, after my moisturizer and the primer, my face didn't feel more oily or anything. just really fricken smooth! lol. but if your skin is anything like mine, like 2 drops will suffice for your entire face and not make it overly oily or anything.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Darn! I've been wanting an eye primer and was hoping this was it. Oh well, will just have to get the UD or Too Faced like I have been planning. Any one have any recommendations?
> ...


 I didn't realize you posted this about oily skin, too. look at what I said above! I have oily skin &amp; it worked for me in a small amount.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here, I plan to use this as a face primer. I tested it on my hand, and I don't see how it could work as an eye primer. Plus, somewhere on the box or the packaging, I saw a warning that said that it shouldn't touch your lash line. Not worth the risk in my opinion.


 I totally need to start reading the packaging....lmao. I didn't see the warning; didn't even look for any warnings. I'm glad you posted this because I will DEFINITELY NOT be even attempting to use it as an eye primer now. I'm a pretty sloppy primer applier, lol and in your words, it's not worth whatever the risk is!


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 12, 2012)

Time to take my unused Ipsy products and bags and make stocking stuffers :3  I'm thinking of putting in each one lip product, one eyeliner and throwing in a piece of candy and buying and throwing in a 1.00 ELF brush.  I also have tons of cute little perfume bottle samples I can add. 

The highlighter is orange on me as well.  For people who say they have pale skin and the highlight appears pale pink or white, what color are the sheets you received?  Mine are bright orange gold on the sheets and on mah face.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Honestly, my skin is horribly oily/combo as well. My regiment goes as so:
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow I didn't know the primer was oily (since I haven't gotten to my parents house for my bag yet). Not sure how that will work for me since my skin is naturally oily.


 Likewise, I am hesitant to useing it now. I get really oily mid day and something that will make it worse..not so good.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 12, 2012)

Got my Ipsy bag today. It's a pretty good bag. Got the NYX in charcoal pearl. A little dark, but it's pretty. I second the notion about the red lip colors &amp; black eyeliner. I've only been with Ipsy since October and I feel like that's all I get. 3 black eyeliners, 3 months in a row. And I usually prefer brown to black. I am starting to think I am too old at 26 to fit their key demographic. Bold lips and dark eyes aren't something that I can pull off every day at my job. Great products from Ipsy though. I do love that they are all make-up. I just wish there were more neutral options. Then Ipsy would be my favorite sub. But I think I may take a break from them. I really can't use any more black eyeliner and boldred lip colors. And for those who mentioned the "highlighting" papers appearing orange, I am super pale and went to apply the papers as the picture on the sample showed... and I had to double check the cover because I thought I had maybe gotten "bronzing" papers instead. Definitely wouldn't consider them to be highlighting on my skin tone. I looked dirty/orange as well. Also, I second the Lorac primer. That is what I use and I really like it. I was hoping that this primer from Ipsy would be good since I am almost out, but reading that it's somewhat oily, I'm thinking I may need to go buy some new stuff. Oh well.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yay! My bag is out for delivery! That was fast. Birchbox and Ipsy ship from the same coast, usually around the same day, and use the same UPS Mail Innovations shipping but Ipsy always gets here about a week faster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I hear you all about the pink/red glosses and black liner though. I hope they change up the variety for the next bags. I appreciate all the make-up samples (especially since I'm rebuilding my makeup stash and love trying all sorts of new products and brands) but I don't need a new black liner every.single.month. But for $10 a month it's still worth it for me.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

Woot! My bag came and my NYX loose shadow was charcoal which I don't have. My girls bags should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 12, 2012)

I just tested a little of that primer on the back of my hand and there is NO WAY I'm puting that on my face! It's too greasy feeling and I know it would wreak havoc on my acne prone skin. Yikes!!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'm also seconding (word? lol) everyone about the "highlighting" papers.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

The Mirabella primer to me feels like Benefit's The POREfessionals and is very similar in ingredients. In fact all but two ingredients in Mirabella's primers are in the POREfessionals. So for those who love the POREfessionals will probably like Mirabella's primer and if you don't like POREfessionals then you won't like Mirabella's primer.

Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Dimethicone/Vinyl Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Phenoxyethanol, Dimethiconol, Ethylene Brassylate, Silica, Tocopheryl Acetate.
CYCLOPENTASILOXANE, DIMETHICONE, DIMETHICONE/VINYL DIMETHICONE CROSSPOLYMER, ISONONYL ISONONANOATE, SILICA, DIMETHICONE CROSSPOLYMER, ISODODECANE, PHENOXYETHANOL, POLYMETHYL METHACRYLATE, TITANIUM DIOXIDE (CI 77891), CYCLOHEXASILOXANE, TOCOPHERYL ACETATE, FRAGRANCE (PARFUM), MICA, IRON OXIDES (CI 77492), LIMONENE, IRON OXIDES (CI 77491), IRON OXIDES (CI 77499), TRIETHOXYCAPRYLYLSILANE, BHT. NÂ° 04932/N Please read the ingredient list on the packaging of your product to be sure that the ingredients are appropriate for your personal use.
_edited to correct underlined item_


----------



## cari12 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Mirabella primer to me feels like Benefit's The POREfessionals and is very similar in ingredients. In fact all but two ingredients in Mirabella's primers are in the POREfessionals. So for those who love the POREfessionals will probably like Mirabella's primer and if you don't like POREfessionals then you won't like Mirabella's primer.
> 
> ...


----------



## fayeX (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Mirabella primer to me feels like Benefit's The POREfessionals and is very similar in ingredients. In fact all but two ingredients in Mirabella's primers are in the POREfessionals. So for those who love the POREfessionals will probably like Mirabella's primer and if you don't like POREfessionals then you won't like Mirabella's primer.
> 
> ...


----------



## morre22 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Mirabella primer to me feels like Benefit's The POREfessionals and is very similar in ingredients. In fact all but two ingredients in Mirabella's primers are in the POREfessionals. So for those who love the POREfessionals will probably like Mirabella's primer and if you don't like POREfessionals then you won't like Mirabella's primer.
> 
> ...


That's good to know, because I am not a fan of the POREfessional, it makes my pores look huge.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

Very true about that but to me Mirabella's primer and POREfessionals feel similar so I can't wait to try the two out. I'm going to do a dual test - one side of my face with POREfessionals and the other with Mirabella's.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Mirabella primer to me feels like Benefit's The POREfessionals and is very similar in ingredients. In fact all but two ingredients in Mirabella's primers are in the POREfessionals. So for those who love the POREfessionals will probably like Mirabella's primer and if you don't like POREfessionals then you won't like Mirabella's primer.
> 
> ...


 

That's really interesting to me considering I'm not a fan of Benefit's Porefessional however I do like the Mirabella primer after my test day with it. To each their own, I guess lol


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

Interesting. I wonder if it's due to the other ingredients in it. Now if only I can find my POREfessionals. I have no idea where I put it at. lol


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting. I wonder if it's due to the other ingredients in it. Now if only I can find my POREfessionals. I have no idea where I put it at. lol


 Yeah, like the porefessional felt very oily to me and just stayed that way on my face. when I tried the mirabella primer, it just smoothed out and was really nice. 

girl you better find it! that stuffs not cheap, lol.


----------



## Katinka31 (Dec 12, 2012)

I like the lipgloss and was happily surprised by the primer, too.  I won't be using the highlighter papers, I'd make a mess of the Nyx powder (mine is in Pearl), and I don't wear eyeliner, so if anyone would like to swap for those items, just let me know!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 12, 2012)

While I do love all the black liners (I tend to lose an eyeliner a month, so extras is always nice) and red glosses (still trying to find the perfect red...starting to think I should just stick to the darker wines), I would really like to see some variety as well. I've never used an eyeliner or mascara in anything other than black, so it would really be fun and new to see color variation there. In generaly, I'm just kind of a later bloomer to makeup and doing anything than the most basic things...I didn't know a highlighter was anything more than an office supply until 3 months ago, so really the more variation the better. I am kind of in love with theBalm now though, so they can keep sending products from them. This is just me though.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 12, 2012)

I think I would enjoy variety, however I got an orange (yea. Bright orange) liner in my glossybox last month. No. Thanks.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While I do love all the black liners (I tend to lose an eyeliner a month, so extras is always nice) and r*ed glosses (still trying to find the perfect red...starting to think I should just stick to the darker wines)*, I would really like to see some variety as well.* I've never used an eyeliner or mascara in anything other than black, so it would really be fun and new to see color variation there.* In generaly, I'm just kind of a later bloomer to makeup and doing anything than the most basic things...*I didn't know a highlighter was anything more than an office supply until 3 months ago, so really the more variation the better.* I am kind of in love with theBalm now though, so they can keep sending products from them. This is just me though.


 I tend to stick to darker reds myself.  I love NYX's Alabama and Snow White (nice blue reds)...Ulta's lipstick Chocolate Kiss was lovely as well.

I also tend to get black eyeliner..all the time.  A few months ago I purchased Eyeko's purple eyeliner - and I love it!  I just got a bright blue eyeliner - I haven't used it yet- but I think I might try it tomorrow on my day off!

Ditto on the highlighter! It is great to be able to try this stuff out and figure out how others get amazing looks.  I just started using two different color eyeshadows on the same lid (still not the best at creasing and what not).


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 12, 2012)

I got the mink pearl NYX shadow, which I love!  But count me in the too much black liner club!!!


----------



## nkjm (Dec 12, 2012)

I got the grey NYX shadow which I already own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but oh well. The primer felt really greasy but I thought it absorbed pretty well! And I'm semi-excited for the Mai paper things. It'd be good for like a holiday party or something where I can get away with having a glitter bomb on my face haha

But I didn't like the bag haha. My only "complaint" for this month lol


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Dec 12, 2012)

> I got the same pink pigment. I used it today on the lid with gray in the crease. It was really pretty! It's not just good as a highlighter. I haven't worn pink in a while so I'm glad I got it. I have been stuck in a gold lid rut for a while that's why I love sub services because they push me out of my comfort zone.


 I used the pink pigment with brown today and I completely loved it. I used the mirabella primer under it, and it really did last a long time. I never would ave bought loose eyeshadow on my own. It never occurred to me how fun it might be! This is another reason why I love sub services!


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Dec 12, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Dec 12, 2012)

Multiple post.. Oops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2012)

I've now fallen in love with the NYX pigments... so I go to their website to use the coupon code to get more and all the colors I want are sold out!!! Did they give their entire stock of Mink and Silver to Ipsy for the bags? 

Does anyone know how long the discount code is good for?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I would enjoy variety, however I got an orange (yea. Bright orange) liner in my glossybox last month. No. Thanks.


i would have LOVED  a bright orange liner.


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Mirabella primer to me feels like Benefit's The POREfessionals and is very similar in ingredients. In fact all but two ingredients in Mirabella's primers are in the POREfessionals. So for those who love the POREfessionals will probably like Mirabella's primer and if you don't like POREfessionals then you won't like Mirabella's primer.
> 
> ...


 Cool!  I hadn't tried the primer yet but I like the Porefessional.  Between subs and Sephora VIB bags, I have so much primers it's unreal.

I really thought this was another good bag!  While I really don't need another Zero (I must have like 5 - three are in my trade or eBay pile right now) that isn't Ipsy's fault.  The lip gloss is full size and really nice!  The NYX is cool - I've never dabbled in pigments so this is cool and the gray charcoal color I got is really pretty.  And the primer is a good size and if it's like the Porefessional I'm pleased.

And I tried the Mai Couture papers today and I was pleased.  Plus, their bags keep getting better and better - this one is GREAT for my extra mascara and pencil pile.

I've decided to give Ipsy a break but I know I'll be back.  I plan on giving Glossybox a break too.  Birchbox would go to if I didn't have an annual sub (and they're points are just too witchin'.) Not getting Ipsy/Glossybox for a bit is going to be hard, because the hoarder in me hates the possibility of missing a good month/deal but really - I have more than I need.

I love the make-up, but I also love seeing more skincare.  (And I guess haircare, too.)

-L


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've now fallen in love with the NYX pigments... so I go to their website to use the coupon code to get more and all the colors I want are sold out!!! Did they give their entire stock of Mink and Silver to Ipsy for the bags?
> 
> Does anyone know how long the discount code is good for?


 Go to ULTA.com - it's B1G1 50% off and there's a $5 off $10 promo code which I think is still good for a few more days.

Promo code is 72507


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 12, 2012)

So I've worn the Mirabella primer for 2 days in a row and so far NO breakouts! That's a record. I've never worn a primer that didn't break me out. I also have it on my lids but the shadow didn't stay as well as with MAC paint pot. I'm not uncomfortable using it on my lids since it says it's for eyes too. Of course they tell you not to put it near the lash line, it's a cover your a$$ type thing. If it wasn't safe on the eye they wouldn't market it as such.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Go to ULTA.com - it's B1G1 50% off and there's a $5 off $10 promo code which I think is still good for a few more days.
> ...


 Glad I didn't see this when I was buying stuff.

Off Topic: I did get Ulta's "Free Beauty Bag."  Has anyone gotten this before?  If so - how was it?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 12, 2012)

I got my Ipsy and a great Birchbox all on the same day! I really love this bag. I'm so excited to make a full "look" for the first time (even though this is only my second bag). I am still worried about the primer breaking me out, but it goes on so silky! Ecstatic for the liner (My first UD!), the papers will be interesting to try-gorgeous peach color. I received the NYX (also my first) in Mocha Pearl:



Gorgeous shade. I was relieved because I really wanted the pigment in the brown color family. Finally, I actually kinda LOVE the gloss, which, if you knew me, is utterly shocking because I hate gloss, even last month's. But this is more of a liquid lipstick as mentioned earlier. It goes on a gorgeous deep reddish pink. Slight sheerness, but mostly opaque. AND my favorite feature is that it's not very shiny at all. Love!!!! I'm so surprised I like it, other than my hair sticking in it, as expected. With that said, however, it's not super sticky like EVERY gloss I've ever tried. I will agree it smell of slight playdough more than anything else if your put your nose to the gloss, but I prefer that actually over fruity gloss. Here's a picture:



Obviously, I'm a happy girl this month. Will post my full-face look here once I do it!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2012)

> Go to ULTA.com - it's B1G1 50% off and there's a $5 off $10 promo code which I think is still good for a few more days. Promo code is 72507


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you! I will check this out tomorrow! (Sorry for the 2 separate posts, I'm posting with my phone)


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 12, 2012)

You know a sample service is doing its job when you want to run right out and purchase more of that product/brand! You will have to let us know if you like what you find at Ulta.


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Dec 12, 2012)

For those that have already received your bag did you get a shipping email? I haven't gotten an email or my bag, starting to get  a little worried!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow I didn't know the primer was oily (since I haven't gotten to my parents house for my bag yet). Not sure how that will work for me since my skin is naturally oily.


 I don't think it's oily at all, it is a bit thin, but it has that silicone texture, not an oily one.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 13, 2012)

I got the Pearl NYX pigment and so excited! A very pretty color but still unsure how to use it. Any tips?


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 13, 2012)

I got the Pearl NYX pigment and so excited! A very pretty color but still unsure how to use it. Any tips?


----------



## shandimessmer (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the Pearl NYX pigment and so excited! A very pretty color but still unsure how to use it. Any tips?


I just use these as eyeshadow pigments


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 13, 2012)

> I just use these as eyeshadow pigments


 I will give it a try!


----------



## katcole (Dec 13, 2012)

A little goes along way with the eye powders. The only thing I didnt like outside of having a smudge on my bag  was the lip gloss broke my lips and tongue out. I feels like I drank a scolding hot drink.  I love the rest,this was my first Ipsy bag.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that have already received your bag did you get a shipping email? I haven't gotten an email or my bag, starting to get  a little worried!


 I received my tracking and bag on the same day (Monday) &amp; I live in PA. If it's not in your mailbox tomorrow, I'd shoot them an email. =)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that have already received your bag did you get a shipping email? I haven't gotten an email or my bag, starting to get  a little worried!


 November and December are my first months back with them since February, and I didn't receive any sort of email or tracking for either Nov or Dec. They both just kinda showed up!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the Pearl NYX pigment and so excited! A very pretty color but still unsure how to use it. Any tips?


 I used it all over my lid and blended some gray into the crease...super pretty. Would also be nice with some brown or a purple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very true about that but to me Mirabella's primer and POREfessionals feel similar so I can't wait to try the two out. I'm going to do a dual test - one side of my face with POREfessionals and the other with Mirabella's.


 I do this with all new foundations/face products. I wear them on my hand/wrist for a full day to see what happens to them before I put them on my face. 

I have weeded out a couple of naughty products this way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

you can catch bad staying power, and bad oxidation this way.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting. I wonder if it's due to the other ingredients in it. Now if only I can find my POREfessionals. I have no idea where I put it at. lol


 if you think of it like color theory, then its not surprising that different amounts of the same thing can have vastly different results. not to mention the few products they differ, you end up with completely different products.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You know a sample service is doing its job when you want to run right out and purchase more of that product/brand! You will have to let us know if you like what you find at Ulta.


 I got online and made my list!  And there's an Ulta in my area, so I'm actually going to swing by there this weekend.  I'd rather use the lesser coupon ($3.50 off) and not have to pay for shipping!  And thankfully, the NYX is on sale thru 12/24.  But yeah, I'm so happy I discovered these!

I got Walnut Pearl in my bag, and I'm getting:  Nude, Mink, Silver, Charcoal, Sky Pink, and Lilac 

Now I have to get some of those sifter jars...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, but didn't want to post pics here until I was done with my blog post, I have ADD and that + this forum make it so hard for me to get anything done lol, I just get so distracted with the posts here! XD
> 
> ...


 You look so pretty, thanks for sharing!  And that pic of your boyfriend is hilarious - I kissed my 3 year old and she had a perfect mouth print on her cheek  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyd (Dec 13, 2012)

I haven't received my bag yet, but I guarantee I will not be using the primer. Anyone want it?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received my bag yet, but I guarantee I will not be using the primer. Anyone want it?


You should trade it and get something nice in return :3 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-trading-list


----------



## emilyd (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You should trade it and get something nice in return :3 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-trading-list


I know there's a trade, but it's Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 13, 2012)

I got the NYX color in charcoal (if I spelled that correct) and I love it.  I used it today and I was pleasantly surprised.  Loose shadows/pigments are usually a pain for me cause it seems they have so much fall out.  I was shocked I didn't have ANY at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And this is my first NYX product.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 13, 2012)

I got the highlighter papier in St Bart's (did everyone?) and the eyeshadow in walnut pearl. I will trade the papers but the eyeshadow looks beautiful. The lip gloss will go to a friend as part of a Xmas present. I may keep the eyeliner or give it as a gift. I rarely wear black. Thanks for the 3 months, Ipsy. It's been fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## omgitsliz (Dec 13, 2012)

> Woot! My bag came and my NYX loose shadow was charcoal which I don't have. My girls bags should be here tomorrow.


 Im putting my charcoal color up for trade because i did an experiment last night with ud's Oil slick and they look almost identical with oil slick having more of a pay off


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You look so pretty, thanks for sharing!  And that pic of your boyfriend is hilarious - I kissed my 3 year old and she had a perfect mouth print on her cheek  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks ^^ and you're welcome! awww she probably looked funny too XD When we were done kissing my make up was ruined cuz the lip gloss was all around my lips, but not on them anymore...lol It's a gorgeous color, but gotta stay away from kissing with it XD


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2012)

So it's a UD dupe! Cool! Love dupes.


----------



## freddygirl (Dec 13, 2012)

For all who mentioned wanting some kind of primer for the eyes that is not greasy, you might want to check out the New York Color eyeshadow compacts (found in probably any drugstore/Walmart, etc). It comes with 4 shadows, a primer and an illuminator (which I don't particularly like but that's just me). The whole thing costs about $4.99 and the primer works great for me! I just put some on my ring finger and apply it to my lid. Shadows stick to it really well and it doesn't feel greasy at all. And for the price, you get some extra eyeshadows (I have it in a neutral/brown palette that I do use on occasion).


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice! I am going to keep an eye out for these. For $5 it is definitely worth a try.


----------



## yoru (Dec 13, 2012)

I have that but I never tried the base! The shadow are kinda powdery but the pigmentation is alright.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm trying to buy a bunch of NYX through the Ulta website and I can't :'(


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 13, 2012)

Ummm.. my package says it was delivered on the 10th, but I've not received it. Shoot!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little goes along way with the eye powders. The only thing I didnt like outside of having a smudge on my bag  was the lip gloss broke my lips and tongue out. I feels like I drank a scolding hot drink.  I love the rest,this was my first Ipsy bag.


 Maybe you're allergic to an ingredient in the lipgloss.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 13, 2012)

Just received my bag and my NYX shadow is in Walnut Pearl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love the color and everything else in the bag.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ummm.. my package says it was delivered on the 10th, but I've not received it. Shoot!


 Oh no! Do you think someone stole it?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 13, 2012)

Hmm, what would you ladies think if we got a tinted lip balm in our bag next month or a concealer?  

I'm just trying to think of other makeup products we could get instead of lip glosses and eyeliners.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

I think a concealer would be complicated to them, cuz it kinda has to be close to our skin tone...and that might be a hard thing to match, I'd rather get lip stick than lip balm D:


----------



## freddygirl (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think a concealer would be complicated to them, cuz it kinda has to be close to our skin tone...and that might be a hard thing to match, I'd rather get lip stick than lip balm D:


 I had asked that question in a different sub box forum as it relates to foundations and the consensus was that it wouldn't be that difficult. If it matched, great. If it's too dark, it's a bronzer/contour &amp; if it's too light, it's a highlighter.

I totally agree about wanting a lipstick but I love all sorts of makeup, whether it works for me or not, so I'm happy with any sort of "face, lip or eye goo" they want to send my way.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess that idea of bronzer if dark and highlighter iif light is gewd!

also yes send goo my way! more goo! goo hoarding ftw!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 13, 2012)

Anything that supports our goo-hoarding habit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Personally, I would love to see more matte eyeshadows, a nice blush, moisturizer, a waterproof makeup remover/cleanser, a different color of eyeliners (maybe send out some nice jewel tones: amethyst, teal, emerald).  An oxblood lipstick, because that is the *it* lip.

I know it is so hard for them to send out stuff that will please everyone.  But I think they do an awesome job.  I've been looking at the comments on Birchbox's FB page and people are tearing them up!  About 70% of the comments I saw today were something along the lines of  "You better step it up because Ipsy is kicking your booty!"  I think it is at least partially just personal preference, but I much prefer getting $50-60 of  NYX/UD stuff vs. $13 in foil packets of "high-end" stuff.  C'est la vie.


----------



## msbelle (Dec 13, 2012)

They tried the concealer thing. All they had was medium (I think. it's what I received) so there was a lot of complaints about it. It matched me perfectly though. Many were on fb asking for more cosmetics and they've had a lot more once they began working on it.

For me the bags have been great. I do hope they will start giving everyone a turn on the extras, that would be cool.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes to the makeup remover - that would be kinda nice for January in a rather symbolic way


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 13, 2012)

> Oh no! Do you think someone stole it?


 Nooo! Lol, it was delivered to my neighbors. They just stopped by and were out of town. I had just posted and had a knock on the door! Whew.. I got the silver NYX pigment, btw. Love the bag!


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 13, 2012)

I STILL haven't gotten my bag!

Is there a place on the IPSY website to see a tracking number or at least see if my bag has been shipped??


----------



## considerately (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd love more nail polish.. even indie brands would be awesome and a totally new thing for a big sub company.  I'd also like to try a sparkly/glitter eye liner but I'm afraid to buy one for myself because it seems little too youthful or dated or something.  lol


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I STILL haven't gotten my bag!
> 
> Is there a place on the IPSY website to see a tracking number or at least see if my bag has been shipped??


 Nope. You'll have to email them.


----------



## JamieO (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bremery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all! I have been lurking for some time now, but just decided to post. I received my bag yesterday and it was my second bag. So far, I have been pretty happy with what I get.
> 
> ...


 I did the same thing with the highlighter. I used it in all the places you are supposed to use highlighter. I was orange and blotchy. Did this come in different shades or something? And what the crap were they thinking when they sent the super duper pale girl an orange highlighter? Man did I look ridiculous. I think I could still use it as a blush or something, but NOT as a highlighter.


----------



## JamieO (Dec 13, 2012)

> I got my Ipsy and a great Birchbox all on the same day! I really love this bag. I'm so excited to make a full "look" for the first time (even though this is only my second bag). I am still worried about the primer breaking me out, but it goes on so silky! Ecstatic for the liner (My first UD!), the papers will be interesting to try-gorgeous peach color. I received the NYX (also my first) in Mocha Pearl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got Mocha Pearl NYX too and I loved it!! Also, the primer really does work on the eyes. I used it as an eye and face primer, then I played around with the NYX and the liner, both of which I really liked. Then, I took a nap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And wouldn't you know, my eyeshadow didn't budge, or even fade at all. I'd say it does its job!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nooo! Lol, it was delivered to my neighbors. They just stopped by and were out of town. I had just posted and had a knock on the door! Whew.. I got the silver NYX pigment, btw. Love the bag!


 **Whew** 



 Glad you got your bag!


----------



## page5 (Dec 13, 2012)

Got my bag today - love the lip gloss!! Great color. I am already a fan of the UD liners so always happy to have another one. The primer is very different from the other primers I have used. It first appeared oily but after I rubbed it in I can't even really tell it is there. Looking forward to trying it out under foundation tomorrow. I really like the bag too - functional and cute. Scared of the papers but I will give them a try this weekend. My NYX is yellow gold - very bright! I'll give it a go but I am doubtful I can pull off this color. It'll be a good opportunity to try out the loose shadow though. If I like the product I can always buy more colors.

Overall, an excellent bag from ipsy and a great value!!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Dec 13, 2012)

Anybody unhappy with the NYX pigment they received and want to trade for the silver? I havent and wont open it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anything that supports our goo-hoarding habit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Personally, I would love to see more matte eyeshadows, a nice blush, moisturizer, a waterproof makeup remover/cleanser, a different color of eyeliners (maybe send out some nice jewel tones: amethyst, teal, emerald).  An oxblood lipstick, because that is the *it* lip.


 yes to oxblood lipstick!! I so want one!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 13, 2012)

> **Whew**Â :yey: Â Glad you got your bag!


 Lol, me, too! I was ready to freak out..


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 13, 2012)

I did a "face off" today. That's where I pit two products against each other on different sides of my face. So on one side I had UD primer potion, coastal scents eyeshadow from a few months ago, and UD eyeliner from this month. On the other side I had Mirabella primer on the eye, same coastal scents eyeshadow, and the Starlet black liner from last month.

At the end of the day the eye primers worked almost identically, but surprisingly the Starlet eyeliner looked better. I was shocked. The UD ran a little on the edges as the day went on where the Starlet didn't. I totally didn't expect that.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

where did you wear the starlet? inner lash line or upper? or outside the lower lash line?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 13, 2012)

My bag showed out for delivery today, got home mail in box, no shiny pink envelope.  I am wondering if someone took it (my mailbox is not a locked one and opens the lid up (if that makes sense)).  Do I contact the post office?  Ipsy?  Has anyone been in this situation before?  TIA!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where did you wear the starlet? inner lash line or upper? or outside the lower lash line.


 Outside the lower lash line. I didn't test the upper because I use liquid or the BaB marker on the top and pencil on the bottom. Pencils on the top NEVER last on me, ever. No idea why.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

I use liquid on the top too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lorac's, I will use it today inside the lower lash line and see how it goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and pencils on the top last wayyyy less than liquid for me too, for sure!


----------



## diana16 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag showed out for delivery today, got home mail in box, no shiny pink envelope.  I am wondering if someone took it (my mailbox is not a locked one and opens the lid up (if that makes sense)).  Do I contact the post office?  Ipsy?  Has anyone been in this situation before?  TIA!


you should wait until tomorrow, i had that happen with a beauty army box it said it was delivered but it wasnt there and the next day it delivered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks!  I am going to wait because maybe my mail person was being nice because it was raining and if the ipsy envelope was in out box it would have been propped open and all the other mail would get wet!  I am just impatient and want my stuff!  I will give it till Saturday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you should wait until tomorrow, i had that happen with a beauty army box it said it was delivered but it wasnt there and the next day it delivered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  I am going to wait because maybe my mail person was being nice because it was raining and if the ipsy envelope was in out box it would have been propped open and all the other mail would get wet!  I am just impatient and want my stuff!  I will give it till Saturday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am not patient either, I am constantly checking my tracking #s too see when it arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did a "face off" today. That's where I pit two products against each other on different sides of my face. So on one side I had UD primer potion, coastal scents eyeshadow from a few months ago, and UD eyeliner from this month. On the other side I had Mirabella primer on the eye, same coastal scents eyeshadow, and the Starlet black liner from last month.
> 
> At the end of the day the eye primers worked almost identically, but surprisingly the Starlet eyeliner looked better. I was shocked. The UD ran a little on the edges as the day went on where the Starlet didn't. I totally didn't expect that.


 That's a really neat concept! I never thought about it that way.

I probably couldn't do something like that though for myself... my eyelids aren't quite even so I have difficulty applying makeup evenly on both sides. ^^;; I spend about 50% of my make up time trying to make my eyeliner wings look the same. But thanks for the assessment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did a "face off" today. That's where I pit two products against each other on different sides of my face. So on one side I had UD primer potion, coastal scents eyeshadow from a few months ago, and UD eyeliner from this month. On the other side I had Mirabella primer on the eye, same coastal scents eyeshadow, and the Starlet black liner from last month.
> 
> At the end of the day the eye primers worked almost identically, but surprisingly the Starlet eyeliner looked better. I was shocked. The UD ran a little on the edges as the day went on where the Starlet didn't. I totally didn't expect that.


 I used the UD Zero to tightline and I really like it. Surprisingly, I use the Starlet liner from last month as a brow pencil. I'm a redhead and the reddish brown color I got (All I want is Peace, Love, and Chocolate) is absolutely perfect to fill in my brows and it stays put! I'm not so sure about the Mirabella primer. I have very oily skin so I use Milk of Magnesia as a primer and I use UD Primer Potion on my eyes... I may try the Mirabella on my eyes but I'll do that over the weekend so I don't risk becoming a hot mess at work, LOL!

  I must be one of the few that actually likes the highlight papers... even though they are more comparable to a bronzer, they are the perfect peachy shade for me and have enough shimmer to highlight my cheek bones. The Walnut Pearl Nyx pigment is GORGEOUS!! Love it! I haven't tried the lipgloss yet but I'll probably take that to work with me tomorrow or try it out over the weekend.


----------



## Nickster (Dec 14, 2012)

Okay guys I got the black pearl pigment. Anyone willing to trade for a lighter color please message me


----------



## o0jeany0o (Dec 14, 2012)

Sort of off topic, and I didn't know this but Michelle Phan got plastic surgery on her chin?! Crazy, she looked fine before and she actually looks good after too.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't think she did, I think it's how she's angling her face.


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 14, 2012)

Definitely second the matte shadows--I'd love to see anything matte, actually. I think a matte blush would be great--a generic peachy-coral would work great on pretty much any skin tone. They partnered with Philosophy in the past, maybe they could do something with their Purity cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. November was definitely my favorite bag, as I felt it was the most on-trend out of all of them--it'd be fun to see some emerald for 2013's "it" color.



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personally, I would love to see more matte eyeshadows, a nice blush, moisturizer, a waterproof makeup remover/cleanser, a different color of eyeliners (maybe send out some nice jewel tones: amethyst, teal, emerald).  An oxblood lipstick, because that is the *it* lip.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a really neat concept! I never thought about it that way.
> 
> I probably couldn't do something like that though for myself... *my eyelids aren't quite even so I have difficulty applying makeup evenly on both sides. ^^;;* *I spend about 50% of my make up time trying to make my eyeliner wings look the same*. But thanks for the assessment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ugh story of my life.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 14, 2012)

Is Lorac's pronounced like this:





I've only ever seen it in print and this is all I can ever think of when I read it in my head.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok, bad pic of me (no makeup other than the lipgloss) but I just happen to be wearing the bombshell lipgloss from ipsy in hot mess.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> From what I understand from the product info, it is not meant to provide any coverage but rather aims to improve the appearance of skin through light diffusion.
> ...


this is true, I just didn't notice much difference at all.  I'll give it some more tries.


----------



## brennn (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Lorac's pronounced like this:
> 
> ...


 Haha, that's so adorable. It's pronounced Luh-Rock (that's the best I can do)...it's Carol backwards.  Shaw does appearances on QVC occasionally &amp; that's how she says it.

I'd like to see a peach blush or cheek gel and a medium/deep matte pressed bronzer -for those of us who are a medium skin tone. Hopefully with our beauty profiles they could get a few shades to suit everyone. I'd prefer it not in sheets though!.  More matte shadows especially emerald green (a liner would be great too)  since it's the new Pantone color of 2013.  Personally, I'd love it if they did a darker blackened emerald.

The only thing I don't want any more - or at least a break from- is BB &amp; CC creams.  Between all of my sample boxes, I've tried about 6 or 7 different brands in the last few months &amp; haven't liked a single one. I'm glad to have tried them but I'm perfectly happy with either my TMs or foundations


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brennn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, that's so adorable. It's pronounced Luh-Rock (that's the best I can do)...it's Carol backwards.  Shaw does appearances on QVC occasionally &amp; that's how she says it.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! And I second your BB cream notion - I have also tried a bunch of different brands and the only one that works for me is the Missha I got from Glossybox. I would love an emerald green nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 14, 2012)

I must admit, I have pretty oily eyelids. I currently use Lorac eye primer with great results. I tried using the primer from the Ipsy bag on my eyelids today. I only had a half work day today so I figured it was a good day to experiment. Not only did I hardly get any eyeshadow pigment to begin with, but within an hour everything was completely gone. The ingredients in the primer must not be a good fit for my oily eyelids. But at least I can say I gave it the good old college try.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I must admit, I have pretty oily eyelids. I currently use Lorac eye primer with great results. I tried using the primer from the Ipsy bag on my eyelids today. I only had a half work day today so I figured it was a good day to experiment. Not only did I hardly get any eyeshadow pigment to begin with, but within an hour everything was completely gone. The ingredients in the primer must not be a good fit for my oily eyelids. But at least I can say I gave it the good old college try.


 That primer frightens me!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I must admit, I have pretty oily eyelids.* I currently use Lorac eye primer with great results*. I tried using the primer from the Ipsy bag on my eyelids today. I only had a half work day today so I figured it was a good day to experiment. Not only did I hardly get any eyeshadow pigment to begin with, but within an hour everything was completely gone. The ingredients in the primer must not be a good fit for my oily eyelids. But at least I can say I gave it the good old college try.


 I use Lorac eye primer too and I love it! It works great for me and it's not oily at all &lt;3



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely second the matte shadows--I'd love to see anything matte, actually. I think a matte blush would be great--a generic peachy-coral would work great on pretty much any skin tone. T*hey partnered with Philosophy in the past, maybe they could do something with their Purity cleanser*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. November was definitely my favorite bag, as I felt it was the most on-trend out of all of them--it'd be fun to see some emerald for 2013's "it" color.


 Yes to that! I love Purity and missed out on Sephora's black friday sale, I would love some Purity! &lt;3

Also on the not getting BB creams, yup totally with you girls, I have Missha's BB cream, the one you guys got from Glossybox(though I got it wayyy before from MIssha) and I love it, sometimes it might break me out, but I still like it so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hate the smell tho, but that's maybe cuz I've used it so much that I'm over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 14, 2012)

You know what would be great?

An awesome lip PENCIL.  In a nice neutral.  I'd love that!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know what would be great?
> 
> An awesome lip PENCIL.  In a nice neutral.  I'd love that!


 agreed!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 14, 2012)

Same here, a nice neutral lip pencil would be great


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh I like that. I've never bought one. They kind of intimidate me and I don't even know where to begin looking, so that would be excellent.


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 14, 2012)

Just received my shipping notice and 1st thing I did was to cancel the sub (again). LOL


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 15, 2012)

I got my bag today and besides the paper I love everything! I also ordered through urban the matter pallet and used coupons I got two different travel bags filled with product and a free eyeliner and a surprise gift!!!!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 15, 2012)

http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aafc_prd/on/demandware.static/Sites-UrbanDecay-Site/Sites-UrbanDecayCatalog/default/v1355470459777/ProductImages/xlarge/tsabag/spring12/45770_tsabag_level1.jpg I got this with my code


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 15, 2012)

My bag didn't have any codes


----------



## mellee (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My bag didn't have any codes


 There's wasn't a code put in the bag - just go to the Urban Decay site through your "glam room" on Ipsy.  I think it's a free sample bag with any $25 order when you use the code IPSY.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 15, 2012)

I just picked up my Ipsy bag that was sitting at the post for the past week.  It's a great little bag of products, and incredible bargain for 10.00, but just not for me. 

I like the bag itself.  It will easily hold any makeup products I tote around in my purse.  I'll get a lot of use out of it.   I really like the Bombshell Hot Mess lip gloss too.  It's pigmented but sheer and a true red.  Everything else is being given away.  The freind I'm giving the primer, highlighting papers, UD eyeliner and NYX shadow to is going to be very happy!

I just canceled my Ipsy subscription.  I have 2 Birchbox subscriptions and Sample Society that I really enjoy and seem to be better suited to me.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 15, 2012)

Hahahahha I always thought Lorac's was prounounced Lorax too lol.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just picked up my Ipsy bag that was sitting at the post for the past week.  It's a great little bag of products, and incredible bargain for 10.00, but just not for me.
> 
> ...


 I may have spoken too soon.  I just tried the NYX pearl shadow, and I think I'll end up keeping it after all.  It's not as shimmery on as it looks in the container, and I like the pale shell pink I recieved.  (I cant find my glasses and cant see to read the shade name).  I will definately use this with some of my other more matte shadows.  I have the red Bombshell gloss on now, and I really like it a lot.  Plus I like the name "Bombshell"! 

I still dont think Ipsy is for me, but different strokes for different folks!


----------



## DiorAdora (Dec 15, 2012)

I was so excited to get the gold that was shown in pictures it is beyond beautiful so in love right now happy girl!


----------



## missyjluver (Dec 15, 2012)

Something like this would be AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 15, 2012)

that'd be nice...maybe one from Tarte? &lt;3


----------



## missyjluver (Dec 15, 2012)

omg i have a serious obsession with tarte so PLZ ipsy! hahaha im calling u out on this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RucheChic (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sort of off topic, and I didn't know this but Michelle Phan got plastic surgery on her chin?! Crazy, she looked fine before and she actually looks good after too.


 her face looks more relaxed in the second picture.


----------



## yoru (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sort of off topic, and I didn't know this but Michelle Phan got plastic surgery on her chin?! Crazy, she looked fine before and she actually looks good after too.


She admitted that she had botox on her face after almost every single person ask about her chin in her videos. She claimed botox and fillers doe not equal to plastic surgery as they are not permanent and proceeded to say that she never promotes natural beauty and she only teaches make up.



I am kinda disgusted by what a hypocrite she is.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 15, 2012)

Do what you want, but just be honest lol. I'm surprised by how many people with public profiles just don't want to own to plastic surgery or fillers. People see their faces and bodies all the time and notice when there are differences, be they slight or major.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She admitted that she had botox on her face after almost every single person ask about her chin in her videos. She claimed botox and fillers doe not equal to plastic surgery as they are not permanent and proceeded to say that she never promotes natural beauty and she only teaches make up.
> 
> ...


 She did? No wonder why her face remains so smooth. Does it really matter if she has had any type of procedure?


----------



## yoru (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't really mind her doing it if she owns up to having done it straightly at the first place. To be honest it's really up to herself whatever she wants to do with herself and it's not really our business.

What bothers me is she have been promoting natural beauty (beauty from inside, etc) and now she did something on her chin then pretended that she never said those. Well it's just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think she still looks great though, I just like the pre-chin filler/botox/wtever Michelle better.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really mind her doing it if she owns up to having done it straightly at the first place. To be honest it's really up to herself whatever she wants to do with herself and it's not really our business.
> 
> What bothers me is she have been promoting natural beauty (beauty from inside, etc) and now she did something on her chin then pretended that she never said those. Well it's just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think she still looks great though, I just like the pre-chin filler/botox/wtever Michelle better.


 Generally speaking most of the youtube girls have had work done espescially noses and boobs. Youtube is extremely lucrative, she's probably made upwards of 5 million dollars from youtube alone. Easy to pay for $10,000 set of boobies, or a chin with that kind of cash.


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 15, 2012)

To each his own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't watch her videos, But if she did do something, She should keep quite about it, I know young girls watch her, so no need to get that in their heads...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> But if she did do something,
> 
> She should keep quite about it,


 I disagree. If she had any type of work done I rather her be honest about it rather than people speculate and gossip about it. No shame in plastic surgery, I've always said if I had the money I'd get work done.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missyjluver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Something like this would be AMAZING!!!!!


 I have this - and I love it.  I did e-mail Ipsy telling them that I love my jumbo pencil (i got mine in chocolate and it is actually a lovely nude) -- Email them!

Maybe if enough people ask - we can get one of these suckers!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I disagree. If she had any type of work done I rather her be honest about it rather than people speculate and gossip about it. No shame in plastic surgery, I've always said if I had the money I'd get work done.


 Amen. my best friend got offered implants from her mom at 17 as a graduation present, but thought that her a cups would fill out to match her body (amazing tiny waist and hips for days, but tiny on top) they never did, so she got them at 21. People wear clothes to change their appearance, push up bras, makeup, hair dye, which all costs money, so if you have the means to do it, I am all for it.

A few youtube personalities have come out with plastic surgery stories. While I don't think anybody is obligated to disclose it to people, they are in a sort of tricky situation because they putting their grooming lives out to the world.

My boyfriend promised if I get to my goal weight and my DD's are no longer awesome that he would pay for implants in a heartbeat  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yoru (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amen. my best friend got offered implants from her mom at 17 as a graduation present, but thought that her a cups would fill out to match her body (amazing tiny waist and hips for days, but tiny on top) they never did, so she got them at 21. People wear clothes to change their appearance, push up bras, makeup, hair dye, which all costs money, so if you have the means to do it, I am all for it.
> 
> ...


Aww. But I think natural breast are so much better. I know guys prefer the bigger the better but it's about the softness that makes boobs heavenly and fun to touch (forgive me if I sound like a perverted dude but MAN I LOVE BOOBS, who doesn't.)


----------



## lorizav (Dec 16, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHRG   I loved this month's bag, but I don't use black eyeliner ever, EVER  anyone wanna swap?


----------



## diana16 (Dec 16, 2012)

lol @ boob talk, but anyways i tried out the primer and i loved it, dont know if its my HG yet but i do love trying out different primers


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol @ boob talk, but anyways i tried out the primer and i loved it, dont know if its my HG yet but i do love trying out different primers


 Mine is unopened and in my trade list, but you are tempting me to try it out!! lmao I have so many though :S



> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww. But I think natural breast are so much better. I know guys prefer the bigger the better but it's about the softness that makes boobs heavenly and fun to touch (forgive me if I sound like a perverted dude but MAN I LOVE BOOBS, who doesn't.)


 I actually had a talk about this topic with a bunch of dudes, out of like 10 in the convo, 1 said he likes fakes boobs, the others said that no matter the size they like real ones, I don't have big boobs and I've told the bf I want fake boobies, he goes: nope! I like them real like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I told him, if I ever have kids and they get f'd I'll get them fixed, and he's OK with that as long as they're real. Lots of men like fake boobies, but I think most like real ones.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missyjluver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Something like this would be AMAZING!!!!!


 I agree no lip pencils have been included yet! also an actual blush would be nice also!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I disagree. If she had any type of work done I rather her be honest about it rather than people speculate and gossip about it. No shame in plastic surgery, I've always said if I had the money I'd get work done.


 Agreed!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 16, 2012)

Even if fillers and botox are not really surgery, it's still a procedure that changes your look, I'm not against plastic surgery, I wouldn't change anything on my face cuz I think it's perfect the way it is, but I so would get a chemical peeling or something along those lines to make my skin perfect, but if you promote natural beauty and what not, you should be honest about it and admit you had something done before people asks you about it, and stop promoting natural beauty if you don't stick to that yourself.


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 16, 2012)

> I disagree. If she had any type of work done I rather her be honest about it rather than people speculate and gossip about it. No shame in plastic surgery, I've always said if I had the money I'd get work done.


 I see your point, But, a lot of young girls watch her (My 12yr.old included) I don't want her thinking about stuff like that at her age, I want her to know she's beautiful inside and out...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 16, 2012)

My beauty haul today... From L-R NYX Pigment in Nude, Mink, Oro, Charcoal, and Space. Below is the Lip Pencil in Natural. With Ulta's B1G1 half off and a $3.50 of $10 coupon, it came to just above $10. Yay me!


----------



## msbelle (Dec 16, 2012)

Since they began going by profiles I usually get colors that I like/wear. Except this month I got Charcoal in the NYX pigment. I'd love to see a swatch before I open it to see how dark it is. I'd much rather have received the pink or a brown.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2012)

As a reminder. ULTA also has a few other coupons out.


$5 off $10 coupon which has an online version 72507. This coupon was on the cover of their last mailer.
$5 off $15 coupon found in the December Allure magazine and is for in-store use.

Both coupons expired December 24.

There are also two 20% off coupons that are out - one (sent out as a postcard) CAN be used on prestige cosmetics like Too Faced, Urban Decay, Bare Minerals and one (found on the website) that can't.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As a reminder. ULTA also has a few other coupons out.
> 
> ...


 do you know if you can stack coupons at Ulta? Like, the 3.50 off 10, and the 5 off 10?


----------



## yoru (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you know if you can stack coupons at Ulta? Like, the 3.50 off 10, and the 5 off 10?


As I can recall, you cannot, but great deal anyways!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't think you can, I could only use the 5 off 10


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can't stack ULTA coupons with other ULTA coupons (and one of the 20% off coupons it even states it's not stackable with the $5 off $10) BUT you CAN stack the coupons with manufacturer coupons. For example, say you're buying a Covergirl foundation and use the CG $1 off coupon you can use it with the $3.50 off $10 or $5 off $10 or 20% off ULTA coupons.


 Got it!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 16, 2012)

SO.. remember back in OCTOBER? There was the code on the mirenesse lip bomb and the first 500 ppl would get a mascara or something with like a $90 value? Has anyone gotten an email? On their facebook page they said the winners would be notified by email on Dec 15th, and I thought for sure I was one of the first people to get their bag that month and I entered like before 1pm central for sure. No Email. There was one other person who is asking about this on their FB page and I was just curious if anyone here won.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 16, 2012)

I



> SO.. remember back in OCTOBER? There was the code on the mirenesse lip bomb and the first 500 ppl would get a mascara or something with like a $90 value? Has anyone gotten an email? On their facebook page they said the winners would be notified by email on Dec 15th, and I thought for sure I was one of the first people to get their bag that month and I entered like before 1pm central for sure. No Email. There was one other person who is asking about this on their FB page and I was just curious if anyone here won.Â


 I haven't heard anything yet either and they are a day ahead of us there


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2012)

Never heard anything from them other than the spammy emails with their discounts which never work for me.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 16, 2012)

> Never heard anything from them other than the spammy emails with their discounts which never work for me.


 Sometimes they accidentally send out aus promo codes to Americans. Contact customer service they can fix that. I've gotten all mine to work and it's really been worth it in my opinion.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As a reminder. ULTA also has a few other coupons out.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I had totally thrown away the mailer with the $5 coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For me, it was worth it to print the $3.50 one off the website and use it in-store, rather than use the $5 one online and have to pay shipping.  Also, it was such a small purchase that the $3.50 took off more than the 20% one would have.  I was actually completely unimpressed by my Ulta's NYX display... it was completely disorganized and they were out of several colors.  The Mink AND the Oro were hiding behind the Orange Pearl, and I never would have found them if my 3-year-old hadn't figured out that you could pull the displays out like drawers.  Next time it might be worth it to pay the shipping and not have to deal with the store!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see your point,
> 
> ...


 Agreed! Several youngins look up to her and all that she's become. With everything teenagers already go through, I wouldn't want my daughter (if I had one) to be thinking about plastic surgery at such a young age.

I certainly agree that it's correct to be open about whether or not you've had a procedure done, but Michelle is a role model. It'd be nice if she made like a full vid to address the issue, why she'd done it, etc so young girls don't think that's the way to go, always.

I wanted plastic surgery as a young teen on my nose. My mom flat out said no, I'd grow to love it. She was right.


----------



## page5 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree no lip pencils have been included yet! also an actual blush would be nice also!


 I would love a blush!! That's one item I have not received in any sub yet. I was happy to receive a primer for the first time in a sub this month.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe instead of doing the same black eyeliner, red lip, etc etc every month... they should do themes. Like a natural face with nude colors and such. Another could be a "night" look with the bolder eyes and lips etc. Then maybe one based on your eye color. That is one way to switch up what currently feels like the same thing over and over to some people.


----------



## DiorAdora (Dec 16, 2012)

> SO.. remember back in OCTOBER? There was the code on the mirenesse lip bomb and the first 500 ppl would get a mascara or something with like a $90 value? Has anyone gotten an email? On their facebook page they said the winners would be notified by email on Dec 15th, and I thought for sure I was one of the first people to get their bag that month and I entered like before 1pm central for sure. No Email. There was one other person who is asking about this on their FB page and I was just curious if anyone here won.Â


 I was just thinking about this and was wondering if anyone ended up getting anything I'm so sick of daily emails from them need to delete them ASAP haha!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe instead of doing the same black eyeliner, red lip, etc etc every month... they should do themes. Like a natural face with nude colors and such. Another could be a "night" look with the bolder eyes and lips etc. Then maybe one based on your eye color. That is one way to switch up what currently feels like the same thing over and over to some people.


 I really, *really* hope that they are done with the black liner for a while.  I finally used my UD Zero liner to the point where I sharpened it earlier this week -- but it was the one I got in my Alice In Wonderland palette when that was originally released however long ago it came out (I hadn't so much as uncapped it until a couple of months ago).  The one we got this month went immediately in my swap stash.  I am *not* a black liner person *at all*.  Blackened, yes, but that's not the same as *black*.  I've got brown hair, brown eyes, brown brows, and pale skin.  I need a bit of color in the mix.

Basically, I signed up for this bag because I'm looking for *variety* (and I get overwhelmed by choice when I'm looking at displays, which translates in either not getting anything or getting one of everything, so having someone else pick a small well-edited collection out for me is a *very* appealing concept), not an endless string of slight variations of the same thing.  I think I'll give them until April to see how things shake out since I'm *really* hoping for an all-emerald bag for March for a few different reasons:  St. Patrick's Day, March is when all the greenery tends to start bursting forth because HELLO SPRING, and Emerald is the Pantone Color of the Year for 2013, so it seems logical to hope for lots of emerald in March in particular.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe instead of doing the same black eyeliner, red lip, etc etc every month... they should do themes. Like a natural face with nude colors and such. Another could be a "night" look with the bolder eyes and lips etc. Then maybe one based on your eye color. That is one way to switch up what currently feels like the same thing over and over to some people.


 I am so behind this. I love Ipsy, but I am getting a little bored with the "black eyeliner, pink/red toned lip gloss" formula (even though I like those things...VARIETY.)

I'd love a bag with a bright eyeshadow or two and a nude lip product.

A bag of all neutrals?

Maybe a flawless complexion bag (a cleanser, a moisturizer, a serum/treatment, a BB cream/foundation, and a blush or highlighter?)

I'm pretty easy to please, I just want something different!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 17, 2012)

agree with both Jamie Pangborn and yousoldtheworld, both are great ideas and I would love either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 17, 2012)

This was my first bag, but I can see it getting old fast if it is always a gloss and black liner lol


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 17, 2012)

I still haven't gotten the bag yet... (It's in limbo with the PO somewhere) but I totally agree about getting soooo tired of red lipgloss and black liner. I've been subbed since the beginning and I liked that there used to more variety and not a bunch of repeats of brands. And I'm so tired of getting products with warning labels like "This may cause blindness. Don't use with contacts." REALLY? A HUGE majority of people wear contacts..... So I have to wear my glasses to try your product?? WTH... I'll give them one more month, but I'd rather put this $10 towards my Birchbox.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO.. remember back in OCTOBER? There was the code on the mirenesse lip bomb and the first 500 ppl would get a mascara or something with like a $90 value? Has anyone gotten an email? On their facebook page they said the winners would be notified by email on Dec 15th, and I thought for sure I was one of the first people to get their bag that month and I entered like before 1pm central for sure. No Email. There was one other person who is asking about this on their FB page and I was just curious if anyone here won.


 By the time I got around to checking it out, the wording was something about randomly selecting 500 of the sign ups to receive it (or something along those lines) instead of the first 500 which made more sense and seemed more fair.  Although I never heard anything of anyone getting anything which somehow doesn't surprise me.  I don't know what happened or who won.  It seems like someone from here would have gotten it.  Anyway, I wanted to point out that it wasn't for the first people so much as it was supposed to be random.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww. But I think natural breast are so much better. I know guys prefer the bigger the better but it's about the softness that makes boobs heavenly and fun to touch (forgive me if I sound like a perverted dude but MAN I LOVE BOOBS, who doesn't.)


I'm a 32 B and I always tell my fiance I want bigger boobs and kid about getting a boob job and he's like "no, don't do anything!  Your boobs are perfect."  It's sweet cause I know he believes that even though I hate my boobs,


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm a 32 B and I always tell my fiance I want bigger boobs and kid about getting a boob job and he's like "no, don't do anything!  Your boobs are perfect."  It's sweet cause I know he believes that even though I hate my boobs,


 In regards to men or women, usually as long as there is something to grab, they're happy lol. Big, small, they just want to know they're there...that's what all my guy friends remark. So long as they get to see them without clothes, they don't care about the rest! Of course, preferences may be for fuller busts or whatever, but the most important thing is that the person is seeing them without clothes on lol..


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 17, 2012)

I might just do one more month.  I told myself my subs would be done at the end of the year, but I think I just want one more bag. lol.  I think (even though I had a great BB this month) I should end BB as planned.  I do like it, but I don't know if I wanna do another month and then get really tiny samples that I use and forget about.  I dunno.


----------



## Meghan Coulter (Dec 17, 2012)

At what point would you email ipsy?  My bag was supposed to be delivered on Dec 14, but it has not been, last update was at post office on Dec 11,  and the tracking number is not a USPS tracking number. sad panda.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd say go for it asap!


----------



## WVU28 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ya, definitely e-mail them. I was supposed to get mine Dec.10 and still haven't received it. It went from NC to NJ (where I live) to PA. I sent an e-mail and they're looking into it. It's a busy time of year, but some of the products would be great to use on the holidays.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Coulter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At what point would you email ipsy?  My bag was supposed to be delivered on Dec 14, but it has not been, last update was at post office on Dec 11,  and the tracking number is not a USPS tracking number. sad panda.


 Mine has sat the the local post office for a few days before; it's just how it goes.  I don't doubt it's still hung up there especially if it hasn't said that it has been delivered.  You could contact them, but I'd wait because unless it says it's out for delivery or has been delivered, it's all USPS.


----------



## yoru (Dec 17, 2012)

Better contact your local post office first since they can get a hand on the actual location of your package faster than ipsy. I had my bag delayed for a week and the tracking said "delivered" without I actually receiving the bag so I called, and turns out the mail man made a mistake and changed the status, I got my bag an hour later.

So always contact your local post office first, then ipsy if the package is confirmed to be lost.


----------



## Jessica Beck (Dec 17, 2012)

Video about my reaction to this months bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 17, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aww. But I think natural breast are so much better. I know guys prefer the bigger the better but it's about the softness that makes boobs heavenly and fun to touch (forgive me if I sound like a perverted dude but MAN I LOVE BOOBS, who doesn't.)
It depends on what the natural ones look like, Obviously everybody wants perfect looking natural perks breasts, but nobody is going to tell you they love saggy ripply tittays. It can be really hard to tell sometimes, by best friend's cost 10k, and they legit look and feel like real boobs. we compared, you would never know unless you knew her before. 

And its not always about bigger. Its about better looking. I know a lot of people who had A's and got C's. These are the ones you can't notice on the street, because they aren't unnaturally large, they don't warrant a second glance.

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is unopened and in my trade list, but you are tempting me to try it out!! lmao I have so many though :S

I actually had a talk about this topic with a bunch of dudes, out of like 10 in the convo, 1 said he likes fakes boobs, the others said that no matter the size they like real ones, I don't have big boobs and I've told the bf I want fake boobies, he goes: nope! I like them real like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I told him, if I ever have kids and they get f'd I'll get them fixed, and he's OK with that as long as they're real. Lots of men like fake boobies, but I think most like real ones.
Again, its all about degree. You can get perfectly normal looking C cups, or giant F's. tbh a lot of guys only think of huge obviously fake boobs when they hear implants. Nobody thinks a C cup is going to be implants. I don't know any girl who got them solely for guys, so it shouldn't matter what the hell guys think about them.


----------



## Joiseygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm a little late to the Ulta coupon codes talk but wanted to share what I used tonite. First go through ebates.com to get 4% back. Then use code 74402 for 20% off. NYX is having a sale for most of their items, buy one get one 50% off, plus the 20% code and 4% ebates adds up!

I'm always one for getting a deal!

ps- check cherryculture.com every now and then. They have good prices on NYX and just had a 25% off sale.

Onto my ipsy box... I don't use black liners, only brown so it's going to sit in my drawer. I also only use neutral and pink glosses, lippies, so the gloss isn't gonna work! I'll give the primer a try tomorrow and hopefully that'll work. I'd LOVE to get a neutral palette one month!!!

Reminder to self: I have to make up a swap list because I have loads of things from ipsy and BB to swap.


----------



## Rochellena (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, now that I've had a few days to use it, I have to say, I now quite love the primer instead of just being ok with it. I hope they send us more primers in the future for me to sample since I'm still pretty new at this whole cosmetics thing, but as of right now, this is my true love.


----------



## kittenparty (Dec 18, 2012)

This was my first Ipsy box and I was pretty happy with it. I figure it's well worth the value, and I am need of basics, so this definitely worked. I probably won't use the Nyx (I got Sky Pink), but I can gift it to my mom. I might seek out the copper color but I have no idea if it would work on me.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Dec 18, 2012)

PS guys: 

About the Mirenesse giveaway from October- someone from the company emailed me today and said that they think there was a glitch with the emails and they didn't get sent out and they would be resending them 'tonight'. With them being in Australia I'm not sure if tonight is already over, but in the next 24 hours you might still be getting an email- so keep your eyes peeled and actually read their spaminess!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2012)

I signed up for BaB's ML because I do wanna keep my eye out for deals, and this came in the (e)mail today!!





It sounds like it might be a better deal than ipsy's 30% because it just says off your entire purchase... as far as I could see, that includes for their other deals they have (2 items for $20, 3 items for $30, etc).


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

that deal seems really gewd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Dec 18, 2012)

For those who have not received your bag yet your not alone, I still have not gotten mine or even a tracking number.  I emailed  on thursday them and they sent me what was said to be my tracking number, but it doesn't work, they asked me to wait through the weekend to see if it came, it didn't I emailed again, they answered by asking for my mailing address and saying they would check into it, but I have not heard back since then!

I want my bag!!


----------



## Jackiee21 (Dec 18, 2012)

I FINALLY got my bag and not so thrilled. I guess since I am one of the last few people to finally get it, the hype and excitement went down! Also I got the NYX pigment in a cement grey color which I am not a fan off. I feel like they send out the crappy colors to the last batch of shipments. 




 If I could I would return this bag and get my money back. Lol. I guess I will give it away as a Christmas gift.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackiee21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I FINALLY got my bag and not so thrilled. I guess since I am one of the last few people to finally get it, the hype and excitement went down! Also I got the NYX pigment in a cement grey color which I am not a fan off. I feel like they send out the crappy colors to the last batch of shipments.
> 
> ...


 Did you get Charcoal? It's a very pretty color. Try pairing it with some blues or soft baby pinks.


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you get Charcoal? It's a very pretty color. Try pairing it with some blues or soft baby pinks.


 I got the same shade and I second what Zadi said.  I wasn't impressed with the color when I got my bag and it was still in the container. But it's rather pretty once you put some on your hand to swatch.  Messy as all heck though to use in the default NYX packaging...


----------



## Jackiee21 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you get Charcoal? It's a very pretty color. Try pairing it with some blues or soft baby pinks.


 Yep it is charcoal! I'm def going to try it out. Hopefully I end up loving it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (Dec 18, 2012)

ive been thinking of having some king of boob job done (if i had the money) only because one of mine is a DDD and the other a DD and its is extremely obnoxious hahaha... and i would bo making the bigger one smaller and maybe giving them a little lift


----------



## lovepink (Dec 19, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 19, 2012)

My packages are sometimes scanned as delivered even when they're not, I don't know why but it usually takes two days after being 'delivered' to actually get a notice slip in my po box.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've had packages scan they were delivered and not get them until the next day,.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 19, 2012)

I can understand the next day or a day or 2.  But tomorrow it is going on 7 week days or 6 days that the post office actually delivers.  The fact that they want me to wait till the end of the week after following up with the post office is what is frustrating.


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can understand the next day or a day or 2.  But tomorrow it is going on 7 week days or 6 days that the post office actually delivers.  The fact that they want me to wait till the end of the week after following up with the post office is what is frustrating.


Jenn, what part of socal are you in? I am also in socal and I haven't even gotten notice or a bag, the tracking number they provided me after I emailed them doesn't even work,  I wonder if it is a problem with us socal people?


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 20, 2012)

Finally had the time to blog about my bag LOL 

Anyway, onto my goodies:





more info and pics on my blog..

If you follow me I'll follow you back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 20, 2012)

I am in San Diego.  The tracking shows delivered on 12/13 at 1:58pm.  I showed my mail man the hot pink envelope and he was like "um you get a lot of those!"  He states he thinks he might have delivered it but with so many packages he cannot remember  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just hope they can send another one or give me my money back!  I hope yours shows up soon!



> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jenn, what part of socal are you in? I am also in socal and I haven't even gotten notice or a bag, the tracking number they provided me after I emailed them doesn't even work,  I wonder if it is a problem with us socal people?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in San Diego.  The tracking shows delivered on 12/13 at 1:58pm.  I showed my mail man the hot pink envelope and he was like "um you get a lot of those!"  He states he thinks he might have delivered it but with so many packages he cannot remember  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just hope they can send another one or give me my money back!  I hope yours shows up soon!


 I feel your pain ladies with my PopSugar sub.  I live in VA, always last to get my PopSugar box, which ships from CA.  On the flip side I'm first to get my Ipsy sub since they ship from NC.  I got it the same day my shipping notice was emailed to me.


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 21, 2012)

Grrr.... not happy person now.  My December Ipsy bag was missing of all things my UD liner.  I emailed them and they sent me a new one which

I received today in the usual pink bubble mailer..... totally smashed and unusable...my hands are still stained black from pulling it out of the mailer.

I sent them an email with a photo attached and they "can't" send me another due to their policy of only replacing one item per bag per month.  Very frustrating

as this was an item I really wanted to try and I've never had any problems with missing or damaged items before (not like it's habitual)...and I even sent photo proof.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 21, 2012)

well...technically they'd be only replacing it once since you didn't get it in the first place! and I'm sorry to hear that, if I were you I'd keep on fighting for it, and say that, they only send it to you once and if they do replace it that would be the only time they replaced it, cuz you didn't get it before


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grrr.... not happy person now.  My December Ipsy bag was missing of all things my UD liner.  I emailed them and they sent me a new one which
> 
> ...


 Contact Urban Decay about it and see if maybe they can replace it.


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Contact Urban Decay about it and see if maybe they can replace it.


 Thanks for the idea, guess that will be my next step.


----------



## lovelockdown (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the gloss and even though it didn't dry out my lips and looked alright on my lips per se, it added a yellowish tint to my teeth, so I don't think it would enhance cool complexions for the most part. Not enough blue in that tint.
> 
> ...


 How do you know you're able to get the flat iron? I ordered a gift sub and no info about that yet....


----------



## yoru (Dec 21, 2012)

I think you only get a gift when you order a 6 month and 1/2 year subscription, you have to log in to see the details though.

https://www.ipsy.com/giveagift


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you only get a gift when you order a 6 month and 1/2 year subscription, you have to log in to see the details though.
> 
> https://www.ipsy.com/giveagift


 6 months is 1/2 a year....I think you mean 1 or 2 years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 21, 2012)

> 6 months is 1/2 a year....I think you mean 1 or 2 years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 She prolly ment 1-2 lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelockdown (Dec 21, 2012)

I did buy a 1 year sub, I didn't get any info about the flat iron yet.


----------



## yoru (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes that's what I meant to say, I forgot that would make it look like half a year though lol


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I am very unhappy with Ipsy right now. I have never had an issue with them before. Well, I moved on December 1st and I changed my address with Ipsy right after that. And my husband gets a bag in his name, which we never changed the address for. We thought it would get forwarded this month and he would change the info when he had a chance. Well, we were wrong. After we investigated we found out that both bags got sent back to Ipsy. Easy fix right? Send out new bags to us. Well, I sent them two separate emails with the tracking information so they would know what I was talking about. They got to me on one of them after I complained on their Facebook wall, and this is what I got:

Hi Heather,

I'm so sorry to hear you did not receive your December Glam Bag. In looking at the history on your account, I do show that you updated your address, but it was after the 1st. We send all orders to our warehouse to begin processing on the 1st of each month, so we ask for everyone to make sure their address is correct on by that date. I'm happy to make an exception and send you a replacement for this month since you have been such a great customer. Please confirm your address for me and we'll get it out to you as soon as our warehouse is back from the holiday break.

Best,
Jennifer

First of all, I couldn't change my address on or before the first because I hadn't moved yet and I couldn't change my billing info either.Secondly, she acts like she's doing me a favor. I paid for the bloody thing! And it was sent back to them so they're not out anything. I'm still waiting for a response on the second bag.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am very unhappy with Ipsy right now. I have never had an issue with them before. Well, I moved on December 1st and I changed my address with Ipsy right after that. And my husband gets a bag in his name, which we never changed the address for. We thought it would get forwarded this month and he would change the info when he had a chance. Well, we were wrong. After we investigated we found out that both bags got sent back to Ipsy. Easy fix right? Send out new bags to us. Well, I sent them two separate emails with the tracking information so they would know what I was talking about. They got to me on one of them after I complained on their Facebook wall, and this is what I got:
> 
> ...


 In their defense, if you knew that you'd be out of your place by the time Ipsy delivered, I would've updated my address anyways or chose to have all mail forwarded instead of sent back. I totally get your frustration, but there's no way they could've done anything since it all gets processed so early, right? At least they're sending you the bag anyways. They could've said no, sorry - here's a refund. It just looks to me that the fault isn't all their own. Cheers to good customer service. I'm sure you'll love the bag! Annnnnd, think of it this way - you'll get Dec &amp; Jan right around the same time. BAM! Double the fun.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In their defense, if you knew that you'd be out of your place by the time Ipsy delivered, I would've updated my address anyways or chose to have all mail forwarded instead of sent back. I totally get your frustration, but there's no way they could've done anything since it all gets processed so early, right? At least they're sending you the bag anyways. They could've said no, sorry - here's a refund. It just looks to me that the fault isn't all their own. Cheers to good customer service. I'm sure you'll love the bag! Annnnnd, think of it this way - you'll get Dec &amp; Jan right around the same time. BAM! Double the fun.


Couldn't agree more. It falls upon the person to change their address/personal info ahead of time. Forwarding is a great idea too and usually only requires a simple form and a weeks notice. I know it's all a terrible pain in the pants though on top of all of the other moving hassles. It was really nice of Ipsy to send a new one anyway. +1 for them


----------



## lovepink (Jan 4, 2013)

Has anyone recently tried to be/get in touch with Ipsy?  I sent them an email on 12/18.  I recieved a response on 12/19.  Was asked to wait another week before contacting them.  Contacted them on 12/27.  Still no response.  I gave them that with the holidays they may be busy and emailed them again on 1/2/13 and still no response.  I never recieved my December bag and would like to know if they are going to send me a new one or refund me my money.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone recently tried to be/get in touch with Ipsy?  I sent them an email on 12/18.  I recieved a response on 12/19.  Was asked to wait another week before contacting them.  Contacted them on 12/27.  Still no response.  I gave them that with the holidays they may be busy and emailed them again on 1/2/13 and still no response.  I never recieved my December bag and would like to know if they are going to send me a new one or refund me my money.


 I sent them a message  in December about not getting my November bag. They sent a message saying that they would send a new one and when they sent tracking it was to a bag that was delivered in Nevada im in Germany. I wrote to them and finally got my November bag December 24. I also let them know I had not received my December bag. They said to wait two weeks and contact them if I still didnt have it. I contacted them after Christmas heard from them on the 27th saying that I should have my bag and to confirm my address so they can issue a replacement. I sent them the info and still have not heard back from them.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  I guess I will try and keep waiting patiently but it is hard when you paid money for something you have not received!  Hope they get back to you soon!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent them a message  in December about not getting my November bag. They sent a message saying that they would send a new one and when they sent tracking it was to a bag that was delivered in Nevada im in Germany. I wrote to them and finally got my November bag December 24. I also let them know I had not received my December bag. They said to wait two weeks and contact them if I still didnt have it. I contacted them after Christmas heard from them on the 27th saying that I should have my bag and to confirm my address so they can issue a replacement. I sent them the info and still have not heard back from them.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I guess I will try and keep waiting patiently but it is hard when you paid money for something you have not received!  Hope they get back to you soon!


 Hopefully they will get back to you soon. I understand how you feel, I paid for a yearly sub and have had a problem with every bag since I started. I will keep you posted when I hear from them. Good luck!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 5, 2013)

I decided instead of responding to the email from them that had been sent to me, to go back to the Ipsy website and fill out a new form.  I cut and pasted all my emails into one form and asked that I be contacted.  Hopefully that works!  What a bummer with a yearly sub and monthly issues!  I have been fortunate in never having to contact them in my 10 months as subsriber but I had heard from people here on the forum they have "good" customer service.  Apparently they take after BB then in deciding who is lucky enough to receive it because I have not been lucky enough!

I hope you get it worked out!  



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully they will get back to you soon. I understand how you feel, I paid for a yearly sub and have had a problem with every bag since I started. I will keep you posted when I hear from them. Good luck!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 7, 2013)

After 10 days I heard back from them today. It was the  standard resonse:

Thank you for confirming your shipping address. We will send a replacement out to you right away. We batch all of our accommodation orders before sending them to our warehouse, so it could take 1 to 2 weeks to receive your replacement item. Your tracking number will be emailed to you once your package ships. We appreciate your understanding, and thank you for your continued support of ipsy!
 ::::lease rate my response: http://www.nicereply.com/ipsy/10454690/59174:::::
 xoxo,
Elizabeth

I hope I get my December bag sometime soon and hopefully my January bag will be on time. So far customer service at birchbox has been much better.



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided instead of responding to the email from them that had been sent to me, to go back to the Ipsy website and fill out a new form.  I cut and pasted all my emails into one form and asked that I be contacted.  Hopefully that works!  What a bummer with a yearly sub and monthly issues!  I have been fortunate in never having to contact them in my 10 months as subsriber but I had heard from people here on the forum they have "good" customer service.  Apparently they take after BB then in deciding who is lucky enough to receive it because I have not been lucky enough!
> 
> I hope you get it worked out!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally got my December bag (after having it stolen from my mailbox and a month of back and forth with customer service).  I got the NYX in pale pink (woot).  Zero and highlight papers will go up for trade.  

Is it just me or was the bag way smaller than pictures? I expected the dome (?) of it to be taller, bigger or something.  It is still a cute sturdy bag just not what I was expecting!


----------



## pengutango (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, I've been a member since November, so of the three bags I have - Nov, Dec, and Jan, December's was the shortest one. Cute, but short.


----------



## alliegee319 (Jan 23, 2013)

Loved the bag in December!  It was my first month as a subscriber to Ipsy, and I was very pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## JC327 (Jan 25, 2013)

So I finally got my December Ipsy bag, now lets see when January will get here.


----------



## Hezzie (Feb 4, 2013)

yah its not my first time moving I do understand the concept of forwarding my mail and I did do that but it doesn't apply to whatever type of system they use, it doesn't get forwarded it gets sent back.



> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In their defense, if you knew that you'd be out of your place by the time Ipsy delivered, I would've updated my address anyways or chose to have all mail forwarded instead of sent back. I totally get your frustration, but there's no way they could've done anything since it all gets processed so early, right? At least they're sending you the bag anyways. They could've said no, sorry - here's a refund. It just looks to me that the fault isn't all their own. Cheers to good customer service. I'm sure you'll love the bag! Annnnnd, think of it this way - you'll get Dec &amp; Jan right around the same time. BAM! Double the fun.





> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Couldn't agree more. It falls upon the person to change their address/personal info ahead of time. Forwarding is a great idea too and usually only requires a simple form and a weeks notice. I know it's all a terrible pain in the pants though on top of all of the other moving hassles. It was really nice of Ipsy to send a new one anyway. +1 for them


----------



## Hezzie (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more. It falls upon the person to change their address/personal info ahead of time. Forwarding is a great idea too and usually only requires a simple form and a weeks notice. I know it's all a terrible pain in the pants though on top of all of the other moving hassles. It was really nice of Ipsy to send a new one anyway. +1 for them


It was nice of them to send me a bag??!! That makes no sense. I paid for it, it got sent back to them, I didn't get one. They damn well better have sent me one. Its not like they're sending me something for free.


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was nice of them to send me a bag??!! That makes no sense. I paid for it, it got sent back to them, I didn't get one. They damn well better have sent me one. Its not like they're sending me something for free.


 Her point was it was nice of them to re-send it, being that the failure in communication wasn't their fault... they could have easily said they couldn't send a bag but they'd send you a refund, which is getting your money back but no product which would've sucked. I work in customer service biz, and can tell you (from experience) that most companies would say oh well just take back your money. I would be sad over that cuz then you miss out on product! So I'm glad they care about their customers. I'm glad you got your bag!


----------



## feemia (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was really nice of Ipsy to send a new one anyway. +1 for them





> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was nice of them to send me a bag??!! That makes no sense. I paid for it, it got sent back to them, I didn't get one. They damn well better have sent me one. Its not like they're sending me something for free.


  They had to pay twice for shipping, so they may have lost money on this one.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They had to pay twice for shipping, so they may have lost money on this one.


 I definitely commend them for sending another one, especially since it seems like the recipient knew before the 1st of the month that she would be moving. There was at least ample time for her to change her address via USPS.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 5, 2013)

Without reading everything that lead up to Dalylah's comment I think it's possible she was being facetious. Of course only D can answer that for sure but to me the comment came off more like "Ipsy is finally doing the right thing".


----------

